# Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin anscheinend auf eine Organisation namens Xentria-AG [......]; ich bekam vor einiger Zeit eine E-Mail mit der Aufforderung, Produkttester zu werden.
Ich habe das Formular soweit ausgefüllt, jedoch nicht alles, da bin ich mir hundertprozentig sicher; soll heissen: die haben irgendwann eine Aufforderung gesendet, einen Code einzugeben den man über Handy erhält; ich hab denen aber meine Handynr.nicht geschickt und somit auch nichts bestätigt.
Habe nun eine Rechnung über 95 Euro für 19 Wochen Produkte testen erhalten.
In den AGB steht dass man ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht nach Registrierung hat, jetzt ist der 15.Tag, die W******...aber: wenn ich das Ganze nicht mit Handycode bestätigt habe und ausserdem keine schriftlichen Unterlagen bekommen habe, ist das Ganze dann nicht wirkungslos?

Liebe Grüsse in der Hoffnung einer Antwort,
Tina


_aus thematischen Gründen in dieses Forum verschoben modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Erst mal lesen...
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
übrigens:

in obigem link steht 





> Vorab noch ein Hinweis: weder ist es mir erlaubt, noch möchte ich an dieser Stelle individuelle Rechtsberatung durchführen. Die Fragen einzelner Kommentatoren “Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?”, “Hab ich die und die Ansprüche?” werde ich daher nicht beantworten. Und in vielen Fällen wäre eine Beantwortung auch reichlich unseriös, da häufig die Detailinformationen fehlen.


dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Viel Glück!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen.


Das Verbot der individuellen Rechtsberatung gilt für jeden, der im 
Forum postet. (ohne jede Ausnahme) 

ww


----------



## maryjoana83 (1 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Firma reingefallen. Habe aber folgendes Schreiben zunächst per Mail, dann per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an diese Firma geschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Hiermit widerrufe ich meine angebliche Anmeldung vom 21.06.2006 für die SMS-Dienstleistungen bei esims.de mit sofortiger Wirkung!!!
> ...


Das hat geholfen..... 
Viel Glück euch ALLEN und [ edit] !!!!!!!!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## maryjoana83 (3 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

WAHNSINN!!!!!

Der Rückschein ist zwar nicht zurück gekommen, aber ich habe bis heute nichts von denen gehört. Da dachte ich mir, rufste mal die komische Hotline an....
da ging auch tatsächlich jemand dran....[........], so nach dem Motto, sie sind einen Vertrag eingegangen, sofort zahlen.... blablabla...

Habe auch bei der Post nachgehört, wegen dem Rückschein, die Firma existiert unter der angegebenen Adresse nicht. Rückschein liegt bei der Post samt Einschreiben zur Abholung....!!!

Jetzt ziehe ich andere Seiten auf.....

Denen wird der Spaß noch vergehen....

_Teil editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## maryjoana83 (7 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Unfassbar....
nach meinem letzten Telefonat mit der Hotline habe ich innerhalb von 2 Minuten meine Widerrufsbestätigung via Email gehabt.....:-p


----------



## fighter59 (7 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi leute mir haben diese [ edit]  auch post geschickt das ich für eine versendete sms 99,50€ bezahlen muss dann habe ich da angerufen und stress geamcht und mit nem anwalt gedroht und dann schicken die mir folgende mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Stapp
> 
> wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf. Sollten Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben, sehen Sie diese als nichtig an.
> 
> ...




diese [ edit]  die leute ab ich währe für eine sammel amgklage ihr wisst ja was das ist also vielen dank für euer verständniss

_aus rechtlichen  Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				fighter59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich währe für eine sammel amgklage ihr wisst ja was das ist


wir wissen genau, was das ist, deshalb zum x-ten Mal , in Deutschland gibt es das nicht 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## Vektor (8 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallöchen!
hab mich irgendwann bei sonner internet seite namens esims.de angemeldet ohne die Agb s zu beachten,jetz bekomm ich mahnungen von 96€ (jetz inzwischen schon die 2te Mahnung).
Die drohen mir jetzt mit nem Anwalt und Inkasso,aber können die das überhaupt?
das ist wie ich mich umgehört hab ne [............] die immer nur droht aber nie was wirklich unternimmt,was haltet ihr davon wenn ich mal anrufe und denen die meinung geige (zum beispiel das sie mir ein wiederrufsrecht geben sollen sonst gibts stress mit nem Anwalt!)
Mfg.euer Vektor :smile:

_Url deaktiviert. Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Vektor schrieb:
			
		

> Die drohen mir jetzt mit nem Anwalt und Inkasso,aber können die das überhaupt?



Selbstverständlich können die mit Inkassobüro und Anwalt drohen, und das machen sie ja auch zur Genüge.

Aber alle Drohungen haben sich ja bislang als leere Drohungen rausgestellt. Wenn sich jedoch nur 20 % einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, haben die Drohungen aber wohl ihren Zweck erfüllt........


----------



## dvill (8 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ein Kenner des Geschäftsmodells schreibt:


> Das zeigt, dass das Business-Modell absolut nicht verstanden worden ist. Schließlich sorgt die einfache Anmeldung überhaupt erst für die Vielzahl der Kunden und großartige Convertions.
> Bei einer Anmeldung mit aufwendiger Verifizierung fällt die Anmelderate sehr bescheiden aus. Dann ist die ganze Idee "futsch".
> Schließlich ist eine 10-fach höhere Convertion bei 3-fach höheren Zahlungsausfällen insgesamt viel lukrativer.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## OneGuest (16 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Bei dem Partnerprogrammnetzwerk adbutler wurde esims.de jetzt sogar aufgenommen.

-> *ww.adbutler.de/index.php?id=78&suche=1&programm_id=10372&ref=66

_esims.de Hol dir deine 111 Gratis SMS!
w*w.esims.*e Hol dir deine 111 Gratis SMS! das 14 Tägige Test Abo von w*w.esims.*e 100% Gratis 111 SMS Versenden. Vergütung erfolgt nach Überprüfung und Verifizierung der Handynummer des Kunden._ 

Auf Anfrage bei adbutler warum sie solche Abo-[.......]seiten (der Xentria AG) aufnehmen, kam nur bisher ein warum und was dagegen spricht. Denen scheint die ganze Problematik mit der Abo-[......] diverser Anbieter gar nicht bekannt zu sein.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls die kommen zur Besinnung und schmeißen die wieder raus.

_URL deaktiviert und zwei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## OneGuest (16 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

adbutler hat nach eigenen Recherchen entsprechend reagiert.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hilfe mir gehts auch so,hab gedacht kann den mal machen dann nur email und andresse angegeben,aber dann hab ich es mir anders überlegt hab die seite geschlossen ohne das abzuschicken.Nun soll ich trotzdem zahlen hab auch ne mail bekommen wo ich bestätige soll hab ich nicht gemacht aber ich hab sie mir gespeichert.Hab dort hingeschrieben sie sagen ich soll zahlen,meine frage ist Wofür,wollte das ja nicht haben.Find 59 euro doch heftig.Darum hab ich es gelassen.Werd mich mal an die Polizei wenden denke das ist so auch nicht richtig?

Hilfe brauche dringend rat.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Muss ich das denn bezahlen wollte das ja nicht haben heule gleich echt.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Heule nicht, lies mal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935 - ansonsten darf dir hier niemand sagen, was du tun könntest.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hm verstehe ich nicht ganz aber so wie ich das sehe muss ich das nicht zahlen?Hab schon mails an die Firma geschrieben das ich das nie haben wollte da haben die einfach ne ticketnummer vorgesetzt.Sag ist doch nicht rechtens oder?Ich weiß echt nicht weiter denke ich werde gleich Betrugsanzeige erstatten wäre das richtig?


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich hab doch keine ahnung von sowas normal geh ich sowas aus dem weg aber wenn ich das noch bezahlen müsste.Heulen tue ich trotzdem aber nur weil ich so blöd bin


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Puzzie77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde gleich Betrugsanzeige erstatten wäre das richtig?


...nein, denn die Abwehr zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.

Wie alt bist du?


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hast du ne emailadresse das man mal eben telefonieren kann will die hier auch nicht reinschreiben

_Folgeposting  gelöscht 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php



			Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen

Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


dafür gibt es PN modinfo _


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hab dir ne private pn geschickt lese sie mal durch


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

bin vielleicht zu begriffstutzig aber was du da schreibst is mir n bisschen kompliziert brauche das einfacher erklärt.Bin 28


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Puzzie77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon mails an die Firma geschrieben das ich das nie haben wollte da haben die einfach ne ticketnummer vorgesetzt.



Nur ne Frage: War die Ticket-Nummer zufällig 1046534?


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Nein die Nummer war Ticket[.......] das wurde dann einfach an meine Frage angeheftet.Wieso?

_Nummer zum Schutz des Users entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Puzzie77 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein die Nummer war Ticket#[.......]  das wurde dann einfach an meine Frage angeheftet.Wieso?



Ein Bekannter hatte mit denen mal zu tun (2004 mit mymovies.de und 2005 mit starquiz24.de) und nach seinen jeweiligen Reklamationen sowohl 2004 als auch 2005 immer dieselbe Ticketnummer erhalten, eben diese 1046534 mit immer dem gleichen Text.

Dann hat man hier inzwischen wohl dazugelernt.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

wie ist er denn vorgegangen?hat er bezahlt ich sehe es nicht ein nur weil ich meine mail und meine adresse angegeben habe da gehe ich ja noch kein vertrag ein erst wenn ich lestung beziehe,und die wollte ich ja nicht,aber trotzdem wurde mir der mist geschickt.Mann sollte das ja auch mit ahndynummer und code bestätigen das hab ich ja auch nicht gemacht.Also ist doch der Vertrag ungültig?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Er hat alles ausgesessen und nach 2 Rechnungen, 2 Mahnungen, 2 letzten Mahnungen, 2 allerletzten Mahnungen und 2 "vorgerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden" nunmehr seit September 2005 nichts mehr von denen gehört.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

aber er hat dadurch keinen schufaeintrag oder sowas?Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber kann man vielleicht noch was anderes machen?Man ist wenn man ehlrihc ist auch ganz schön blöde,ich mach sowas eigentlich nie.Darum hab ich es ja auch nicht zuende gemacht.War es bei ihm den auch so das er das einfach aufgedrückt bekommen hat?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Er hat keinen negativen Schufaeintrag aufgrund dieser damals [edit]  recht dubiosen angeblichen "Anmeldungen", bei denen es wohl [ edit]  nicht mit rechten Dingen zuging, erhalten.

So schnell trägt die Schufa wirklich nicht ein.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Supi find ich echt toll das einem hier so geholfen wird.Ist mir aber auch eine leere werd sowas nie wieder machen.Danke für die ganz liebe hilfe nun mach ich mir auch nicht mehr so viele gedanken.Ich weiß ja das ich nichts unrechtes gemacht habe:-D ich war echt ganz schön fertig vorhin,nun geht es mir um einiges besser.:-p


----------



## Misse1 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich bin auch auf so eine seite(1smss) [edit]  und brauche dringend euren rat! mir wurde via e-mail eine rechnung in Höhe von 96 euro zugesandt und weiß nicht ob ich zahlen soll oder nicht!! zuerst wollte ich zahlen aber dann habe ich im internet gelesen dass bei nichtzahlungen nichts passiert und alles nur leere drohungen sind!! in wie weit ist das richtig und was soll ich eurer meinung nach machen!!! hoffe ihr schreibt bald zurück

DANKE

_aus rechlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Misse1 schrieb:
			
		

> und brauche dringend euren rat!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

j.


----------



## Puzzie77 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht aber zahlen werd ich persöhnlich das auch nciht zumal gar nicht auf die beschwerde eingegangen wird die ich erteilt hab sondern immer nur als antwort per mail kommt zahle zahle zahle das ist mir zu blöd.Daher werd ich das jetzt ignorieren.Bei mir war das ja so das ich nicht mal was bestellt habe.Ich weiß ja nicht ob du was bestätigt hast ich hab ja den vorgang einfach beendet weder meine nummer noch den code eingegeben.Das hätte nämlich dazu gehört.Und darauf hin hab ich totzdem die auswertung bekommen und das obwohl ich keine wollte.Habe auch den zugeschickten Link nicht angeklickt.Dann können die auch nicht sagen das ich da drauf war hab mir alles fein gespreichert und dann wollen wir mal schauen wer den längeren atmen hat.
Ich zahle keinen cent bei mir sind es zwar nur 59 euro aber trotzdem bei sowas lass ich mich nicht auf den arm nehmen bin auch ein ehrlicher mensch und erwarte das auch von anderen.Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen?


----------



## Wembley (18 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Misse1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch auf so eine seite(1smss)reingefallen und brauche dringend euren rat! mir wurde via e-mail eine rechnung in Höhe von 96 euro zugesandt und weiß nicht ob ich zahlen soll oder nicht!!


1) Du warst dort. Gut.
2) Das Wort "reingefallen" interpretiere ich so, dass du den Preis nicht gesehen hast. Nicht so gut.

Wir beobachten diese SMS-Abo-Geschichten schon seit über einem halben Jahr. Die meisten User, die hier landen, haben schlicht und einfach den Preis übersehen. Wir haben schon zwei lange Threads allein zum Thema SMS:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38459 (Teil 1 - Thread ist geschlossen)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957 (Teil 2 - Dort kann man posten)
Dort sind mehrere SMS-Anbieter zusammengefasst, deren Seiten aber größtenteils ähnliche Merkmale in sich vereinen.
Die betroffenen User haben größtenteils nicht bezahlt. Zumindest laut deren Berichten. Aber sie haben sich informiert, welche rechtlichen Angriffspunkte es geben könnte.

1) Die Eltern von Usern, die noch nicht 18 Jahre alt waren, haben die Zustimmung für diese Verträge verweigert. Dies ist allgemein gesehen in vielen Fällen, wenn es nicht gerade um kleine Beträge geht, möglich. Ob sich die Anbieter davon beeindrucken lassen, ist eine andere Frage. Aber darum geht es nicht. Wenn man informiert ist und weiß, was Sache ist, kann man ruhiger schlafen. Auf alle Fälle ist es für einen Minderjährigen immer zu empfehlen, die Erziehungsberechtigten miteinzubeziehen und ggf. zusammen eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Schon allein der moralischen Unterstützung wegen.

2) Es gibt ein Widerrufsrecht bzw. Rücktrittsrecht, welches aber nicht ewig gilt. Es sei denn, der Anbieter hat die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht ordentlich gestaltet. Dann verlängert sich die Frist, um den Vertrag widerrufen zu können. Viele User waren der Meinung, dass diese Belehrung nicht ordnungsgemäß erfolgt ist und haben unter anderem auch da angesetzt.

3) Der Hauptkritikpunkt an dieser Seite ist ja, dass offenbar viele User nicht von einem Vertragsabschluss ausgehen, da sie den Preis nicht gesehen haben. Die haben den Vertrag wegen Irrtums auch angefochten. 

Nun, die Anbieter haben sich von diesen Erklärungen oft nicht beindrucken lassen und haben weiterhin Mahnungen und teilweise letzte und allerletzte Mahnungen verschickt. Man könnte meinen, wenn sie sich ihrer Sache so sicher sind, dann könnten sie ja vor Gericht gehen. Nur gerade das tun sie nicht. Das lässt einige Schlüsse zu.

Viele User, die nicht zahlen wollen, stehen vor der Entscheidung: Aussitzen oder reagieren. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Darüber hat sich Rolf76 Gedanken gemacht. Nachzulesen hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Misse1 (18 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Zahlen oder nicht zahlen? 
mfg


----------



## technofreak (18 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Misse1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlen oder nicht zahlen?


und wenn du das noch hundertmal posten würdest, du bekämst keine  andere Antwort 
(wie jeder hier) als diese :  


			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Darüber hat sich Rolf76 Gedanken gemacht. Nachzulesen hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481


falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte: Dies ist ein deutsches Forum und unterliegt  deutschem Recht
wonach die Antwort auf diese Frage  als unerlaubte Rechtsberatung gewertet  werden kann.

tf


----------



## dvill (18 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Misse1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlen oder nicht zahlen?


Lesen und nachdenken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## yser (18 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo an Alle!

Ich bin erst 12 und hab mich wohl auf 1sms.ch angemeldet. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Habe den Service nicht genutzt und keine Anmeldebestätigung erhalten.

Bitte schreibt schnell zurück, yser.


----------



## Juri (18 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Lies das Posting über Deinem. Klicke auf den Link (blaues Wort "Lesen"), dort weiterlesen. Erzähl die Sache Deinen Eltern und bitte sie ebenfalls die Texte zu lesen.


----------



## schlarai (19 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ja hallo...

Ich bin gar nicht stolz auf mich, da ich auf Esims [ edit] bin... habe mich angemeldet und leider auch eine sms verschickt...


jetzt hab ich ein großes problem:

Ich habe einen meiner zwei E-Mail Accounts stillgelegt, weil ich nur noch Spams zugeschickt bekommen habe..

kurz darauf habe ich eine sms zugeschickt bekommen in der folgendes stand:
---------------
Lieber Kunde, wir haben Ihnen gerade eine E-Mail zugestellt (an [email protected]).
Wir bitten um einen zeitnahen Ausgleich der offenen Rechnung in der E-Mail.
--------------

was soll ich jetzt machen?


hab mich schon ein bisschen erkundigt...

stimmt es, dass wenn man noch nicht 18 ist, sowieso nichts befürchten braucht, wenn der erziehungsberechtigte mit dem Vertrag nicht einverstanden ist?

Da ich 17 bin hoffe ich so einer Klage zu entgehen...

Das macht mich richtig fertig...


----------



## Wembley (19 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				schlarai schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt es, dass wenn man noch nicht 18 ist, sowieso nichts befürchten braucht, wenn der erziehungsberechtigte mit dem Vertrag nicht einverstanden ist?


Lies hier (vor allem den Abschnitt, "Wenn sich Minderjährige anmelden.") http://www.europakonsument.at/Europakonsument/ek_detail.asp?lang=DE&category=&id=26833


			
				schlarai schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich 17 bin hoffe ich so einer Klage zu entgehen...


Wir haben schon so viele Leute hier gehabt, die auf Angebote dieser Art reingefallen sind, aber eine Klage vor Gericht gab es bisher keine. Und das, obwohl so viele Leute nicht gezahlt haben.
Bist du aus Österreich? Ich meine, wegen der gmx.at-Adresse, die du in deinem Posting angegeben hast. Deswegen habe ich dir vorhin einen Link aus Österreich hervorgekramt. Lies dir aber auf alle Fälle auch das durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Nun, es behandelt zwar die deutsche Gesetzeslage, aber es lässt sich vieles auf Österreich adaptieren. Ein guter Link, damit du einmal grundsätzlich Bescheid weißt. Auf alle Fälle mit den Eltern reden, sich gemeinsam informieren und eine Entscheidung treffen. Solltet ihr euch nicht darüber hinaussehen, gäbe es noch die Arbeiterkammer. Die kennen solche Burschen schon zur Genüge.  Aber ich denke, wenn du dich genügend informierst, dann weißt du, was Sache ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Ecky1 (31 August 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Zusammen. Bin auf den angeblichen Test auch reingefallen. Habe eine Rechnung erhalten die ich nicht zahlen werde. Habe auch einen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eigelegt, keine Leistung. Warte auf eine schriftliche, Post/Brief, Rückmeldung dieser Firma und werde mich dann an die Verbraucherberatung und/oder Polizei wenden. Gegebenenfalls auch einen Anwalt einschalten. Angst macht mir diese Firma nicht.
Man ist einfach zu blöd und leichtgläubig.
:wall:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Man "verstärkt" mittlerweile den Druck auf Betroffene. Es werden SMS zugeleitet mit der Ankündigung: 

*"Rechtliche Schritte werden eingeleitet, bitte lesen sie hier dazu die gerade an sie geleitete Mail".*

In den Mails dann die üblichen, bereits sattsam bekannten Drohungen.


----------



## sascha (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Man droht und droht und droht und droht. Warum gehen die nicht endlich mal in medias res und über Mahnbescheid vor Gericht? Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



sascha schrieb:


> Man droht und droht und droht und droht. Warum gehen die nicht endlich mal in medias res und über Mahnbescheid vor Gericht? Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


bekenne mich ein Schelm zu sein...


----------



## Pacy (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi! tja, ich bin leider auch der Xentria AG auf den Leim geganen!

Ich habe mich auf der Seite 1sms.ch angemeldet um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. 
Jetzt flattert mir am 14.10.06 eine "Letzte - Zahlungserinnerung" ins Haus in welcher ich aufgefordert werde 96.00 € + Mahnspesen von 3,50 € an die Xentria AG zu bezahlen.
Weder habe ich eine Leistung in anspruch genommen noch konnte ich mich überhaupt daran erinnern!
Die angebliche erstge Mahnung am 3.9.06 per mail habe ich auch nie erhalten.

Ich googelte nach der Xentria AG und stieß so auf dieses Forum.
Ich entdeckte einen Beitrag in dem jemand eine mail geposted hatte die der Beitragsschreiber an die Xentria AG geschickt hat. Die habe ich mir kopiert meine  Daten eingefückt und ebenfalls an die Xentria AG geschickt!!! 
Das sah dann so aus:





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >
> >
> > Hiermit widerrufe ich meine angebliche Anmeldung vom 18.08.2006 für die
> ...



bereits einen Tag später erhielt ich folgende mail von der Xentria AG :


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie hätten innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung schriftlich
> widerrufen können. Da der Widerruf nicht fristgerecht eingereicht wurde, ist
> ...



Tja jetz weis ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll!!!

arrgh bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## tavy (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

mir ist mit dieser Firma das gleich geschehen - bis zur Inkassostelle .
wer kann mir informationen geben .
Habe zwar nach erhalten der elekrt. Rechnung sofort widersprochen , dennoch gin die Angelegenheit bis zur Deutsche Inkassostelle .
Gruß Tavy


----------



## Wembley (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Pacy schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf der Seite 1sms.ch angemeldet um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.
> Jetzt flattert mir am 14.10.06 eine "Letzte - Zahlungserinnerung" ins Haus in welcher ich aufgefordert werde 96.00 € + Mahnspesen von 3,50 € an die Xentria AG zu bezahlen.
> ......
> bereits einen Tag später erhielt ich folgende mail von der Xentria AG :
> ...


Ein häufiges Phänomen, um nicht zu sagen läuft es eigentlich fast immer so ab:
1) User bekommt Rechnung, die für diesen aus diversen Gründen nicht berechtigt erscheint.
2) User informiert sich über die rechtlichen Hintergründe und schickt der Firma ein dementsprechendes Schreiben, worin erklärt wird, warum man keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag sieht bzw. gewisse Erklärungen gibt.
3) Firma zeigt sich davon unbeeindruckt und setzt ihren Weg fort. Die Hoffnung des Users, die Firma könnte sich einsichtig zeigen, wird nicht erfüllt.

Nur ist die Frage zu stellen, welche Konsequenzen diese Briefe und Mails für den nicht zahlungswilligen User haben. Im Grunde genommen keine. Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert, welchem man widersprechen muss (kann), wenn man weiterhin nicht bereit ist, die Rechnung zu bezahlen. Danach käme es zum Gerichtsverfahren. Die Realität zeigt vor allem eines: gerichtliche Mahnbescheide gibt es außerordentlich selten und vor Gericht traf man sich überhaupt noch nie. Das ist alles sicher kein Zufall. Wenn man das weiß, kann man auch ruhiger der Sache entgegensehen.


tavy schrieb:


> mir ist mit dieser Firma das gleich geschehen - bis zur Inkassostelle .
> wer kann mir informationen geben .
> Habe zwar nach erhalten der elekrt. Rechnung sofort widersprochen , dennoch gin die Angelegenheit bis zur Deutsche Inkassostelle .
> Gruß Tavy


Kann es sein, dass du dich von der Bezeichnung "Deutsche Inkassostelle" zu sehr beeindrucken lässt? Ist nur ein Firmenname, der offizieller klingt als er wirklich ist. Ist eine ganz normale Inkassofirma, die genauso wenig Kompetenzen hat wie jede andere. Zum Rest siehe oben die Antwort auf Pacy.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Preristix (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, mir ist durch die Registrierung bei irgendeiner Webseite ebenjener Service der Xentria AG untergeschoben worden, an die Adressse der Webseite kann ich mich jedoch nicht mehr erinnern, ich weiß nur, dass ich mich nicht mit richtigem Namen angemeldet habe. Nun erhalte ich von der Xentria AG am 6.10.06 eine Information "Ihre Rechnung....." in der mir klar gemacht wird, dass ich mich am 18.08.06 bei deren service auf "esims.ch" angemeldet haben soll. Wie gesagt, war ich nie auf deren Seite. Ich habe denen also das Widerrufsschreiben geschickt, jedoch die heute die gleiche Antwort wie Pacy erhalten.

Mir fällt nun nichts weiteres ein als alles auf dem beruhen zu lassen oder aber meine Eltern darum zu beten, diesem Vertrag zu widersprechen, da ich noch keine 18 bin (zu Vertragsabschluss noch nicht einmal 16). Habe ich mit Schadensersatz zu rechnen wenn meine Eltern den Vertrag für mich kündigen??

Vielen Dank schonmal
Preristix


----------



## James_T_Kirk (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41890

hallo ich bin Norman ja und ich habe am 25.08.2006 Lebensprognosetest eine E-Mail bekommen die Öffnete ich nur um zu lesen als ich gesehen habe das man was zahlen muss machte ich die Seite auch wieder aus aber an meine Daten müssen die ja dann doch gekommen sein,

man weiß ja man bewirbt sich wo es legal ist und andere kommen an eure Daten so denke ich mir ist es bei mir passiert ich sollte einen Aktivierung Code auf meinem Hedy bekommen haben habe ich aber nicht die Handynummer gibt es noch aber die Karte nicht mehr,

ich solle also vom 30.08.2006 aus einen betrag von 59 € zahlen und weiß leider immer noch nicht wofür jetzt hat sich eine Inkassostelle eingesteht und die verlangen schon an die 91 €, ja an einem Anwalt muss ich mich ja wenden man hat es ja im TV bei Akte 06 oder Stern TV mitbekommen das es so welche Seiten geben solle und wir junge Leute aufpassen sollen wo wir Klicken können und so nicht,

ja aber ich weiß meine Daten gab ich da nicht hin aber gut das es so ein Forum gibt wo es noch andere Opfer gibt denn ich das hier schreiben kann.

kommen die damit durch also waren bei euch schon Beamte vor der Tür die das Geld bekommen wollten oder kam es noch nicht zu solchen fällen.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



James_T_Kirk schrieb:


> ....waren bei euch schon Beamte vor der Tür die das Geld bekommen wollten oder kam es noch nicht zu solchen fällen.



Darauf wirst du lange warten können. Gerade bei der Xentria-Sache halte ich es besonders unwahrscheinlich, dass man versuchen wird, die offene Forderung bei jmd. über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und dann auf dem Klageweg einzutreiben. Dass die ein (eigenes) Inkassounternehmen beschäftigen mag schon sein, doch davon sollte sich niemand einschüchtern lassen!

Wenn nun jemand meint, ich würde zum Zahlungsboykott aufrufen, dann sei dem gleich gesagt, dass dem nicht so ist. Wer sich absichtlich angemeldet hat, obwohl er wusste, dass er damit Kosten auslöst, der sollte die Rechnung auch bezahlen (wenn er will). Wer aber auf die s. g. Abo-Falle reingefallen ist und nichts von einem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag beim Eingeben der Daten ahnte, der sollte sich hier belesen: Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos.


----------



## James_T_Kirk (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich habe heraus bekommen das die Mahnungen vom Deutschen Inkassostele keine Stempel haben wer hat noch Briefe bekommen sind da Stempel drauf oder sicht und warum bekommt man 10 so wie ich 2 bekommen habe Papier ist zwar belieg aber über denn Post weg muss so was teuer sein wenn man 10 Mahnungen am gleichen tag und mit der gleichen summe bekommen tut weißt was ich meine.

da könnte man nur mit denn Kopf gegen die :wall: oder nicht.


----------



## Juri (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



James_T_Kirk schrieb:


> ... weißt was ich meine.


Nöö, von welchen Stempeln sprichst Du?


----------



## Theysi (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

huhu,
habe heute auch einen Brief von dem besagten Inkassoinstitut bekommen.
Auf dem Umschlag stand auch fett drauf "INKASSOSTELLE". Pahhhhhh.
Der Postbote denkt sicher wir sind pleite :roll: Unverschämtheit.
Muss zugeben war zuerst beeindruckt von dem Schreiben - vorallem mein Mann:motz:  findet es langsam nicht mehr lustig - ich weiss nicht wie oft wir den Sachverhalt schon dort dagelegt haben - die schreiben immer: 14tägiges bla bla bla.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.
Bis dahin
Theysi


----------



## James_T_Kirk (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ja also bei mir steht das

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH

und dann nur eine gedruckte Unterschrift

[...] oder so

Assessor der Rechtswissenschaften 

und dann muss so weit ich weiß ein Stempel von der Firma sein zu Beglaubigung oder so

wer hat noch von einer Inkassostelle Post bekommen und mit was für einem Namen hat er Unterschrieben

ja auf demm Umschlag sind 2 Stempel aber die sind von der Post.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## ionenmusik (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



James_T_Kirk schrieb:


> ja also bei mir steht das
> 
> Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH
> ...





Hab auch einen Brief von der Inkassostelle bekommen.
Kein Stempel und unterschrieben mit K.....k.

Werde nichts an die netten Menschen  überweisen.  
LG ionenmusik


----------



## pkleinbecker (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen!!! Ich bin leider einer von den doofen die die 96€ gezahlt haben! meint ihr es gibt eine CHance das geld zurück zu bekommen?? Ich lass das bestimmt nicht auf mir sitzen!!!!! Leider hab ich auch nicht mehr sehr viele emails aus dem schrift verkehr! Könnt ihr mir helfen????


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



pkleinbecker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!! Ich bin leider einer von den doofen die die 96€ gezahlt haben! meint ihr es gibt eine CHance das geld zurück zu bekommen??



Freiwillig werden die sicher nichts mehr rausrücken. Wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung hast, kannst du dich ja von einem Anwalt diesbezüglich beraten lassen.
Ansonsten buche es auf das Konto "Erfahrungen".


----------



## pkleinbecker (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Am liebsten würd ich [edit] ! Sorry aber ich bin echt auf 180! Hab mir gerade den BIZZ Bericht angeschaut und da steht echt dieser [ edit]   und lacht noch [ edit] !

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



pkleinbecker schrieb:


> meint ihr es gibt eine CHance das geld zurück zu bekommen?


Eigentlich nicht. Es sei denn, du klagst gegen den Anonymus in der Schweiz, was mEn nicht erfolgversprechend ist und deine Kohle auf dem Weg zu einem Urteil kostet.


----------



## sissy (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wow!Ich bin echt überrascht wieviele Betroffene es bereits hier gibt!Bevor ich in dieses Forum gekommen bin,wollte ich ja auch schon bezahlen,aber jetzt nee!Heute habe ich nochmal versucht mittels Widerrufserklärung aus dem Vertrag raus zukommen,da die Frist von 14 Tagen ja noch nicht verstrichen ist.Das Feedback war ähnlich wie von Pacy.Werde mich jedenfalls noch rechtlich beraten lassen.Ich hoffe es macht keinen Unterschied ,da ich aus Österreich bin.Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen wie der weitere Verlauf in Österreich ist.


----------



## frechdachs-20 (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo erstmal.
Wir haben am 20.09.06 die "letzte Zahlungserinnerung" von xentria ag erhalten. Dort stand auch drin das sie uns vorher schon per e mail drauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, was nie passierte. Alle E-mail haben wir duch einen Computerspezialisten zurückgeholt und es war keine einzigste da...auf das schreiben von uns was wir an xentria schickten wurde nicht reagiert,telefonisch ist auch keiner zu erreichen.
Nun ja, gestern flog dann ein schreiben von der deutschen inkassostelle ein wo es sich nicht mehr um 96euro handelt sondern schon um 128euro. wieder werden wir aufgefordert den betrag bis zum 30.10 zu überweisen.steht aber keine kontonummer dabei...
wir haben wieder ein schreiben aufgesetzt indem wir klip und klar mit anwalt drohen sollten wir nochmals ein schreiben erhalten.
nun haben wir vor erstmal abzuwarten und auf das nächste schreiben nicht zu reagieren. da es eionfach nur [.......] ist was die machen.ich bezahle nichts.keinen cent


----------



## frechdachs-20 (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich habe nichts gezahlt und werde nichts zahlen.wir haben von anfang an gesagt das es [.......] ist und die keinen cent bekommen. nun erwarten wir die nächsten wochen ein neues schreiben mit der gedruckten unterschrift...


----------



## Wembley (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



sissy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es macht keinen Unterschied ,da ich aus Österreich bin.Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen wie der weitere Verlauf in Österreich ist.


Allgemein gesehen macht es in der Tat keinen großen Unterschied. Die rechtlichen Grundlagen sind in etwa dieselben. Wenn Betreiber Geld wollen, müssen die das natürlich auch in Ö über ein dort sich befindendes Gericht (welches eben für den Kunden zuständig ist) eintreiben. Natürlich erst nachdem der Kunde einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen und diesem, wenn er glaubt, es gibt hier keinen Vertragsabschluss, widerspricht. Nur dies ist alles unseres Wissens nach weder in Ö noch in D passiert, was die Firma Xentria angeht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sunny_deluxe (19 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo!
Ich hab leider das Geld (96 Euro)  überwiesen und mich zu spät über´s Internet schlau gemacht. Da ich das Geld aber nicht `fristgerecht´gezahlt hab, fordert das Deutsche Inkassounternehmen jetzt 32 Euro Mahngebühr ein und listet mir im gleichen Anschreiben auf,mit welchen Summen ich zu rechnen hab ( Anwaltsgebühren ect. ) wenn ich diese nicht is 30.11. bezahle. Wie geh ich jetzt am Besten vor? Ich würde diese Dummheit gern unter Erfahrung abhaken...nichtsmehr von denen hören und vorallem nichts mehr zahlen!
Wär super nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!
Liebe Grüsse, Simone


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

...ist halt die Frage, wonach die ihre Kosten geltend machen, wo doch längst bezahlt ist. Solche Nebenkosten einzuklagen ist in dieser Größenordnung für den Fordernden nur Zeitverschwendwendung. Was war zuerst, deren Forderung mit erhöhten Kosten oder deine Zahlung - die Beantwortung dieser Frage eröffnet dir die Lösung des Problems - nur mitteilen sollte man das seinem Gegner.


----------



## Julian4400 (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ENTWARNUNG AN ALLE!!

Hier nochmal die Entwarnung: Ich bin dieses Wochenende auf diesen [...] Lebensprognose-Test [ edit] .
Daraufhin hab ich in diesem Forum mein Schreiben für die Vertragskündigung gepostet (ich nenne mich in diesem Forum genau wie hier Julian350)
http://forum.kijiji.de/viewtopic.php...sc&sta rt=165

Und hier sind die aktuellsten Infos:
Ihr könnt alle beruhigt sein, dieses Xentria alias Internet AG ist keine normale seriöse Firma sondern [...]
Dieses Xentria [....]
Die bieten Testfahrten mit Ferraris, SMS-Dienste, Lebensprognose, Lebenserwartung, und noch vieles mehr; die Masche ist immer die selbe: [...]
Auf Stornierung wird [...]
[...]
An Information hätte ich erstens das hier - die Überreichung des "Fass ohne Boden" durch die Pro7 Fernsehserie Bizz. 
Es wird ausdrücklich davor gewarnt [.......]
Zweitens: Dann wäre da noch das hier, ein Internetforum. 
http://www.talkingermany.de/1202/ 
Dort wird folgendes geschrieben: 
[...]
Was soll ich sagen?! 
Ich freu mich schon TIERISCH auf die vielen Drohungen und Forderungen , und werde sogar zum Schein darauf eingehen und so tun als hätte ich Angst und Respekt nur damit ich was zum Lachen habe!!! 
Das wird absolut lustig werden, denn jetzt wo ich dank diesem YouTube-Video und diversen anderen Internetseiten weiss, dass [....]  und alles, dieser ganze "Vertrag" (auch wenn man ihn nicht storniert) nur eine absolut nicht ernst zu nehmende [] ist, macht es mir noch viel mehr Spass, zum Schein darauf einzugehen weil absolut nichts passieren kann. 

Man liest sich! Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die Mahnungen und die Drohungen ab morgen in meinem eMail Account, und ich werde besonders witzige dramatisch gedrohte und furchterregende Zeilen hier posten, damit wir alles was zum lachen haben! :-D  
Und nie vergessen: [....]

*[Virenscanner: Massiv editiert. Der Poster möchte sich bitte die NUB durchlesen.]*


----------



## stiffmeister (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi,
ich habe mich da auch angemeldetund habe heute die mail bekommen das ich 97€ bezahlen muss, hab mir das hie rmal durchgelesen, hab auch tierisch panik, und den letzten post hie rnicht ganz verstanden, also was soll ich jetz machen?? wie soll cih mcih verhalten??
mfg


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



stiffmeister schrieb:


> also was soll ich jetz machen?? wie soll cih mcih verhalten??
> mfg


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## stiffmeister (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ja danke, trotzdem weiss ich jetz auch noch nicht mehr über diese AG von esims, also was soll ich jetz speziell in bezug auf die machen?? soll ich das geld überweisen oder was??
mfg


----------



## Wembley (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Da handelt es sich schlicht und einfach um ein Internet-Abo, das du, sofern ich das ersehen kann, nicht abschließen wolltest. Da gibt es einen hervorragenden Link:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Auch dieser Link ist eine ausgezeichnete Informationsquelle:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/

Zu den SMS-Abos gibt es auch schon zwei Threads:

Teil 1: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38459 (Thread schon geschlossen)
Teil 2: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957 (Dort kann gepostet werden)

Wie heißt es so schön: Don't panic.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stiffmeister (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Julian350 schrieb:


> ENTWARNUNG AN ALLE!!
> 
> Hier nochmal die Entwarnung: Ich bin dieses Wochenende auf diesen [...] Lebensprognose-Test [ edit] .
> Daraufhin hab ich in diesem Forum mein Schreiben für die Vertragskündigung gepostet (ich nenne mich in diesem Forum genau wie hier Julian350)
> ...




was meint er denn damit?? also die Xentria AG nicht ernstnehmen??? Zahlen oder nicht?


----------



## Julian4400 (21 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ja gut also mein Post wurde massiv editiert wegen Verletzung diverser Nutzungsrechte; also ich wollte damit nur sagen X. AG ist [.....]
Das ist sehr deutlich in verschiedensten Internetforen, Ciao Berichten und auch [......] zu erkennen, zudem hat sich der Verbraucherschutz bereits mit X. AG befasst.
[.......]


----------



## Mica (22 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Halli Hallo,

so, wie natürlich fast alle hier, bin ich auch auf diesen [ edit ]  Habe aber diesen dummen Test überhaupt nicht gemacht, da ich dann unten gelesen habe, dass das 59,- EUS kosten soll... (das war am 2.11.) So hab natürlich gedacht, da ich den Test nicht gemacht habe, kommt auch keine Rechnung, tja, falsch gedacht, was les ich da eben in meinem Postfach... die Rechnung... Ja was ist das denn für  ne scheiße?? Hat das schon mal jemand bezahlt oder so?? Was passiert wenn ich es nicht bezahle, klar dann krieg ich Mahnungen... und dann??? Lassen die einen dann in Ruhe oder wie?? 

Wäre nett wenn mir das mal jemand beantworten könnte!!

Schönen Tag noch!!


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn du schon in der Lage bist, deine Daten auf witzigen Webs einzugeben (sonst würdest du keine Rechung bekommen), dann solltest du dir mal die Seiten hier von Anfang an durchlesen - hier steht schon alle xmal durchgekaut.


----------



## Mica (23 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du schon in der Lage bist, deine Daten auf witzigen Webs einzugeben (sonst würdest du keine Rechung bekommen), dann solltest du dir mal die Seiten hier von Anfang an durchlesen - hier steht schon alle xmal durchgekaut.




Schlechte Laune oder wie??? Die Fälle sind ja immer unterschiedlich, kann aber auch auf deine Hilfe verzichten. Kurze Antwort hätte ja gereicht, aber nicht so eine. Ich hab keine Zeit den ganzen Tag vorm PC zu sitzen und mir das durchzulesen!! Gibt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mica schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Zeit den ganzen Tag vorm PC zu sitzen und mir das durchzulesen!! Gibt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen





Mica schrieb:


> So, hab da auch mal ne Frage.
> Also wollte heute morgen auch diesen blöden Test machen, .....


 Zeit scheint vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## BenTigger (23 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mica schrieb:


> Die Fälle sind ja immer unterschiedlich, kann aber auch auf deine Hilfe verzichten. Kurze Antwort hätte ja gereicht, aber nicht so eine. Ich hab keine Zeit den ganzen Tag vorm PC zu sitzen und mir das durchzulesen!! Gibt auch Leute die arbeiten müssen



Ach, und du denkst, unsere Arbeit besteht darin, dir deine Fragen zu beantworten? Entweder du liest
 hier und beantwortest dir deine Fragen dann selbst oder du lässt es.

Aber extra nochmal für dich:

Aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetz dürfen wir hier keine Fragen zu Einzelfällen beantworten. 
Da bleibt nur das lesen der allgemeinen Sachen übrig.
Zu mehr haben wir auch keine Zeit, da wir auch arbeiten müssen.


----------



## sunny_deluxe (23 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also, ich habe die 96Euro gezahlt ( ursprüngliche Frist war schon abglaufen ), und mittlerweile auch schon einige SMS verschickt ( weil ich ja schon dafür gezahlt hab ). Jetzt kam wieder ein Schreiben von der Inkassostelle das sie noch 32Euro Mahngebühr wollen, da ich nicht fristgerecht überwiesen hab. Gibt es da auch irgendwo Hinweise für ein sinnvolles Vorgehen? Alles was ich lese ist von Leuten die schon vorher schlauer waren...
Wär super nett,wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!!!
Dankeschön!!!
Simone


----------



## ghostrider 88 (23 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich hab da mal noch en paar fragen frage: 
Wie lange dauert es bis ein gerichtlicher beschluss kommt? 
Außerdem gibts die straße usw. wo ich angegeben hab gar nicht, wie wollen die mir da was per post schicken? 
Und wie ist das genau mit der ip,die die angeblich gespeichert haben, man bekommt doch immer ne neue wenn man sich ins netz einwählt oder? Das einzigste wär das sie meine handynummer haben aber da muss ich ja nicht rangehn^^Bitte antwortet schnell!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal noch en paar fragen frage:
> Wie lange dauert es bis ein gerichtlicher beschluss kommt?


Woher soll das hier jemand wissen, es ist ja noch nie einer  gekommen....
Wielange es im üblichen Geschäftsverkehr dauert, hängt von demjenigen ab, der ihn 
beantragt plus Bearbeitungszeit  des Gerichts.


----------



## schneckchen74 (24 November 2006)

**geschockt**

oh mein gott ich bin ja richtig schockiert. bin durch zufall auf dieses forum gestossen, als ich etwas über die xentria rausfinden wollte. ich bin auch auf die [ edit]  und hab eine rechnung über 59,00 Euro bekommen. Um keinen Ärger zu bekommen zahle ich den Betrag in Raten á 10,00 Euro. Es kam keine Beschwerde. Er hat die Raten anerkannt. Ich hab also schon 30,00 Euro abbezahlt und nun bekomm ich gestern Post von einem Inkassobüro über die volle Summe von 59,00 Euro plus natürlich 29,00 Euro Inkassokosten. Weiss nun echt nicht was ich machen soll :-(


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

...naja, nimms denen nicht übel - in jeder Buchaltung geht mal was schief. :wall:


----------



## steffi0077 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi
ich bin auch [ edit] 
Aber ich habe nicht gezahlt und werde auch nicht zahlen!

Heute habe ich ein zweites Schreiben der Inkassostelle bekommen mitlerweile sind es 91,40 € Gesamtforderung.
Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher sollte ich auf dieses Schreiben antworten oder erst wenn es ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird.
Gruß Steffi


----------



## steffi0077 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Probenkiller schrieb:


> Ich habe bei dem Amtsgericht Frankfurt (Tel: 069-xxxxxx) am Main mal angerufen, weil ich mich über die „DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH“ informieren wolle.
> Die Empfangsdame stellte (was eigentlich unschicklich ist) spöttisch die Gegenfrage, Zitat: „Von welcher Internettfirma sind sie denn hintergangen worden“. Ohne mich wirklich ausreden zu lassen antwortete das Fräulein an der Telefonzentrale Zitat: „das ist ohnehin egal, das ist alles dasselbe, stellen sie doch bitte schriftlich einen Strafantrag. Es wäre wichtig diesen gegen einen Vorgang und nicht gegen einen Internettbetrug zu stellen“.
> Ich interpretiere das nun mal so: Es wird wohl nach Strafanträgen gegen die Inkassogeldeintreiber gesucht, damit die sich nicht mehr als arglos herausreden können. Wie gesagt das war „nur“ das Fräulein am Telefon!


Hi,
d.H. die deutesche inkassostelle ist auch nicht seriös?
Gruß Steffi


----------



## Mica (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Ach, und du denkst, unsere Arbeit besteht darin, dir deine Fragen zu beantworten? Entweder du liest
> hier und beantwortest dir deine Fragen dann selbst oder du lässt es.
> 
> Aber extra nochmal für dich:
> ...



Ah ja, konnte ich ja nicht wissen. Wieso dürft ihr das denn nicht?? Dann brauch ich hier auch nichts schreiben, wenn eh keiner konkret darauf antworten kann oder darf, wie auch immer.


----------



## steffi0077 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hab ich gerade gefunden:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=384


----------



## BenTigger (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mica schrieb:


> Ah ja, konnte ich ja nicht wissen. Wieso dürft ihr das denn nicht?? Dann brauch ich hier auch nichts schreiben, wenn eh keiner konkret darauf antworten kann oder darf, wie auch immer.


Jo besser is das. Eines dürfen wir dir aber immer sagen: "Wenn dir die allgemeinen Infos nicht helfen, wende dich an einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens, der darf dir dann konkrete Handlungsanweisungen zu deinem persönlichen Fall geben.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mica schrieb:


> Ah ja, konnte ich ja nicht wissen. Wieso dürft ihr das denn nicht?? Dann brauch ich hier auch nichts schreiben, wenn eh keiner konkret darauf antworten kann oder darf, wie auch immer.



Das ist halt die Crux. Zu Adolfs Zeiten (1936) wurde das Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Kraft gesetzt, welches heute noch Gültigkeit hat.

Ein "Spezialgebiet" "spezieller" Anwälte ist die kostenpflichtige Abmahnung von Foren, welche Betroffenen (ob beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt) Hilfestellung leisten. Dies dürfen z.Zt. nur Rechtsanwälte und Verbraucherzentralen.

Es ist zwar etwas "in der Mache", dass künftig auch "rechtskundigen Personen" (?) einfache Rechtsberatungen (?) durchführen dürfen, doch wie diese Gesetzesänderung letztendlich aussehen wird, ist z.Zt. noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## BenTigger (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke Johnny, aber wenn er/sie nur ein wenig gelesen hätte, wäre es ihm/ihr auch klar geworden, weil das hier in fast jedem dritten Posting steht


----------



## ghostrider 88 (24 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Noch mal zu meiner addresse und meinem namen:

Ich hab als namen : hsdreud oder so eingegeben
           als straße: str str 42-8
           ortschaft : auch son scheiß


wie wollen die mir da post schicken?


----------



## schneckchen74 (25 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



James_T_Kirk schrieb:


> ja also bei mir steht das
> 
> Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
> DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH
> ...




Also bei meinem Brief könnte man die Unterschrift als "[...]" entziffern.

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte dringend die NUBs lesen und beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## traenen in den augen (25 November 2006)

*AW: *geschockt**

Hallo,

poste heute das erste Mal,

falls ihr Rechtschreibfehler findet, ich habe immer noch Tränen in den Augen vor Lachen vom Lesen des Inkassobriefes:-D 


Ich habe heute den zweiten Brief bekommen (Brief geschrieben am 15.11., Stempel auf dem Briefumschlag 16.11.,ausgeliefert durch einen privaten Postdienst-billige als die Post- heute am 25.11.,d.h.9 Tage Laufzeit) Hm, die Forderung ist um 15 cent GERINGER als im ersten Brief. Die Gläubigerkosten betrügen-p kleines Wortspiel) 3,50 € im zweiten Brief nur noch 3 €. da aber die Zinsen um 35 cent gestiegen sind, ist die Forderung nur um 15 cent geringer.

Wenn ich nun während der Laufzeit des zweiten Briefes die erste Forderung beglichen hätte, könnte ich jetzt selber eine Forderung von 15 cent an die Deutsche Inkassostelle schicken. 

Die wissen scheinbar nicht mal wieviel Geld sie wirklich haben wollen:-D 

Zitat aus dem zweiten Brief
>"Da unsere Auftrageberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, haben wir kein Interesse gegen sie weitere Schritte einzuleiten.....>werden wir unserer Mandantin empfehlen, rechtliche Schritt gegen sie einzuleiten.
Zitat Ende

Das heisst wir wollen uns auf keinen Fall der Möglichkeit einer Nötigung aussetzen......wir kommen nicht mehr weiter, kümmer dich wieder selber darum.

Und dann noch die Aufstellung der Kosten die bei einem Gerichtsverfahren auf einen zukommen können ui ui ui.




schneckchen74 schrieb:


> oh mein gott ich bin ja richtig schockiert. bin durch zufall auf dieses forum gestossen, als ich etwas über die xentria rausfinden wollte. ich bin auch auf die reingefallen und hab eine rechnung über 59,00 Euro bekommen. Um keinen Ärger zu bekommen zahle ich den Betrag in Raten á 10,00 Euro. Es kam keine Beschwerde. Er hat die Raten anerkannt. Ich hab also schon 30,00 Euro abbezahlt und nun bekomm ich gestern Post von einem Inkassobüro über die volle Summe von 59,00 Euro plus natürlich 29,00 Euro Inkassokosten. Weiss nun echt nicht was ich machen soll :-(




Im zweiten Brief habe ich auch die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung dabei gehabt.
Das Ding ist echt gfährlich:

Zitat:
§1 xxx erkennt an, der Xentria AG einen Betrag von 91,38 € nebst Kosten und Zinsen zu schulden  xxx verzichtet hiermit auf Einwendungen jeder Art zu Grund und Höhe der Einwendungen.
Zitat Ende

Ich dachte in den 91,38 € sind die Zinsen und Kosten schon drin??!!
Wieviel wollen sie denn nun wirklich??!!
Wer das unterschreibt...die anderen § sind eigentlich nur Beiwerk... akzeptiert die Forderung und  verzichtet gleichzeitig auf Gegenmassnahmen.
Das ist wohl das Ziel des "Zettels".
Und wenn man dann noch seine Bankverbindung einträgt...

Tja schneckchen ich glaube damit haben sie dich



Na schaun wir mal wie es weiter gehen


mit traenen in den augen


----------



## schneckchen74 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ihr glaubt ja nicht was nun passiert ist. Ich hatte letzte woche mit diesem inkassoverein telefoniert und mit denen abgestimmt, dass ich die letzten offenen 29,90 euro (das andere hatte ich ja schon in raten bezahlt) überweise und dann endlich meine ruhe haben will. der inkassoverein meinte, dann würden mir keine inkassogebühren entstehen und sie würden die akte schliessen. und nun haltet euch fest, das konto von der xentria, wo ich bisher immer gezahlt hab, ist erloschen! das geld kam zurück. 

Ich glaub das alles nicht... :wall:


----------



## Insider (30 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> ...das konto von der xentria, wo ich bisher immer gezahlt hab, ist erloschen!


Sowas passiert z. B., wenn sich Leute bei der kontoführenden Bank beschweren und die Bank ihrer Verpflichtung nachkommt und eine Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige erstattet. Die Kontoschließung ist eine Folge davon.

_[ir]_ Aber keine Angst schneckchen, es gibt bestimmt bald ein neues Konto und unter einer erweiterten Kostennote (weil der beabsichtigte Zahlungseingang von dir nicht zu verzeichnen war) wird man auf die Forderung womöglich wieder zurück kommen. _[/ir]_


----------



## schneckchen74 (30 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

nu hab ich gerad bei diesem tollen inkassobüro angerufen und bekam die antwort: 

"Was? Konto erloschen? Na da kann ich ihnen auch nicht weiterhelfen, da müssten sie mal bei der xentria anrufen. wir haben keine neue Bankverbindung. ausserdem hätten sie ja von unserer seite eigentlich gar keine post bekommen sollen, denn sie haben ja schon teilzahlungen geleistet".

ist das nicht zum verrückt werden :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## schneckchen74 (30 November 2006)

*AW: *geschockt**



> Im zweiten Brief habe ich auch die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung dabei gehabt.
> Das Ding ist echt gfährlich:
> 
> Zitat:
> ...




nee nee ich hab so ne ratenvereinbarung nicht unterschrieben, das hab ich von mir aus gemacht und der xentria nur 10,00 monatlich unterschrieben und der[ edit] am telefon sagte mir auch das das ok wäre. ich würde auch nie was unterschrieben. 

schneckchen74


----------



## Bobblz (30 November 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo!

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen eine Rechnung für so eine [ edit]  Lebensprognose erhalten. Aber ich habe mich nicht da angemeldet! Das sieht man z.B. auch daran, dass zwar Name und eMail-Adresse stimmen, PLz, Straße und Wohnort aber absolut nicht stimmen!

Außerdem bin ich 17.

Dasshalb hab ich der lieben [ edit] firma eine Mail geschrieben, dass meine Daten falsch sind, dass ich 17 bin und der Vertrag deshalb bestenfalls als [ edit] dient und dass ich mich da nicht angemeldet hab und nun gerne wissen will, woher die Firma meine vertraulichen Daten haben will.
Das solten die mir beantworten.



Ist nun wie gesagt über 2 Tage her nach meiner Mail.. keine Antwort. 
Wie lange brauchen die denn dafür, oder haben die es schon aufgegebeen?


----------



## coluche (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: *geschockt**



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> oh mein gott ich bin ja richtig schockiert. bin durch zufall auf dieses forum gestossen, als ich etwas über die xentria rausfinden wollte. ich bin auch auf die [ edit]  und hab eine rechnung über 59,00 Euro bekommen. Um keinen Ärger zu bekommen zahle ich den Betrag in Raten á 10,00 Euro. Es kam keine Beschwerde. Er hat die Raten anerkannt. Ich hab also schon 30,00 Euro abbezahlt und nun bekomm ich gestern Post von einem Inkassobüro über die volle Summe von 59,00 Euro plus natürlich 29,00 Euro Inkassokosten. Weiss nun echt nicht was ich machen soll :-(



:wall: jetzt weiss ich, warum es solche Vereine gibt und wahrscheinlich noch lange geben wird, wenn nicht die Gesetze dagegen verschärft werden. 
Ich glaub´s nicht... :unzufrieden:


----------



## coluche (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Bobblz schrieb:


> Ist nun wie gesagt über 2 Tage her nach meiner Mail.. keine Antwort.
> Wie lange brauchen die denn dafür, oder haben die es schon aufgegebeen?



[.....]
Die Leute, die nicht reagiert haben, haben nur Mahnungen bekommen, 1-2 heftige Briefe von Inkassobüros und dann nichts mehr. 
Du kannst ruhig schlafen.


----------



## Bobblz (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ok.. dann ist ja gut.

Und wenn ich im Beitrag von schneckchen74 lese, dass das Konto wohl nicht mehr existiert, dann hab ich sowieso so meinen Zweifel, ob diese Firma vor Gericht überhaupt ernst genomen wird.


----------



## coluche (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ernstgenommen... werden die schon vor Gericht.
...A ls Angeklagte :-D 

@Modis, 
ihr seid schon wirklich Vorsichtig mit dem Edititieren der Beiträge. Ich sehe ja ein, daß man Schimpfwörter löscht. Ich bin schon etwas Vorsichtig hinsichtlich Rechtsberatung und Rufmord oder so. Bin allerdings kein Jurist oder einer, der sich auskennt. Was sollen die mir schon anhaben?
Also man kann es auchzu genau nehmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



coluche schrieb:


> Was sollen die mir schon anhaben?
> Also man kann es auchzu genau nehmen.


um dich geht es dabei  nicht, die Betreiber müssen den Kopf hinhalten. 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht? Du sitzt in deinem  anonymen Kämmerlein und 
kannst auf  Teufel komm heraus posten und  scherst dich einen feuchten Kehricht darum, 
was andere  betrifft. Die Forumsbetreiber stehen  mit vollem Namen und Adresse 
im Impressum. Bitte demnächst erst mal nachdenken, bevor man  kritisiert.


----------



## coluche (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

verstehe.


----------



## cyreckid (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi,
auch ich bin auf diesen lebensprognosetest [..........]. hab nach der rechnung direkt dieses board bei goggle gefunden und mich anhand eurer beiträge gut informiert was mein weiteres vorhaben in der sache betrifft. nur hab ich mich auch in der nicht virtuellen welt mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt. meine schwester arbeitet in einer großen kanzlei und als ich ihr dieses problemchen geschildert habe, sagte sie, dass ich zahlen muß, da ich einen vertrag abgeschlossen hab als ich mich dort angemeldet habe. man musste ja auch ein häkchen bei " AGB gelesen und akzeptiert" machen. in diesen agb s steht dass man für die leistungen ein entgeld von 59 euro innerhalb 7 tage zahlen muß. somit ein gültiger vertrag den man abgeschlossen hat.
was mich aber trotzdem stutzig macht ist, dass ich laut anderer quellen erfahren hab, dass diese besagte firma [...............], weil preise vor vertragsabschlüssen gut lesbar aufgeführt werden müssen. ich habe bisher noch nicht überwiesen und wende mich in der nächsten zeit an eine verbraucherschutzzentrale.
habe auch gelesen, dass nach etlichen mahnungen und abgeblichen bescheiden von inkassobüros zu guter letzt gerichtlich gedroht werden soll. aber bisher scheint mir nichts von einem gerichtlichen mahnbescheid vor die augen gekommen zu sein. ist nach der drohung mit gericht wirklich schluß? ich weis ich darf sowas nicht fragen. ich werde meine icq nummer jetzt hier hier veröffentlichen damit sich der eine oder andere an mich persönlich wenden kann.    [.........]

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken und persönliche Daten zum Schutz des Users editiert. Bitte Funktion "Private Nachrichten" nutzen. MOD/BR_


----------



## stebeesch (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich habe ein zusätzliches Problem. Bin auf die XENTRIA [ edit] , habe bisher 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen vom Inkasso erfolgreich ignoriert. Hatte in einem anderen Disukssionsforum einen "Musterbrief" an die Sparkasse als Kontenbetreiberin gesehen und verschickt in der Meinung, das wäre so ok. und ich ja auch nicht die einzige!
Jetzt bekomme ich einen Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei mit der Aufforderung, eine Unterlassungs- und Verzichtserklärung zu unterschreiben und eine Forderung von über 10.000 € weil mein Schreiben Grundlage für die Kontenkündigung der KSK für die XENTRIA war. WAS MACH ICH JETZT? Durfte die Sparkasse meinen Brief überhaupt weitergeben? Hat sonst noch jemanso einen Brief verschickt und diese Antwort bekommen? Ich komme an den Urheber des Briefes leider nicht mehr heran, weil das Forum sich aufgrund der Fülle der Beiträge geschlossen hat. Bitte um Austausch!


----------



## Teleton (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo stebeesch,

Du solltest schnellstens einen Anwalt aufsuchen, hier wird Dir bei Deinem "neuen" Problem leider niemand weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



stebeesch schrieb:


> Hatte in einem anderen Disukssionsforum einen "Musterbrief" an die Sparkasse als Kontenbetreiberin gesehen und verschickt in der Meinung, das wäre so ok. und ich ja auch nicht die einzige!
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich einen Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei mit der Aufforderung, eine Unterlassungs- und Verzichtserklärung zu unterschreiben .... weil mein Schreiben Grundlage für die Kontenkündigung der KSK für die XENTRIA war.


Dann lag der Insider mit seiner zielsicheren Vermutung > HIER < ja gar nicht so daneben.


----------



## stebeesch (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Das Bringt Mich Aber Nicht Weiter!!!!!!!


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



stebeesch schrieb:


> Das Bringt Mich Aber Nicht Weiter!!!!!!!



Doch, wenn du den Anwalt deines Vertrauens besuchst, bringt dich das weiter.
Mit Abmahnungen würde ich nicht zu sorglos umgehen und mich mit Forenhinweisen begnügen. Abmahnungen können bei falscher Tätigkeit oder einem falschen Wort sehr teuer werden.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



stebeesch schrieb:


> Das Bringt Mich Aber Nicht Weiter!!!!!!!



Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Rat befolgen und *umgehend einen Anwalt einschalten.* Solltest du rechtsschutzversichert (ohne Eigenbeteiligung) sein, werden die Kosten in der Regel übernommen.

Mir ist sogar ein Fall bekannt, dass eines der betreffenden "Unternehmen" (nicht Xentria) aufgrund eines Postings und den darin getätigten Ausführungen auf den Poster schließen konnte und diesem eine teure Abmahnung verpaßte.


----------



## Zeonar (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, ich habe echt die Hosen voll. Ich habe da auch eine Menge Fehler gebaut.

1. Ich habe diesen Lebensprognosetest gemacht und wenige Tage später kam eben die Rechnung, die ich aber geleugnet habe. Daher eben die Drohung mit Polizei und IP.

2. Ich bin nicht volljährig, habe dennoch den Haken unten angeklickt, weil ich das überlesen habe...

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich tun soll und meine Eltern würden mich umbringen...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Zeonar schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich tun soll und meine Eltern würden mich umbringen...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

wenn sie das täten, wäre das mindestens Totschlag
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totschlag


> Dem Täter droht eine Freiheitsstrafe von nicht unter 5 Jahren, in besonders
> schweren Fällen sogar eine lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe.


würde ich denen vorhalten...


----------



## Zeonar (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Gut das es noch Humor gibt hehe. Das meine Ich aber im übertragenen Sinne...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Zeonar schrieb:


> Daher eben die Drohung mit Polizei und IP..


Passend zum Thema Drohkulisse 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82285


> Ein Webspace-Provider muss nach geltendem Recht nur gegenüber Ermittlungs- und Strafverfolgungsbehörden sowie Gerichten Auskunft über Daten seiner Kunden geben. *Eine Auskunftsverpflichtung oder auch nur ein Auskunftsrecht gegenüber zivilrechtlichen Anspruchstellern besteht normalerweise nicht.*


----------



## Zeonar (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Achso noch eine Frage, wenn ein minderjähriger einen Vertrag abschließt, ist der dann überhaupt Rechtsgültig? Oder gibts für Internetverträge noch mal spezielle Normen?


----------



## Wembley (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Zeonar schrieb:
			
		

> Achso noch eine Frage, wenn ein minderjähriger einen Vertrag abschließt, ist der dann überhaupt Rechtsgültig? Oder gibts für Internetverträge noch mal spezielle Normen?



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430



> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Wobei ohnehin der ganze Thread äußerst lesenswert ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Zeonar (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Oh mist, ich bin schon 17 Jahre alt. Mal schauen was die zu meinem Widerruf meinen. Wenn sich da trotzdem nichts tut, muss ich wohl oder übel zahlen, da der Preis sogar in der AGB stand. Nun ja, aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich, obwohl das ein ziemlich teurer Fehler ist. 59€ für so eine komische Lebensprognose.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Aehm du bist schon 17??  Nee, du bist NOCH 17. Erst mit 18 ist man volljährig! Solange du noch keine 18 bist, haben deine Eltern das sagen und nicht du, auch wenn du es gerne möchtest


----------



## Wembley (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Zeonar schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mist, ich bin schon 17 Jahre alt.


Was meinst du damit? Vielleicht eine Fehlinterpretation:


> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig.


Das bedeutet: Die Grenze ist der 18. Geburtstag. Nicht mehr oder weniger.


			
				Zeonar schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen was die zu meinem Widerruf meinen.


Was immer du auch vorhast: Wie ich schon sagte, dieser Thread ist eine hervorragende Informationsquelle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


			
				Zeonar schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich da trotzdem nichts tut


Ob die in deinem Sinne antworten, kann dir natürlich keiner versprechen. Daher ist es wichtig, die Grundlagen solcher Verträge zu kennen. Denn es steht natürlich kein Anbieter über dem Gesetz. Zwingend an das Geld des Kunden kommt ein Anbieter sowieso nur mit einem Gericht. (gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, bei Nichtwiderspruch - Vollstreckungsbescheid, bei Widerspruch - Gerichtsverfahren usw. )  Wobei uns kein Fall bekannt ist, wo es einmal soweit gekommen wäre. 
Ja und diesen Thread genau lesen, kann auch nicht schaden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## schneckchen74 (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

mich würde ja mal interessieren, was die "neuen []" der xentria für ne bankverbindung bekommen, denn ich hatte euch ja geschrieben das das konto erloschen ist. 

mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass die xentria immer weiter ihr [] treibt mit dem Lebensprognose-Test. auf ganz vielen seiten wo man raufgeht ist von denen ein banner oder ähnliches......das ist so ne [] :wall:


*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber 3 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Bobblz (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also ich bin 17.

Reicht es nun wenn mein Dad da anruft und sagt das er kein Vertrag abgeschlossen hat?


----------



## Fenara (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Die Xentria will jetzt, daß WIR geld verdienen... Eine frechheit, wie die sich da selbst zu ihrer masche gratulieren

effili.de

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Bobblz schrieb:


> Reicht es nun wenn mein Dad da anruft und sagt dass er keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat?



_Individuelle Rechtsberatung gelöscht/admin_

Koch' dir eine Kanne Kaffee und lehne dich gemütlich zurück.

Wuschel


----------



## truelife (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich kann mich Wuschel nur anschließen und zitiere gerne Mareike26:

_Aber nicht hier und nicht in dieser Art/admin_


----------



## energy (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo, bin auch ein dummer ;( könnte mir jemand screanshots schicken von www.lebensprognose.xxx??? wäre nett


----------



## jupp11 (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



energy schrieb:


> ( könnte mir jemand screanshots schicken von www.lebensprognose.xxx??? wäre nett


wofür brauchst du die? willst du die verklagen?  ansonsten wüßte ich nicht
wofür das gut sein soll....


----------



## truelife (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Screenshots der Startseite?

Um den Preis im Kleingedruckten nachweisen zu können? Dazu müsste jemand den Screenshot von Tag deines Logins dort und der genauen Uhrzeit haben. Und das bezweifele ich.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Im Zivilrecht ist immer entscheidend, wer von wem was will, also  im Zugzwang ist.
 Wer  Geld haben will, muß beweisen dass und wofür, nicht umgekehrt. "Beweise"  
sind  bis  zum heutigen Tage keinem  Gericht vorgelegt worden. 

EOT


----------



## energy (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

also müssen die mir nachweisen, dass ich das gelesen habe oder wie???

is doch egal von wann...


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



energy schrieb:


> also müssen die mir nachweisen, dass ich das gelesen habe oder wie?


Das ist nicht der richtige Einwand. Man müsste dir nachweisen, wie was zu lesen war, als du dich angemeldet hast und ob die Angaben hinreichend für einen Vertragsschluss nach dem deutschen BGB waren. Dabei spielt deine Bildschirmeinstellung eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle - man kümmert sich um SEO, vernachlässigt aber womöglich die optimale Darstellung auf allen Bildschirmgrößen und in allen möglichen Darstellungsprogrammen, einschließich der anwendbaren Symbolleisten beim Kunden.

Es mag ja sein, dass sich die hier oft erwähnten Anbieter mit der Vertragsgestaltung sicher fühlen - meiner Meinung nach ist dem aber nicht so. Für meine Begriffe stellt sich das Vertragsangebot mangelhaft dar und Zweifel sind durchaus angebracht. Es geht los mit der Bewerbung über Spam oder diverse Affiliate-Fallen und reicht bis zur nicht hinreichend deutlichen Preisangabe, weitab vom Dateneingabefeld. In vielen Fällen verkriechen sich die Anbieter dann noch hinter ausländischen Adressen, was ihre Seriösität nicht unbedingt unterstreicht. Nein, nein - solange das Katz- und Mausspiel in den unterschiedlichen Varianten anhält, werde ich mich von dem Geschäftsmodell sicher nicht überzeugen lassen. Letztendlich kommen noch diverse Manipulationsmöglichkeiten dazu, die der Loyalität des Biz abschließend allen Respekt des interessierten Betrachters untersagt.


----------



## energy (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

naja, im moment ist ruhe.
nachdem ich eine wiederspruch, auflösungsmail geschrieben habe..
darauf nochmal was zurück kam und ich denen dann geschrieben habe,
dass mir die verbraucherzentrale geraten hat diese [.........] und subtiele geschichte nciht zu bezahlen 

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## ghostrider 88 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hab eben ne neue email bekommen:

_Sehr geehrter Herr (......)

Sie haben unseren Service lebensprognose.com bestellt, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag jedoch noch immer nicht beglichen. Während der Anmeldung haben Sie uns explizit bestätigt, dass Ihnen unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bekannt sind. Über die Vertragsbedingungen und die anfallenden Kosten waren Sie entsprechend informiert.

Trotz der Rechnung vom 30.10.2006 und der 1. Mahnung vom 23.11.2006 haben Sie noch nicht reagiert.

Da Sie mit Ihrer Bestellung / Registrierung vom 25.10.2006 19:05:32 mit der IP (....) einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, sind wir berechtigt die Forderung unter Umständen gerichtlich geltend zu machen.


Laut unseren Unterlagen wurden bei Ihrer Registrierung falsche Daten angegeben. Folgende Angaben liegen uns vor:

(.....)
(....)
(.....)
(.....)

Bitte teilen Sie uns die korrekten Daten umgehend mit.


Wir erwarten innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage eine Reaktion Ihrerseits, ansonsten müssen wir von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten.

Folgende gespeicherte Daten können wir den Ermittlungsbehörden vorlegen:

- Registriert am 25.10.2006 19:05:32 mit der IP (........)

- Anmeldung verifizert am 25.10.2006 19:08:58 mit der IP (......)Verbindung mit der Email-Adresse: (.......)
- Handy-Verifizierung: Eingetragene Handy-Nummer (.......)bestätigt am 25.10.2006 19:13:03

- Anzahl Login auf lebensprognose.com: 1, letzter Login am 25.10.2006 19:08:58 mit der IP (........)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da wir keinerlei Interesse haben, gegen Sie weitere Schritte einzuleiten, geben wir Ihnen nun letztmalig die Chance, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage auf folgendes Konto einzuzahlen:

Betrag:             59,00 Euro  - Rechnung vom 30.10.2006
Mahngebühr:         3,50 Euro   - Gebühren 2. Mahnung
Bereits bezahlt:    0,00 Euro

Zahlungsempfänger:  Internet Service AG
[.......]

offener Betrag:     62,50 Euro_




Was soll ich jetzt machen? Die haben ja angeblich meine ip addresse und geb ndie dann nem anwalt. Und was is mit handynummer. Die hab ich ja dort angegebn und das ist auch meine richtige! Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Meine Daten hab ich rausgeschnitten damit keine gesetze verletzt werden! helft mir !

_Weitere Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> Die haben ja angeblich meine ip addresse und geb ndie dann nem anwalt. Und was is mit handynummer. Die hab ich ja dort angegebn und das ist auch meine richtige!


Konkrete Ratschläge darf dir keiner  geben. Was die IP betrifft,  können die sich an die Backe nageln. Kein Provider darf die Zuordnung ohne richterliche Genehmigung rausrücken und Gerichte scheuen die wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.   Entsprechendes gilt auch für die Handynummer. Was wollen sie denn 
damit? Der Mobilfunkprovider treibt keine  externen Forderungen ein. Die übliche Drohkulisse.
Selber vor Gericht gezogen ist noch keiner,  so what?


----------



## ghostrider 88 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Heißt die ip die dir mir angegeben haben is irgend ne x beliebige? ich geh nämlich mit nem router ins netz. Dann wart ich mal ab. war jetzt die 2. mahnung, bei den meisten kam ja nach den zweien keine mehr oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> Heißt die ip die dir mir angegeben haben is irgend ne x beliebige? ich geh nämlich mit nem router ins netz.


auch ein Router wechselt mindestens einmal in 24 Stunden bei den üblichen 
Providern die IP  (außer Kabel oder eigene feste IP ) aber selbst wenn nicht ist das wurscht s.o.


----------



## ghostrider 88 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ok dann wart ich jetzt erst mal ab. Mal sehen ob noch mal was kommt.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> ok dann wart ich jetzt erst mal ab. Mal sehen ob noch mal was kommt.


Da kommen mit Sicherheit noch weitere Mails. Regungsloses Abwarten, wie du es nun vor hast, hat sich bisweilen immer bewährt. Abwarten bedeutet im Übrigen, warten, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (hier klicken) eintrudelt - erst der ist als das wirklich ernsthaftes Instrument der Beitreibungskette zu bewerten und deshalb sollte man auf den und dessen Beantwortung auch Acht geben - wenn er denn überhaupt kommt, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist.



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> > _Da Sie mit Ihrer Bestellung / Registrierung vom ............. mit der IP (....) einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, sind wir berechtigt die Forderung *unter Umständen* gerichtlich geltend zu machen._


Woher wollen die wissen, dass du (ähm sie) einen Vertrag eingegen bist/sind? Dass die  ernsthafte Verfolgung nur grob irgendwo im Hinterstübchen geistert, sagt die fett markierte Stelle hinreichend aus.



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> > _ Wir erwarten innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage eine Reaktion Ihrerseits, ansonsten müssen wir von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten_
> 
> 
> _._


Auch davon war bislang nichts zu vernehmen. Zumindest müsste die IS als vermeintlich Geschädigte in der Schweiz anzeigen oder einen deutschen Anwalt mit einem Mandat dafür versehen. Und, haben die das jemals schon gemacht (im letzten halben Jahr)?



			
				ghostrider schrieb:
			
		

> > _Da wir keinerlei Interesse haben, gegen Sie weitere Schritte einzuleiten..._


Genau das wäre entweder der zuvor genannte gerichtlich Mahnbescheid oder eben eine Strafanzeige - auf beides wartet man anscheinend bis zum Nimmerleinstag. Alles was folgt, sind Mhnschreiben und die Einschaltung eines mahnenden Inkassounternehmen (also nicht weiter von Bedeutung).


----------



## ghostrider 88 (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Nur kann ich keine schreiben von nem inkassobüro bekommen ,da sie ja meine richtige anschrift nicht haben!


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also, wenn einer nicht *meine* Adresse besitzt, kann er  *mir* auch keine Rechnungen, Mahnungen usw. zukommen lassen. Denn wenn ich ein Geschäft abschliessen will, gebe ich demjenigen ja *meine* Adresse bekannt. Worüber soll ich mich denn da aufregen? Und E-Mail?? ich bekomme soviel Spam, das geht alles ungelesen in den Orkus, wenn ich den Absender nicht kenne.


----------



## Probenkiller (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ... Selber vor Gericht gezogen ist noch keiner,  so what?


Ich hatte schon einmal berichtet das unsere Anwaltsbüro einen Mandanten hat für den wir, gegen ein Inkassobüro (das für X.... AG Geld eintreiben wollte), eine Unterlassungsverfügung erwirkt haben.
Nach Einspruch und dem üblichen Prozedere hat das Inkassobüro die Anwaltsgebühren und Gerichts- Prozesskosten getragen.
Unterm Strich scheiterte das Einspruchsverfahren schon daran das dass Inkassounternehmen keine Vollmacht von X.... AG vorweisen konnte die auf den Mandanten bezogen und nicht allgemein gefasst war. Weiteres Zitat aus der Verfügungsbegründung: „Die Beweispflicht ob ein Vertrag mangels zweier übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen zustande gekommen ist, wurde auch nicht ausreichend ausgeübt“...


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Gut, einmal (soweit bekannt)  hat man einen Probeschuß mit Platzpatronen gewagt, so what

das fällt unter  Grundrauschen

PS:


haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"



daher die Bezeichnung Probeschuß, die Stunde der Wahrheit kommt nach dem Widerspruch.
Dann müßte nämlich der Anspruch vor Gericht bewiesen werden, worauf wir alle gespannt warten...


----------



## traenen in den augen (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

zur Speicherung der IP -Adressen, hier noch ein interressanter Link

h**p://www.daten-speicherung.de/wiki/index.php?title=Musterklage&oldid=1499#Einf.C3.BChrung


Gruß

mit Traenen in den Augen


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

noch vor kurzem bei Heise 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/80614&words=Holger Voss
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/80677&words=Holger Voss
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/81335&words=Holger Voss

Für die hier vorliegende Situation ist die Speicherung, ob erfolgt, ohnehin nicht von Belang.
Ausschließlich bei strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen  dürfen/müssen Provider Daten zu IPs liefern. 
Da es hier um Zivilrecht geht, sind die Drohgebärden mit der IP schlicht Unfug.


----------



## kinnay (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Mein Sohn ist leider auch auf diese Firma [.......]. Nach der 2mahnung per E-Mail hab ich der Firma geantwortet, dass mein Sohn mit 13 nur beschränkt vertragsfähig ist, die firma hat zurückgeschrieben, dass ich den Betrag dennoch überweisen soll.
Ich denke nicht daran zu bezahlen, weil ich doch im Recht bin oder?

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



kinnay schrieb:


> ...dass ich den Betrag dennoch überweisen soll.


Wieso du? Ich denke dein nicht geschäftsfähiger Sohn ist vermeintlicher Vertragspartner. :scherzkeks:


----------



## kinnay (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich dachte man kriegt hier geistreiche antworten


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Aber klar doch, wollte dich nur in deinen Gedankengängen etwas unterstützen. Einzelfallberatung gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Wembley (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@kinnay
Siehe hier die rechtliche Lage:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> *Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
> ........
> *Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab.* Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. *Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.*


Bleibt nur zu sagen, dass sich auch diese Anbieter ans Gesetz halten müssen. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Bobblz (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Was passiert denn nun eigentlich wenn jemand falsche Daten angibt und die e-Mail Adresse nicht mehr existiert.

Sowas wie SMS-Bestätigung oder sowas wurde nie gemacht.

MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Bobblz schrieb:


> Sowas wie SMS-Bestätigung oder sowas wurde nie gemacht.


hast du denen deine Mobilfunknummer gegeben?


----------



## guenter_vormoor (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Habe nach einem Monat Rechnung per Post bekommen. Widerruf mit Einsschreiben und Rückschein hingeschickt.Das reicht doch,oder?:smile:


----------



## Bobblz (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> hast du denen deine Mobilfunknummer gegeben?



NEIN! Um Gottes Willen..

Ich habe denen nicht meine Handynummer gegeben...


----------



## Bobblz (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Bobblz schrieb:


> NEIN! Um Gottes Willen..
> 
> Ich habe denen nicht meine Handynummer gegeben...


Nachtrag:

Außerdem habe ich mich nie eingelogt, auch den Aktivierungslink habe ich nicht angeklickt!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Würde sagen, Empfänger unbekannt verzogen  

PS: oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die sich zur Polizei oder STA wagen


----------



## Bobblz (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Bobblz schrieb:


> NEIN! Um Gottes Willen..
> 
> Ich habe denen nicht meine Handynummer gegeben...





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Würde sagen, Empfänger unbekannt verzogen
> 
> PS: oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die sich zur Polizei oder STA wagen



Na das weis ich ja eben nicht.. 
Zu den genannten Umständen kommt ja noch hinzu, dass ich erst 17 bin.

Also ich denke auchdas sich da nix tut, weil 59€ Streitwert bei den Vorraussetzungen ist sehr gewagt..


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Bobblz schrieb:


> Na das weis ich ja eben nicht..


es gibt vieles, was  du mit 17 noch nicht weißt  
http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/m/mit17hatmannochtraume.shtml
feier in Ruhe Weihnachten und Sylvester  und laß dich nicht verrückt machen


----------



## Insider (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> PS: oder glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die sich zur Polizei oder STA wagen


Daran glaubt dzt. wohl niemand, der mit dem BIZ zu tun hat. Stellt sich eh die Frage, ob man zu einer Kantonspolizei in der Schweiz geht oder z. B. einem hessischen Trachtenverein. Aber, den vielen, streitführenden Rechnungsempfängern wird mal wieder per E-Mail dringenst empfohlen eine Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn derjenige nicht der Meinung sein sollte, den Dienst bestellt zu haben. Angeblich würden die Schweizer dann den Behörden alle erforderlichen Daten zur Verfügung stellen.

Aber woher sind denn die Daten? Sind die wirklich vom vermeintlichen Nutzer des Projektes? Wie wurden die Daten gespeichert, von wem und wie, ist Missbrauch möglich?
Hat das Schweizer Unternehmen eigentlich schon mal was von bilateralen Rechtshilfeersuchen gehört? Weiß das schweizer Unternehmen eigentlich, das eine einfache, länderübergreifende Polizeianfrage womöglich gar nicht gerichtsverwertbar ist, da nicht der Form entsprechend?

Folgende Lektüre kann den bislang unbekehrbaren Geschäftsleuten mit den mMn [.......] Angeboten empfohlen werden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976

_Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Trotz Feiertage immer wieder interessant:
http://www.ombudsmann.at/pdf/31.pdf?title=Xentria_Anwalt


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> _Link zu Ombutsmann.at_


Hoffentlich hat der Beamte bei der Polizei Salzburg eine Behördenleitung, die stützend hinter ihm steht. Dem östereichischen Internet Ombutsmann sei dabei auch Glück auf seinem Weg gewünscht, da mEn die ungekürzte Veröffentlichung des Schreibens auch Verstöße gegen geltendes Recht des Absenders mit sich bringen könnte.

Aber das hier:





> Es gibt keine überdurchschnittlich hohen Beschwerderaten bei der Fa. IS Internet Service AG


...kann ja gut möglich sein, wenn nicht wenige Beschwerdeführer es vorziehen sollten, die Firma samt ihren Rechnungen und dem Mahnlauf zu ignorieren.

Allerdings frage ich mich, was die österreichischen Behörden gegen ein in der Schweiz ansässiges Unternehmen ausrichten wollen.

___________________________
_Eine Geschäftsschädigung oder eine vorsätzlich sittenwidrige Schädigung bei beteiligten Firmen ist von mir nicht beabsichtigt, auch wird niemand durch meine Postings durch Nichtzahlung zum Vertragsbruch verleitet - das kann jeder machen wie er will!_


----------



## schneckchen74 (12 Januar 2007)

*neues aus dem Hause Xentria AG*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte euch ja mal geschrieben, dass ich Ratenzahlungen an die Xentria geleistet hatte, um keinen Ärger zu bekommen. Trotzdem bekam ich ja Post vom Inkassobüro. Daraufhin wollte ich den Restbetrag von 30 Euro überwiesen, welche zurückgebucht wurden mit dem Vermerk "konto erloschen". Auch das Inkassobüro konnte mir kein neues Konto nennen. Nachdem ich Montag wieder Post vom Inkasso bekam und alle Kontoauszüge eingereicht hab, bekam ich heute eine Mail, dass meine Akte geschlossen wurde und immer noch kein neues Konto bekannt ist. Nun das neueste:
Ich bekam komischerweise gleichzeitig eine Email mit einer neuen Bankverbindung für eine DGS AG an die ich sofort zahlen soll. Neuer Name, neue Adresse, nur die Tel-Nr. war identisch mit der Xentria. Ich schrieb also zurück, dass ich die Firma DGS AG nicht kenne und nur an die Xentria überweise würde. Als Antwort kam: Wir haben uns unbenannt in DGS AG, also zahlen sie sofort an uns.  

Kann man einfach so eine AG umbenennen ohne Nachweis? Nachdem ich gemailt hab, dass ich einen Nachweis will und mir die Mail nicht reicht, kam keine Antwort mehr.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: neues aus dem Hause Xentria AG*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> DGS AG


Steht auf dem Schriebs auch, was das heißen soll?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich kenne nur eine DGS GmbH


----------



## guenter_vormoor (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Schreib das mal im Forum Lebensprognose!!!:-p


----------



## schneckchen74 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: neues aus dem Hause Xentria AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Steht auf dem Schriebs auch, was das heißen soll?



nee da steht nur DGS AG


----------



## schneckchen74 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich kenne nur eine DGS GmbH



Komisch ich nicht! Habe bisher immer nur von der Xentria post bekommen und die waren auch Konto-Inhaber. Seit welchem Zeitpunkt kennst du denn die DGS. In der Mail stand, sie hätten sich erst kürzlich umbenannt. Hier stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> Komisch ich nicht! Habe bisher immer nur von der Xentria post bekommen und die waren auch Konto-Inhaber. Seit welchem Zeitpunkt kennst du denn die DGS. In der Mail stand, sie hätten sich erst kürzlich umbenannt. Hier stimmt doch was nicht



Gib mir mal per PN die komplette Anschrift dieser DGS und wenn möglich die Website.
Die kenne ich nämlich auch noch nicht!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> Habe bisher immer nur von der Xentria post bekommen und die waren auch Konto-Inhaber. :


heißen die nicht Internet Service AG ? 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/09/26/xentria-ag-heist-jetzt-internet-service-ag/
zu den Geschäftsmethoden 
http://www.20min.ch/news/luzern/story/20493449
http://ra-melchior.blog.de/2006/08/11/xentria_ag_zockt_ab~1031636

und jede Menge Googletreffer 
http://www.google.de/search?q=xentria&hl=de&lr=&start=10&sa=N


----------



## schneckchen74 (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> heißen die nicht Internet Service AG ?
> http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/09/26/xentria-ag-heist-jetzt-internet-service-ag/
> zu den Geschäftsmethoden
> http://www.20min.ch/news/luzern/story/20493449



ich seh hier nicht mehr durch :wall: :wall: :wall: 
wie gesagt bisher tauchte bei mir immer nur xentria auf, nun ganz neu internet service ag und konto-inhaber dgs ag.
nun hab ich ja von der internet-service ag den handelsregistereintrag zugeschickt bekommen mit dem geschäftsführer, den hab ich gegoogelt und mir wurde schlecht.
ich sag euch leute, das wird mit dem typen nie aufhören....hab gerad gelesen, dass der nicht nur hier in deutschland sein unwesen treibt, sondern auch schon in der schweiz leute [.........] wurden....das ist ein fass ohne boden. 

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## schneckchen74 (13 Januar 2007)

*Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband i.S. Internet Service AG*

guckt mal was ich gerad gefunden:



> Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V. bewertet diese Art der Angabe als zu sehr versteckt, weshalb kein Vertrag zu Stande kommt und der Anwender auch nicht zahlen muss .
> Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband e.V. hat bereits Abmahnungen an diesen und andere Anbieter geschickt, die mit dem selben Trick Gebühren eintreiben. Der Verband betont, dass die Rechnungen gegenstandslos sind. In einem Musterbrief heißt es (vgl. hier): "Zwar habe ich mich auf Ihrer Seite … . angemeldet, jedoch ist kein Vertrag zu den von Ihnen behaupteten Konditionen zustande gekommen. Auf Ihrer Seite wird völlig unscheinbar auf die Kostenfolge hingewiesen, so dass sie ohne weiteres übersehen werden konnte und von mir auch übersehen wurde. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine Gratis-Nutzung gewollt war und keine kostenpflichtige. Aus den genannten Gründen werde ich keinerlei Zahlung leisten. Ich bitte um Bestätigung, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist."
> Musterbrief
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Der Musterbrief
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/download.php?fileid=5

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=410


> Marienberg: Ja, der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband hat etwa 20 Verfahren am Laufen, zum Teil ist schon Klage erhoben worden. Es geht beispielsweise um die Anbieter VitaActive, Xentria - jetzt Internet Service AG -, S.  GbR, Theana Ltd., Genealogie Ltd. und Mobile Premium Credits Ltd.. Wir erhielten zahlreiche Beschwerden und haben nach Prüfung die Wettbewerbswidrigkeit der Internet-Seiten festgestellt.



http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538


> Auch die Betreiber der entsprechenden Seiten wissen sehr genau, dass sie vor Gericht keinerlei Chance hätten. Daher versuchen sie die Betroffenen durch Einschüchterungen zur „freiwilligen“ Zahlung zu bewegen. Dabei schreckt man auch nicht davor zurück, Kindern und Jugendlichen mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu drohen.
> „Von diesen haltlosen Drohungen sollte man sich jedoch nicht einschüchtern lassen“, rät Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin. „Wenn man der Forderung widersprochen hat, kann man die weiteren Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen und Anwaltskanzlei getrost ignorieren“. Erst in dem unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Post vom Gericht kommt, besteht wieder Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## guenter_vormoor (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> ich seh hier nicht mehr durch
> _full quote gelöscht _



Alte Adresse:Internet Service AG Boeschstraße 63 6331 Huenenberg CH
neue Adresse:Blegistraße 1 Rotkreuz:cry:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Da haben wir ja die DGS:

http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/DGS_Payment_AG_CH-035.3.002.526-6_12734073.html

Es bleibt also wieder "in der Familie" bzw. bei der "Ziehmutter"....:lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

uiii, die R* de S* ist ja doch noch da. Wahnsinn, wie Geld den Charakter... bildet...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Immer wieder interessant, vor allem die Aussagen des Dr. Stefano S.


----------



## dieter (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo und Guten Tag,
ich bin auch ein Betroffener der Internet Service AG alias Xentria AG und habe etwas Gravierendes anzuzeigen, was sehr wahrscheinlich etwas Licht in diesen Dschungel einer [......] Geschäftspraktik bringen kann. In Kurzform: Seit dem 9.1.07 erwehre ich mich den Angriffen dieser Firma, obwohl ich garnichts abgeschickt oder angefordert habe, also nur auf deren Seite gestöbert habe. Auch keine Handynummer zur Verifizierung für den Freischaltcode angegeben! Nach vielem Hin und Her ein Schreiben vom *13.1.07:* Ich könnte von meinem Widerrufsrecht keinen Gebrauch mehr machen, da ich den Test abgeschickt und somit die Leistung in Anspruch genommen hätte. Am *16.1.07[/B bekam ich eine höfliche Aufforderung, den Lebensprognose-Test zu starten, obwohl sie mich schon in der Mangel hatten!!! und am 17.1.07  Wenig später, um 1.36 nachts kam dann die Rechnung. Ich gehe davon aus, [.......] Ich würde mich darüber freuen, ein paar Ansichten darüber zu erhalten, meine E-Mail ist freigegeben.

Wort und Spekulationen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR*


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



dieter schrieb:


> In Kurzform: Seit dem 9.1.07 erwehre ich mich den Angriffen dieser Firma, obwohl ich garnichts abgeschickt oder angefordert habe, also nur auf deren Seite gestöbert habe.


Wie findet denn die Kommunikation statt? per Brief oder per Email?
Irgendwas mußt du ja eingegeben haben, sonst kommt man nicht weiter. 
Methoden bereits vor dem  offiziellen  "Absenden" Daten   auszulesen  sind keine  Geheimwissenschaft


----------



## dieter (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wie findet denn die Kommunikation statt? per Brief oder per Email?
> Irgendwas mußt du ja eingegeben haben, sonst kommt man nicht weiter.
> Methoden bereits vor dem  offiziellen  "Absenden" Daten   auszulesen  sind keine  Geheimwissenschaft


Die Kommunikation findet per E-Mail statt. Ich habe mir die Seite angesehen, auch den Fragebogen angeschaut und Kästchen angeklickt. Zum Schluss wollten sie meine Handynummer zur Verifizierung für den Freischaltcode haben. Da bin ich stutzig geworden, habe noch einmal in den AGB`s nachgeschaut und dort den versteckten Preis gefunden. Ich habe also nichts gesendet und auch nicht den Link mit der angeblichen Auswertung geöffnet. Ich habe den gesamten Schriftverkehr ausgedruckt und weiß nur nicht genau, an wen ich mich wenden soll. Ich finde es doch aber sehr merkwürdig, dass ich Tage nach diesem Hick-Hack noch einmal die Aufforderung bekomme, den Test zu starten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, vor allem die Aussagen des Dr. Stefano S.


Da im BIZZ-Beitrag gesagt wurde, dass die Recherchen an die Ermittler weiter gegeben worden sind, darf man davon ausgehen, dass
1. BIZZ verfolgen wird, was die Ermittler damit anfangen
2. Herr St* S* nicht der einzige Name ist, der da von Interesse ist
3. Herr R*A* so wie er ist zwar medienwirksam ist, aber für Ermittler uninteressant

Warum BIZZ wieder nur auf Sz* und A* rumgehackt hat - nun ja, das hat hoffentlich nur mit deren Medienwirksamkeit zu tun und nicht damit, dass man nicht mehr recherchiert hat als diese zwei ... naja... "Bauern" im Schach der "Internet-M*"


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Nach dem Bericht könnte es sich lohnen zusammenzulegen und dem politischen Verwaltungsrat einen Zehner zukommen zu lassen, damit der den Verein behördlich abmeldet.


----------



## cilak (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Nun ist er da: der Probenzauber !*

Hallo,
mir ist es auch passiert mit dem Probenblitz,nach mehr als 14tg. kam dann die Rechnung über 96€.
Es wurde hin und her gemailt,zum schluss wollten Sie das ich meine Handynr.
vertifiziere,denke [...........].
Jedenfalls war am Samstag eine Sendung im TV 20.01.07 die Sendung heißt BIZZ.In dieser Sendung ging es nicht um Probenblitz sondern um Lebenserwartung oder so ähnlich,es war eine Anwältin anwesend die geraten hat auf keinen Fall zu zahlen die Sache wird nun der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben.Aber was das interessante ist: beid Firmen haben den gleichen Geschäftführer nähmlich S. S.,dieser mensch hat rein garnichts mit diesen Machenschaften zu tun ausser das er für eine gewisse Summe seinen namen gegeben hat.Er weiß wie er sagt nichts über diese Sache.Schaun Sie mal ins Impressum vom Probenblitz,da sieht man was die sonst noch so machen.Innerhalb dieser Sendung hat man auch in diesem Callcenter einen Besuch vorgenommen mit dem Ergebniss,daß die Tür zugeschlagen wurde.
Hoffe dies konnte Sie etwas beruhigen,wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.
LG cilak

_Name gekürzt, Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert und Posting in den richtigen Thread verschoben. MOD/BR_


----------



## mtc (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband i.S. Internet Service AG*

Ich denke, dass man sich die ganze Schreiberei mit den [ edit] Machern vom Internet Service und deren " Vollzugs-Hiwis " vom Deutschen Inkassodienst sparen kann. Wenn die Kohle wollen, sollen sie doch klagen.  Vor Gericht hilft bluffen allerdings nicht. Es wird nicht so einfach sein, die Beweislast umzukehren. Da hat der angebliche Schuldner die weit besseren Karten. Also  . . . . . kein Panik auf der Titanic.   :megacool

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction_


----------



## kleinC (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hab von genealogie einen brief bekommen mit der letzten mahnung...muahahahaha

naja, immer wenn man denen ne mail schreibt bekommt man immer die gleich standardmeil zurck und zwr unabgeändert und auf individuelle fragen wird gar nich erst eingegangen. naja schei*-verein. hoffe die stanzen sie bald alle in den boden.


----------



## Ronja (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt die dritte mahnung von diesem verein bekommen und mir wurde auch mit einer anzeige und einem strafrechtlichenverfahren gedroht.

jetzt habe ich auf der seite des verbraucherschutzes berlin einen vordruck gefunden mit dem man widerspruch einlegen kann, geht das denn auch noch bei der dritten mahnung? 
die schreiben vorher hab ich immer in den spam ordner bekommen (wo es hingehört) und so nie gelesen!

ein bisschen komisch ist das ganze schon, wenn man eine SMS mit solchen drohungen bekommt!

habt ihr da noch tipps, soll ich dieses wiederspruchsschreiben erstmal dahin mailen?!?


danke ronja


----------



## coluche (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Ronja,

aus einem Nachbarthread:
 Link zu Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg
Zitat von Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg :


> "Aber selbst wenn man einen Vertragsschluss annimmt, steht den Verbrauchern beim Abschluss von Verträgen über das Internet grundsätzlich das Recht zu, den Vertrag innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu widerrufen. Ganz wichtig: Die 14-Tages-Frist beginnt nicht zu laufen, bevor der Anbieter eine Belehrung in "Textform" erteilt hat. Daran fehlt es meist. Textform bedeutet nämlich, dass der entsprechende Text (z.B. per Brief, Fax oder E-Mail) so in Ihre Sphäre gelangen muss, dass er vom Anbieter nicht mehr verändert werden kann. Insbesondere der bei vielen Anbietern verbreitete Verweis auf eine Webseite reicht also nicht aus, um die Widerrufsfrist in Gang zu setzen. Selbst wenn eine Belehrung per E-Mail verschickt worden sein sollte, entspricht diese selten den Anforderungen des Gesetzes, so dass das Widerrufsrecht auch weiterhin besteht....Demnach steht die Fa. XXX auf dem Standpunkt, durch die Nutzung des Services sei das Widerrufsrecht erloschen. Dies ist aber in allen bisher bekannten Fällen nicht zutreffend. Denn eine Nutzung innerhalb der „Testzeit“ führt nicht zu einem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts. Und bisher hat noch kein uns bekannter Verbraucher die Angebote der Fa. S.  nach dieser Zeit genutzt. Widerrufen Sie die Anmeldung daher in jedem Fall!
> Es empfiehlt sich also regelmäßig, den Vertragsschluss zu bestreiten und "hilfsweise" zu widerrufen. Verweigern Sie in jedem Fall die Zahlung.



So könnte Ihr Brief lauten: (per Einschreiben/Rückschein)

„Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, 

Quelle: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492&page=30

Ob du den Brief schickst, oder nicht, wird nicht viel verändern. Sie werden sowieso weiter Forderungen schicken. Aber dann kennen sie deinen Standpunkt und wissen worauf sie sich einstellen könnnen (daß kein Geld kommen wird)


----------



## Ronja (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

danke für die schnelle antwort!

ja, dass die sich weiter melden hab ich hier aus den foren schon entnehmen können.
also lieber erstmal denen was schicken, dann hat man was in der hand.
ich finds echt übel mit welchen mitteln die einen dazu zwingen wollen das geld zu überweisen.
aber so wie ich das hier erkennen konnte, wird schon einiges in bezug auf diese unternehmen unternommen... hoffentlich passiert da mal was! das "fass ohne boden" haben die ja schon, nur sollten jetzt auch rechtliche schritte eingeleitet werden.
wie sieht das damit aus, haben wir hier als betroffene  irgendiwe das recht die anzuzeigen oder so?!?!


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Ronja schrieb:


> ....erstmal denen was schicken, dann hat man was in der hand.


Wie meinst´n das? Du schickst was weg und hast was in der Hand :gruebel:



Ronja schrieb:


> wie sieht das damit aus, haben wir hier als betroffene  irgendiwe das recht die anzuzeigen oder so?


Dann sezieren wir doch mal hier deinen Fall. Was ist genau vorgefallen? Eine Anzeige zuerstatten ist einfach, kostet nichts und steht jedem frei - nur sollte auch eine Straftat angenommen werden können.


----------



## kleinC (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

also ganz ehrlich lass die einfach links liegen. die schicken dir sonst immerzu das gleiche ohne das was dabei rauskommt. warte einfach ab. irgendwann melden die sich nich mehr.

es läuft vom verbraucherschutzbund übrugens eine unterlassungsklage gegen den verein. also lehn dich entspannt zurück und lach sie aus


----------



## mtc (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt die dritte mahnung von diesem verein bekommen und mir wurde auch mit einer anzeige und einem strafrechtlichenverfahren gedroht.
> 
> jetzt habe ich auf der seite des verbraucherschutzes berlin einen vordruck gefunden mit dem man widerspruch einlegen kann, geht das denn auch noch bei der dritten mahnung?
> ...


Hallo,

[..........]

Du kannst ruhig und gelassen bleiben. Mir ist keine gerichtliche Entscheidung zum Nachteil eines " Kunden " der Internet Service AG bekannt. Dies rührt daher, weil Firmen wie die vorgenannte aus Gründen der Beweislast den Gang vor ein Gericht scheuen. Das sind wenigstens meine Erfahrungen.

Bleib cool - megacool.

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken bez. des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## peter1304 (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

all user
wie ich schon des öfteren gepostet habe, scheuen diese [......]
das gericht wie der teufel das weihwasser. das beste ist, sich auf irgend
welcher mahnungen und drohungen überhaupt  nicht zu melden.
laßt die doch schreiben was sie wollen, wie sagte einst der dicke helmut 
kohl????  MAN MUSS ES AUSSITZEN. alles klar
gruß aus berlin
peter:-D

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## mtc (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



peter1304 schrieb:


> all user
> wie ich schon des öfteren gepostet habe, scheuen diese wegelagerer
> das gericht wie der teufel das weihwasser. das beste ist, sich auf irgend
> welcher mahnungen und drohungen überhaupt  nicht zu melden.
> ...



Richtig erkannt. Originalkommtare vom Ex-Bu-Ka Kohl : also - das weiss ich nett - daran kann ich mich nett erinnern - das hatten wir doch alles schon mal. Hör'n se doch damit auf.

Spass beiseite  . . . .  manche wollen en auf der sicheren Seite sein. Man sollte sich von gewissen Firmen - bei welchen ich  die inhaltliche Nähe zu [.........] annehme - nichts ins " Bockshorn " jagen lassen

Mfg
Wolle (mtc) :cool  oder megacool

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## kaidan (12 Februar 2007)

*Auch ich bin reingefallen*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf die Lebensprognose Seite von denen und jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung von 59 Euro bekommen!! 

Was kann bzw. soll ich jetzt machen??
Hab schon E-Mails zurück geschickt und auch beantwortet bekommen allerdings immer mit der Aufforderung den Betrag zu überweisen??

Wie kann ich am besten vorgehen?


----------



## Wembley (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Auch ich bin reingefallen*



kaidan schrieb:


> Wie kann ich am besten vorgehen?


1) Don't panic
2) Thread lesen (speziell die letzten Seiten) 
3) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
4) Das lesen: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
5) Das lesen: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/08/24/berechnung-der-lebenserwartung-fur-59-euro/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Ronja (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo die haben mir das jetzt geantwortet; muss ich den mist jetzt trotzdem zahlen?!?!?



> "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen unter der Anmeldemaske sowie in den AGB
> Ihr Widerrufsrecht und die Kosten erläutert. Genauso werden Sie auch darauf
> ...


denn mal ehrlich keiner von uns hier hat gesehen, dass der mist geld kosten soll... sonst hätte das doch keiner gemacht!!!!!

würde mich mal wieder über eine antwort von euch freuen!


----------



## sascha (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> muss ich den mist jetzt trotzdem zahlen?!?!?



Hälst du uns für 'ne Anwalts-Hotline? Oder die Außenstelle der Verbraucherzentrale?

Lies doch einfach durch, was hier geschrieben wurde. Mehr gibts nicht.


----------



## Ronja (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

nein natürlich nicht! 
nur habe ich von den leuten hier in dem forum immer sehr nette hilfe bekommen!


----------



## peter1304 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi ronja
da muß ich sascha aber recht geben und voll zustimmen.
was hierzu schon gepostet wurde zu diesen thema ist wirklich üppig.
auch von mir wurden dazu einige hinweise gegeben (ohne rechtliche
beratung . sind verboten, sonst droht ärger mit den MOD.)
du müßtest dir nur die mühe machen ein paar seiten zurück zugehen
und dort anfangen zulesen. da gibt es bestimmt ein paar hinweise, was du tun oder lassen sollst.
also schön lesen:-D 
gruß aus berlin
peter:-p


----------



## coluche (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Ronja,

diesen Link habe ich schon mind. 20 Mal gepostet. Es nervt mich auch, daß die meisten Leute keine Zeile lesen und schreiben "Hilfe, was soll ich tun?".
Wenn ich schriebe "tu das und das", wird das zeitgleich vom Moderator gelöscht, weil Rechtsberatung in Deutschland verboten ist und er mächtig Probleme kriegen könnte. Denkst du nicht, daß die Anbieter hier auch täglich mitlesen?

Lies die Seite mal durch, insbesondere Punkt 1 (für dich), das sollte reichen.

verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Es gibt auch einen Musterbrief (ob man den schicken soll, da sind die Meinungen geteilt. Viel wird es vermutlich nicht ändern):
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



peter1304 schrieb:


> (ohne rechtliche
> beratung . sind verboten, sonst droht ärger mit den MOD.)
> gruß aus berlin
> peter:-p



Och, der Ärger mit dem Mod ist in diesem Falle nicht so schlimm, der ermahnt nur und bereinigt das. Der Ärger kommt erst, wenn der Mod das nicht bemerkt und ein Rechtsanwalt denn eine Abmahnung oder im schlimmeren Falle eine Anzeige wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung anzettelt. Nicht wir Mods sind diejenigen, die Ärger verbreiten, sondern diejenigen die versuchen ihn zu Verhindern.


----------



## peter1304 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi ben
meinte ich auch so war nur von mir etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt
aber trotzdem muß ich sascha recht geben mit sein posting vorher
gruß aus berlin
peter:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Heiko John (19 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Guten Tag!Auch Ich bin auf lebensprognose.com reingefallen.Habe am 14.02.07 einen Brief von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei G. G. bekommen.Geschrieben wurde der Brief aber schon am 03.02.07!Nun soll Ich 136,49 bis zum 13.02.07 zahlen.Merkwürdig ist nur,das der Brief am 03.02.07 laut Briefkopf geschrieben worden ist,und bei Mir erst am 14.02.07 angekommen ist!Da war die frist ja schon abgelaufen.:-p Ich warte nun auf einen Mahnbescheid (den Ich schon mit interesse erwarte)Und dann werde Ich erstmal einspruch einlegen!Dann sollen die Leute von lebensprognose zum Gericht laufen.Ich gehe dann mit!!:-D Lg Heiko John!!!Wer will kann Mir ja gerne eine Mail senden zum thema lebendsprognose.Werde alle beantworten.


----------



## holly53 (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi, bin heute zum ersten mal dabei. Mein minderjähriger Sohn ist im April 2006 auf 1sms.de reigefallen und hat eine dieser ,, kostenlosen Probe-SMS ,, verschickt. Ca. 4 Wochen nach der angeblich ,, zweiwöchigen Testzeit ,, kam dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung über EUR 96,- per email. Diese hat er mir leider erst viel später gezeigt, ich habe dann aber aufgrund seiner Minderjährikeit per e,ail Einspruch erhoben.
Da war absolute Ruhe. Im September 2006 erhielt er dann ein Schreiben der Deutschen Inkassostelle (DIS)  des [...] Herrn [...]. Bezugnehmend auf der Angabe einer Fantasy IP No. drohte dieser Herr nun schon mit Kosten von mehr als EUR 300,-. Nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherberatung wurde mir geraten, die Sache auszusitzen, da alleine aufgrund der Minderjährigkeit keine möglichkeit eine Klage bestehen würde. Nach nunmehr mehr als 4 Monaten meldet sich plötzlich ein Anwalt aus Gießen, vertritt die Interessen der Firma Internet Service AG, mit der Forderung von EUR 170,-. 
Der Herr droht weiterhin, sollte die Zahlung nicht rechtzeitig einegehen, ohne weitere Ankündigung Klage zu erheben.
Hat noch jemand mit 1sms zu tun oder Erfahrung, wie lange das noch weitergeht bzw. was man evtl. noch dagaen unternehmen kann? 
Bin für jede Info dankbar.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@ holly53

Hier lesen, einfach blaue Schrift anklicken. Einzelfallberatung ist auf Grund des Rechtsberatunggesetzes nicht möglich.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



holly53 schrieb:


> Der Herr droht weiterhin, sollte die Zahlung nicht rechtzeitig
> einegehen, ohne weitere Ankündigung Klage zu erheben.


Fall es er tut, wird er vermutlich genauso eine  Pleite erleben, wie es  in diesem Fall zum
 ersten Mal ein Unternehmen  gewagt hat  und eine  volle Bauchlandung 
gesetzt  hat: Drohen ist eine Sache, wirklich durchziehen ist etwas ganz anderes...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


----------



## holly53 (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Fall es er tut, wird er vermutlich genauso eine  Pleite erleben, wie es  in diesem Fall zum
> ersten Mal ein Unternehmen  gewagt hat  und eine  volle Bauchlandung
> gesetzt  hat: Drohen ist eine Sache, wirklich durchziehen ist etwas ganz anderes...
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


Hi, ich frage mich nun nur ob ich auf das Schreiben des Herrn Anwalt anworten soll?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



holly53 schrieb:


> Hi, ich frage mich nun nur ob ich auf das Schreiben des Herrn Anwalt anworten soll?


 Was versprichst du dir  davon?  Lies erst mal das hier
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## holly53 (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir  davon?  Lies erst mal das hier
> http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


Danke für deine Hinweise, wie du feststellst, bin ich noch absolut unwissend in diesen Themen. Also, werde ich abwarten was weiter geschieht.


----------



## mtc (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



holly53 schrieb:


> Hi, bin heute zum ersten mal dabei. Mein minderjähriger Sohn ist im April 2006 auf 1sms.de reigefallen und hat eine dieser ,, kostenlosen Probe-SMS ,, verschickt. Ca. 4 Wochen nach der angeblich ,, zweiwöchigen Testzeit ,, kam dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung über EUR 96,- per email. Diese hat er mir leider erst viel später gezeigt, ich habe dann aber aufgrund seiner Minderjährikeit per e,ail Einspruch erhoben.
> Da war absolute Ruhe. Im September 2006 erhielt er dann ein Schreiben der Deutschen Inkassostelle (DIS)  des [...] Herrn [...]. Bezugnehmend auf der Angabe einer Fantasy IP No. drohte dieser Herr nun schon mit Kosten von mehr als EUR 300,-. Nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherberatung wurde mir geraten, die Sache auszusitzen, da alleine aufgrund der Minderjährigkeit keine möglichkeit eine Klage bestehen würde. Nach nunmehr mehr als 4 Monaten meldet sich plötzlich ein Anwalt aus Gießen, vertritt die Interessen der Firma Internet Service AG, mit der Forderung von EUR 170,-.
> Der Herr droht weiterhin, sollte die Zahlung nicht rechtzeitig einegehen, ohne weitere Ankündigung Klage zu erheben.
> Hat noch jemand mit 1sms zu tun oder Erfahrung, wie lange das noch weitergeht bzw. was man evtl. noch dagaen unternehmen kann?
> ...





Mach Dir da mal keine großen Gedanken. Die bluffen nur und haben nur Luschen auf der Hand. Vor Gericht hilft Bluffen allerdings nicht und das wissen die [ edit]  Herren doch ganz genau. Vollmundige Erklärungen - auch von Anwälten verzapft - sind in der Regel das Papier nicht wert, auf welchem sie geschrieben sind. Hätten die - na ja . . .  wie soll ich sie eigentlich nennen ? . . . . . auch nur ein einziges für sie günstiges Urteil auf der Hand, so würden sie damit hausieren gehen. Also  . . . .  keine Panic auf der Titanic . . . . . wenn jemand untergeht dann sind es die Macher von Internet & Co. Von dieser Sorte gibt es - leider - viel zu viele.

Mfg.
mtc-wolle


----------



## Poohbear (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also ich möchte mal soviel dazu sagen!
Ich bin da auch drauf reingefallen....
Ich habe die Kosten übersehen da sie in der letzten Zeile der Website stehen und sie bei einer auflösung von 1280*1024 nur zu erkennen sind, wenn man runterscrollt! Und wie bereits gesagt wurde: Hätten wir betroffenen gesehen, dass dieser "Service" einmalig Kostet, hätte diesen "Service" keiner in Anspruch genommen, glaube ich! (Oder haben wir Dukatenkacker unter uns?)
Also is schonmal eins Offensichtlich: Internet Service AG möchte offensichtlich den meiner Ansicht nach wichtigsten Teil des Vertrages best möglich verbergen!
-
->So Leute ich hab euch getrost zugehört, die Rechnungen und die Mahnungen kommen lassen... Nur langsam mache ich mir so meine gedanken! Internet Sevice AG gibt das ganze an die DIS (deutsche Inkassostelle) weiter... allerdings kamen jetzt noch Inkasso Gebühren (25€) und Zinsen dazu! (Was für ein Service -> Man kann es auch in Raten zahlen)
... Un nu - ich denke is gibt keine bessere Möglichkeit oder könnt ihr mir eine nennen - schicke ich den Musterbrief an Internet Service AG! PER E.I.N.S.C.H.R.E.I.B.E:N


----------



## coluche (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Die Frage ist, ob es die 2,xx Euro lohnt? 
Dein Brief wandert dort bestimmt ungelesen in den Papierkorb. 

Nach dem Motto "Egal, den drängen wir so lange, bis er aufgibt, oder wir aufgeben."

Wenn mir ein (G...er) Geld aus der Tasche ziehen will, er aber rechtlich überhaupt keine Chance hat, schicke ich ihm doch kein Einschreiben!


----------



## mtc (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Klar - man kann auch einen Einschreibebrief senden. Ist aber unnötig.  Kostet nur Zeit und Geld. Was kann man damit beweisen ? Nichts ! Eigentlich doch nur, dass man einen Brief an irgendjemand geschickt hat.

Was im Couvert wirklich drin war, kann weder der Absender noch der Empfänger verwertbar beweisen. Wichtig ist nur, was oder wem im Streitfall der Richter glaubt. Falls Interesse an Einzelheiten besteht, empfehle ich § 132 Abs. 1 BGB  ( Ersatz des Zugehens durch Zustellung ) nachzulesen.

Wenn irgend jemand was fordert, muss er die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung nachweisen. Die Beweislast kann nicht einfach zum Nachteil des Kunden umgekehrt werden. Versucht wird das aber oft. Wenn das anders wäre, würde ich schon lange nicht mehr arbeiten. Nochmals - keine Panik - gelassen bleiben und sich nicht bluffen lassen.


----------



## Poohbear (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ja vielen Dank Leute!
Aber ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf die [ edit]  deswegen überhaupt die Sache mit dem Brief...
Das Einschreiben ist weg! Den 2,75€ flenn ich nicht nach... Aber 91,xx€ würde ich "nachflennen"!
-
In dem Brief der Deutschen Inkassostelle steht, dass nach einer gewissen Frist "weitere Maßnamen ergriffen werden". An welche Maßnamen denken die da?
Ich hab sowieso erstmal nach der Adresse im Internet gesucht den Ort "Rotkreuz" wird da garnicht gefunden! Der Ort steht mal beim Onlinelogin der Deutschen Inkassostelle!
Wenn dir Brief nicht ankommt dann können die doch sowieso nicht gegen mich machen, wenn sie falsche Daten angeben (deswegen auch das Einschreiben)! Oder?


----------



## holly53 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Poohbear schrieb:


> Also ich möchte mal soviel dazu sagen!
> Ich bin da auch drauf reingefallen....
> Ich habe die Kosten übersehen da sie in der letzten Zeile der Website stehen und sie bei einer auflösung von 1280*1024 nur zu erkennen sind, wenn man runterscrollt! Und wie bereits gesagt wurde: Hätten wir betroffenen gesehen, dass dieser "Service" einmalig Kostet, hätte diesen "Service" keiner in Anspruch genommen, glaube ich! (Oder haben wir Dukatenkacker unter uns?)
> Also is schonmal eins Offensichtlich: Internet Service AG möchte offensichtlich den meiner Ansicht nach wichtigsten Teil des Vertrages best möglich verbergen!
> ...


Hi Poolbear, von welchem Musterbrief sprichst du??


----------



## mtc (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Poohbear schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank Leute!
> Aber ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf die [ edit]  deswegen überhaupt die Sache mit dem Brief...
> Das Einschreiben ist weg! Den 2,75€ flenn ich nicht nach... Aber 91,xx€ würde ich "nachflennen"!
> -
> ...



" Gewisse Frist - weitere Massnahmen - da kommen enorm hohe Kosten auf Sie zu usw. "  - alles nur Sprechblasen oder heisse Luft. Da wollen einige Ga . .ven  mit den großen Hunden pi . . .eln gehen, bekommen aber das Bein nicht hoch. Ich habe das schon mehrfach gepostet. Lasst euch nicht bluffen und schmeisst nicht eure Kohle zum Fenster raus, auch wenn es nicht mal eben nur € 3,00 Euro sind.


----------



## Poohbear (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



holly53 schrieb:


> Hi Poolbear, von welchem Musterbrief sprichst du??


Von dem Musterbrief der vom Verbraucherschutz Berlin angeboten wird...
Der wurde entworfen speziell wegen Internet Servie AG und so!
Der Link dazu wurde schon einige male Gepostet ich glaub auf Seite 20&21!!

_Der Musterbrief_
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5
_Modinfo _


----------



## coluche (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Poohbear schrieb:


> In dem Brief der Deutschen Inkassostelle steht, dass nach einer gewissen Frist "weitere Maßnamen ergriffen werden". An welche Maßnamen denken die da?


Wenn du denen nicht dein Taschengeld gibst, werden die irgendwann ganz ganz dolle böse 
auf dich sein! :unzufrieden: und dir gar nicht mehr schreiben! 
So, jetzt weisst du bescheid! :roll: 

.. und brauchst gar nicht denken, daß du jemals wieder mit ihnen spielen darfst! :schluchz:


----------



## holly53 (22 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi,
wer es vielleicht noch nicht gefunden hat, nachfolgende seite ist ebenfalls aufschlussreich
holly53

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=129&cp=all#comment-3398


----------



## D.gina (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo leute,
hab auch bekanntschaft mit Lebensprognose.com gemacht...:wall: 

Meine Schwester (12) hat diesen Test mit meinen Angaben gemacht, und hat mir nichts davon gesagt. 
Weil sie dachte sie bekommt Ärger wenn ich die Mails von diesem Sch**ß sehe, hat sie auf meiner E-mailseite deren E-Mails immer gelöscht!!!
Ich bekahm nun duch zufall an dem tag wo ich meine E-Mails nachschauen wollte eine Rechnung von denen, und hab ehrstmal nichts gemacht...

Als ich von dieser Mail-Rechnung zuhause berichtete, wurde meine Schwester ganz klein... 

Als ich sie zur Rede stellte, gestand sie diesen Test gemacht zu haben.
Am nächsten Tag antwortete ich auf die Rechnung mit einer erkärung, das ich die Rechnung nicht Zahlen würde da ja meine minderjährige Schwester diesen Test gemacht hatte!!!
Als Antwort bekahm ich Unmissverständlich zu verstehen das ich das selberschuld gewesen sei, und das meine Schwester hätte 14 Tage lang zurücktreten können, und das nicht tat, darrüber hinnaus hätte meine *12jährige* Schwester absichtlich Betrug begangen...
Also meine Schwester weiß weder was AGB`s sind, noch versteht sie etwas von Rücktrittsrechten, und Betrug finde ich kann man das ja auch nicht nennen, wie viele Kinder klicken eifach ohne zu lesen, und so hat meine Schwester das auch gemacht.
Ich hab denen nun letztendlich mit nem Anwalt gedroht, und warte nun auf deren Antwort...
Hab bisher nur nochmal ne Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen!!!

*Übrigens ruft da bloß nicht an!!!!
Die Firma soll zwar in der Schweiz sein, aber die vorwahl ist die von Lichtenstein in der nähe der Tschechischen Grenze oder so, und die können dann warscheinlich weder Deutsch noch Englisch, und außerdehm ist das dann auch noch sauteuer!!!!*

MfG Anna  

P.S. hatte einer schon erfolg gegen die? bitte mal melden!!!:unzufrieden:


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@ D.gina

Zum  Betrugsvorwurf gegen über einer Zwölfjährigen. 

Im übrigen:  

Zum zivilrechtlichen Rest.
Was hier zum Abonnement gesagt wurde, gilt auch zu einem sonstigen Vertrag.

Einchfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



D.gina schrieb:


> P.S. hatte einer schon erfolg gegen die? bitte mal melden!!!:unzufrieden:


was verstehst du unter Erfolg? Die wollen was von dir , so what

Erfolg hatte auf jeden Fall die hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


----------



## D.gina (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Dankeschön :smile: 
Bin ja mal gespannt ob da nach meiner Gegenwehr noch viel kommt!!!
Nochmal ganz lieb DANKE!!!:-D


----------



## coluche (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn du mit Erfolg meinst, daß jemand nicht zahlen _musste_, ist die Antwort:
Jeder, der sich nicht einschüchtern lassen wollte und sich ausreichend informiert hat (hier, links der Verbraucherzentralen), hatte oder wird am Ende Erfolg haben. 
Ob volljährig, oder nicht 

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß es überhaupt keinen Sinn hat, sich mit denen zu streiten oder einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Die nehmen einen nicht ernst.

noch ein Link:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Den thread ein bisschen durchlesen hätte auch gereicht, um deine Fragen zu beantworten. Deine Schwester ist bei weitem nicht die erste Minderjährige, die den Test gemacht hat.


----------



## mtc (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



D.gina schrieb:


> Dankeschön :smile:
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob da nach meiner Gegenwehr noch viel kommt!!!
> Nochmal ganz lieb DANKE!!!:-D




Da kommt sicher nichts mehr. Wenn doch . . . dann bleib cool. Mehr als bluffen und heisse Luft ist da nicht. Erspar Dir unnötige Schreiberei, Telefonate etc.  Wie bereits erwähnt - diese Art von " Geschäftsleuten " scheuen aus gutem Grund den Gang vor den Kadi.


----------



## rv112 (1 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi!

Also ich habe heute eine SMS mit der Ankündigung zur Einleitung von rechtlichen Schritten bekommen und musste wie bei meinen beiden Mahnungen einfach nur lachen. In der E-Mail wurde ich nochmals aufgefordert mit einer Frist von 5 Tagen das Endgelt von nun 63,50 Euro zu zahlen, worüber ich nichtmal im Schlaf nachdenke.

Die dort angegebene Rufnummer (00 42 36 63 90 39 24) habe ich mal aus Neugierde angerufen, mit der Vermutung dass nur eine nicht endende Warteschleife kommt, doch siehe da, es geht jemand ran, wenn auch nur ein Tonband mit einer Frau die Chinesisch, Japanisch, Taiwanesisch oder sonst etwas spricht, nicht zu entziffern. Nach 40 Sekunden war mir das dann zuviel da ich mich vor Lachen über diese "Firma" nicht mehr kreigen konnte.

Einfach nur lächerlich, ich hoff dass ich bald wieder eine Mail bekomme mit noch mehr bösen Androhungen, damit der trübe Alltag ein wenig aufgefrischt wird. Einfach Spitze :-D 

Gruß
rv112


----------



## DJ4BEST (10 März 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich hab auch gedacht. ich schau mal wie alt ich werd.....da bin ich durch die viele werbung, dann auf die seite check-deinen-sex gekommen, und hab natürlich mitgemacht......war ja umsonst (könnte man denken, wenn man das liest).....aber ne woche kam dann ne mail, dass ich bitte 27.00€ zalen soll......ich   dachte, des wär n scherz, aber 1 monat später kam schon die 1.mahnung von 3.00€......die ham dann immer wieder dieselbe mail geschickt......und schließlich noch ne mahnung von 4.50€.... dann diese mail:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie haben unseren Service check-deinen-sex.com bestellt. Trotz der Rechnung vom 29.xx.2006, der 1. Mahnung vom 18.xx.2006 und der 2. Mahnung vom 03.11.2006 wurde der noch offene Betrag von Ihnen nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...






Schließlich hab ich (wie dumm von mir) nachgegeben und hab überwiesen.....


Soviel zu meiner Erfahrung mit den [...]...

:-?

_[Persönliche Daten unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


----------



## mtc (10 März 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



DJ4BEST schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gedacht. ich schau mal wie alt ich werd.....da bin ich durch die viele werbung, dann auf die seite check-deinen-sex gekommen, und hab natürlich mitgemacht......war ja umsonst (könnte man denken, wenn man das liest).....aber ne woche kam dann ne mail, dass ich bitte 27.00€ zalen soll......ich   dachte, des wär n scherz, aber 1 monat später kam schon die 1.mahnung von 3.00€......die ham dann immer wieder dieselbe mail geschickt......und schließlich noch ne mahnung von 4.50€.... dann diese mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, ja - das wir wirklich dumm, s. . .dumm würde ich sagen. In solchen Fällen empfiehlt es sich eben doch, mal die Kommentare von Dritten zu lesen, die man entweder auch ausgetrickst hat oder bei denen man dies zumindest versucht hat. Wenn so was kommt,  gibt nur eine richtige Taste : dülütt, dülütt und weg in den Papierkorb.

Inzwischen sollte es sich schon herumgesprochen haben, dass es nichts für nichts gibt. Die [ edit]  haben Hochkonjunktur, wissend, dass jeder Tag ein Dummer aufsteht, welchen man über den Tisch ziehen kann.

MfG  Wolle


----------



## DJ4BEST (10 März 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



mtc schrieb:


> Ja, ja - das wir wirklich dumm, s. . .dumm würde ich sagen. In solchen Fällen empfiehlt es sich eben doch, mal die Kommentare von Dritten zu lesen, die man entweder auch ausgetrickst hat oder bei denen man dies zumindest versucht hat. Wenn so was kommt,  gibt nur eine richtige Taste : dülütt, dülütt und weg in den Papierkorb.
> 
> Inzwischen sollte es sich schon herumgesprochen haben, dass es nichts für nichts gibt. Die [ edit]  haben Hochkonjunktur, wissend, dass jeder Tag ein Dummer aufsteht, welchen man über den Tisch ziehen kann.
> 
> MfG  Wolle



Tja.....ich hab halt erst heute nachforschungen angestellt.....
übrigens.....hast du diese doku schon gesehen von BIZZ auf kabel1 zu eben dieser internetservice ag....: [.......]

_Link wegen unklarer urheberrechtlicher Situation entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## ghostrider 88 (15 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hab das eben nach 2-monatiger pause erhalten! Meinen die das jetzt ernst oder is das nur wieder blöff?



> Sehr geehrter ...............,
> 
> Sie haben sich am ............. mit der eMail-Adresse ............ und Ihrer IP-Adresse ................ im Internet auf der Webseite lebensprognose.net angemeldet und haben die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbestimmungen akzeptiert. Aus dem dadurch zustande gekommenen Vertrag ergibt sich eine Forderung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ4BEST (15 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also ich glaub, die meinen das nicht ernst...wenn du maln paar seiten davor schaust, dann wirst du einträge von menschen sehen, die die selbe erfahrung gemacht haben.....aber geh mal auf myvideo und gib dort xentria ein.....das wird deine frage wahrscheinlich auch beantworten...


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ghostrider 88 schrieb:


> Meinen die das jetzt ernst oder is das nur wieder blöff?


ernst *meinen*? bestimmt, schließlich wollen sie dein Bestes  (dein Geld )
ernst *machen*? unwahrscheinlich, bisher nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt


----------



## rv112 (16 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich habe gerade eine Spam Mail bekommen inder für die Seite  fahrskills.com geworben wird. Wenn man nun auf Test starten geht sieht man unten im Kleingedruckten den Einmaligen Preis von rund 68 Euro. Also die gleiche Masche. Im Impressum wird als Eigentümer die First Online Services AG angegeben, was mich irgendwie an unsere Freunde von der Internet Services AG erinnert, ob Zusammenhang besteht weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall wie immer, sehr dreist. Wann wird das denn endlich vom Staat gestoppt? 

Gruß
rv112


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



rv112 schrieb:


> Wann wird das denn endlich vom Staat gestoppt?


Von welchem? Sowohl die IS als auch First (ich behaupte mal das sind zweierlei Paar Schuhe) sind in der Schweiz. Sie machen in D aber ihr Geschäft. Die Schweizer Behörden haben damit nur eingeschränkten Handlungsbedarf und in D gibt es nichts zu holen. Außerdem - der Preis wird angezeigt. Ob das aber hinreichend ist, müsste von einem Gericht im Einzelfall geklärt werden. Somit ist es der Markt, der irgendwann die Masche aufbröselt, nämlich dann, wenn es ein System gibt, dass noch einfacher zum Abzocken einlädt.



Reducal schrieb:


> Sowohl die IS als auch First sind in der Schweiz.


...naja, zumindest dem Anschein nach und nach dem richtet sich sowohl der geschäftliche Gedanke, als auch die strafrechtliche Problematik. Den Bezug nach Deutschland herzustellen, ist relativ schwierig, wenn gleich es Verquickungen gibt. Dass IS aus dem hessischen Raum agiert/administriert wird hat sich ja schon rumgesprochen aber auch bei First gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte.


----------



## schneckchen74 (18 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hat denn jemand von euch vielleicht schon rausgefunden, wer diese DGS AG sein soll, die mir plötzlich (vorher war es ja Xentria) als Konto-Inhaber genannt wurde??


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand von euch vielleicht schon rausgefunden, wer diese DGS AG sein soll, die mir plötzlich (vorher war es ja Xentria) als Konto-Inhaber genannt wurde??


Ja klar, aber darüber reden kann Ärger bringen...
[_zur Sicherheit nochmals editiert_]
Frag mal google. Und wenn Du die richtigen Suchbegriffe hast, wird Dir google antworten


> Aus Rechtsgründen hat Google 1 Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt. Weitere Informationen über diese Rechtsgründe finden Sie unter ChillingEffects.org.
> Aus Rechtsgründen hat Google 2 Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt. Weitere Informationen über diese Rechtsgründe finden Sie unter ChillingEffects.org.


Ich werde Dir nicht erklären, woran es liegt. Frag doch bei der Geschäftsführung nach.  

P.S.: Bevor ich nicht den Gesellschafterauszug der DGS Payment AG gesehen habe, sage ich dazu nicht mehr viel... Das sind die "Chilling Effects" aus der Schweiz. Wenn es Tauwetter gibt, sollte man im Tal und an Seeufern frühzeitig daran denken, Sandsäcke und Schwimmwesten zu besorgen
:evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



rv112 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Spam Mail bekommen inder für die Seite  fahrskills.com geworben wird.


falscher Thread
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188581#post188581


----------



## Trini1988 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich habe heut ein 2. Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen, ich wollte nur mal hören, ob der Laden schonmal mit einem "kunden" vor Gericht war.
Mir haben sie schon die Gerichtskosten aufgelistet und langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.
Also war einer von euch schon bis vor Gericht???


Gruß Trini


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Trini1988 schrieb:


> und langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.
> Also war einer von euch schon bis vor Gericht???


1. warum? 
2. nein 

Meine persönliche Einschätzung:  Wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen  Tag fallen,
wird dieses "Unternehmen" mit den wechselnden Namen vor Gericht ziehen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

CP hat Recht, noch niemand wurde von denen versucht offiziell in die Pfanne zu hauen. Im Gegenteil - wenn man eins und eins zusammen zählt, gibt es womöglich einen guten Grund, warum man ein deutsches Gericht meidet, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Es ist sicher keine Spekulation von mir, wenn ich behaupte, dass der eine oder der andere Staatsanwalt auch ein paar Fragen an die anonymen Geschäftsleute hat. Ein Gerichtstermin würde sich durchaus dazu eigenen, die Mandate der dort allenfalls anzutreffenden Anwälte nach deren Auftraggeber zu untersuchen.


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ein Gerichtstermin würde sich durchaus dazu eigenen, die Mandate der dort allenfalls anzutreffenden Anwälte nach deren Auftraggeber zu untersuchen.


Und wäre ein Leckerbissen für den Gerichtsreporter der Augsburger Allgemeinen Zeitung


----------



## schneckchen74 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Trini1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe heut ein 2. Schreiben vom Inkassobüro bekommen, ich wollte nur mal hören, ob der Laden schonmal mit einem "kunden" vor Gericht war.
> Mir haben sie schon die Gerichtskosten aufgelistet und langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.
> Also war einer von euch schon bis vor Gericht???


Hi Trini,

erst das 2. Schreiben? :-D 
ich kann schon nen eigenen Ordner mit den Schreiben füllen und immer steht das gleiche drin, nur die Drohungen steigern sich, die sind echt witzig vom inkasso :scherzkeks: 
mach dir also keine sorgen.


----------



## mtc (23 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



schneckchen74 schrieb:


> Hi Trini,
> 
> erst das 2. Schreiben? :-D
> ich kann schon nen eigenen Ordner mit den Schreiben füllen und immer steht das gleiche drin, nur die Drohungen steigern sich, die sind echt witzig vom inkasso :scherzkeks:
> mach dir also keine sorgen.




Hi,  lesen bildet. Lese die Beitäge und erspare Dir Kopfschmerzen.  Keine Panik auf der Titanic. Haetten die dubi . . osen Macher gute Karten, so würden sie diese auch ausspielen.


----------



## jojow23 (28 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Mir Ist Daselbe Passiert Wie Euch Die Wollen Nun Geld Von Mir Oder Sie Drohen Mir Mit Dem Anwalt Oder Inkasso Was Soll Ich Tun Bei Mir Stand Das Ich Bis 2008 Kündigungsrecht Habe Das Wiederrufs Recht Hatte Ich Auch In Anspruch Genommen Nur Darauf Nie Ne Antwort Bekommen Bitte Helft Mir


----------



## jojow23 (28 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ja Nur Wollen Die Jetzt 99,50 Von Mir Und Ich Habe Keine Lust Wegen Denen In Der Schufa Zu Landen Was Soll Ich Tun


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



jojow23 schrieb:


> Bitte Helft Mir





jojow23 schrieb:


> Was Soll Ich Tun


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Mikey M (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Da heute mal wieder eine nette Email von LePro ins Postfach geflattert ist, wollte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. 

Ich bin damals auch über irgendeinen Newsletter auf jenen "Service" hingewiesen worden. Aus reiner Neugier habe ich mich dort angemeldet, habe dabei aber unvollständige bzw. teilweise inkorrekte Daten angegeben (die Dateneingabe war mir doch etwas suspekt). Den Test habe ich soweit ausgefüllt, bei der Abfrage der Handynummer habe ich ihn dann jedoch abgebrochen.
In regelmäßigen Abständen kam dann eine Erinnerung, ich möge den Test doch beenden (von der Rechnung war allerdings keine Rede), welche ich geflissentlich ignoriert habe. 
Letztlich kam irgendwann doch eine Rechnung zusammen mit dem Link zum Ergebnis. Das Ergebnis habe ich mir zwar angeguckt, habe allerdings keine weiteren Schritte unternommen.
Bei der ersten Mahnung habe ich mich dann doch mal etwas genauer über diesen Anbieter informiert und habe infolgedessen anhand eines Musterschreibens die Anfechtung nach § 123 BGB, hilfsweise den Widerruf erklärt. Das haben sie allerdings mit einem sehr pauschalen Schreiben zurückgewiesen.
Seitdem flattern mir in regelmäßigen Abständen letzte Zahlungsaufforderungen und Androhungen der Weiterleitung an Inkassobüros ins Postfach (undramatisch, weil reines Spam-Postfach). Heute scheinen sie sich aber an die Sache mit den Daten erinnert zu haben und drohen mir eine Anzeige nach § 263 StGB an, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen sollte. Da ist mir gerade witzigerweise der Gedanke gekommen, ob das nicht selbst den Tatbestand der Erpressung nach § 253 I StGB erfüllt - schließlich muß das angedrohte Übel ja nicht unbedingt rechtswidrig sein :-D 

Mal davon abgesehen, daß ich hier keine Rechtsberatung erbitten darf: meint ihr, daß es Sinn macht, an das "Unternehmen" erneut eine Email zu schreiben, in der ich auf meine bereits erklärte Anfechtung mit hilfsweisem Widerruf hinweise? (Ich hoffe, daß die Frage durch diese Formulierungsweise in Ordnung geht.)

Aber davon mal abgesehen: bringt ihnen die vor knapp 6 Monaten gespeicherte IP-Adresse überhaupt noch was? Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, müssen IP-Adressen nach dem BGH-Urteil (AZ: III ZR 40/06) kurz nach der Benutzung gelöscht werden.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr meine Fragen beantworten könntet.

Viele Grüße,
Mikey


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mikey M schrieb:


> Aus reiner Neugier habe ich mich dort angemeldet, habe dabei aber unvollständige bzw. teilweise inkorrekte Daten angegeben...
> Heute scheinen sie sich aber an die Sache mit den Daten erinnert zu haben und drohen mir eine Anzeige nach § 263 StGB an, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen sollte.


Zumindest der § ist schon mal falsch, da die notwendigen Tatbestandsmerkmale nicht gegeben sind. Hier greift allein der § 269 StGB aber auch nur dann, wenn du davon hättest ausgehen müssen, dass du einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit dem Anbieter eingegangen bist. Und, bist du? Diese Anbieter und ihre Inkassounternehmen sind auf diesem Gebiet unbelehrbar.



Mikey M schrieb:


> ...ob das nicht selbst den Tatbestand der Erpressung nach § 253 I StGB erfüllt...


....ziemlich definitiv: NEIN! Jeder kann jeden anzeigen, wenn ihm danach ist. Du schreibst zuvor ja selbst, dass du falsche Daten angegeben hast und somit liegt der Anbeiter (ob suspekt oder nicht ist an dieser Stelle egal) gar nicht so falsch.



Mikey M schrieb:


> ... meint ihr, daß es Sinn macht, an das "Unternehmen" erneut eine Email zu schreiben, in der ich auf meine bereits erklärte Anfechtung mit hilfsweisem Widerruf hinweise?


Macht wenig Sinn - haben die nun von dir zuordenbare Daten oder nicht? Hast du dem Anbieter in deinem ersten Widerspruch deine echten Daten mitgeteilt? Wahrscheinlich nicht, da du anscheinend alle Zusendungen nur per E-Mail bekommst - das ist ärgerlich für den Anbieter und sein Inkasso, denn du bist anscheinend für die immer noch anonym.



Mikey M schrieb:


> ....bringt ihnen die vor knapp 6 Monaten gespeicherte IP-Adresse überhaupt noch was?


Nein, gar nichts, wenn du keine statische IP hast und auch nicht via Kabelanbieter ins Internet gehst. Welchen Provider nutzt du?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mikey M schrieb:


> Aber davon mal abgesehen: bringt ihnen die vor knapp 6 Monaten gespeicherte IP-Adresse überhaupt noch was?


immer wieder als Aufklärungslektüre empfehlenwert 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


> Die haben meine IP-Adresse


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


> IP-Adresse* nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger*


----------



## Mikey M (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@Reducal:
1) Wenn ihr Registrierungsverfahren 100% korrekt WÄRE, hätte ich auch einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Da die erste Preisinformation aber weit unter dem Anmeldebutton zu sehen war und die Information in den AGB aus meiner Sicht eine überraschende Klausel darstellt (sehe das ähnlich wie das AG München), würde ich behaupten, daß der Vertrag zumindest anfechtbar ist. Die Anfechtung habe ich wie gesagt nach der ersten Zahlungserinnerung erklärt, da sie geantwortet haben, ist der Zugang erfolgt, und der Rest ist aus meiner Sicht ihr Problem.

2) Mein ISP ist AOL. Als ich das letzte Mal bei Telepolis (die ja eine Liste aufgestellt haben, ob der einzelne ISP die IP-Adresse speichert und wenn ja, wie lange) nachgesehen habe, stand da lediglich, daß AOL die IP-Adressen speichert, aber nicht, für wie lange.

@Captain Picard: danke :smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mikey M schrieb:


> 2) Mein ISP ist AOL. Als ich das letzte Mal bei Telepolis (die ja eine Liste aufgestellt haben, ob der einzelne ISP die IP-Adresse speichert und wenn ja, wie lange) nachgesehen habe, stand da lediglich, daß AOL die IP-Adressen speichert, aber nicht, für wie lange.


AOL ist besonders niedlich, bei denen geht alles über Proxies. d.h. abertausende von Usern sind mit denselben IPs unterwegs. AOL darf aber die interne Zuordnung  nur Strafermittlern rausrücken, womit wir wieder am Anfang wären. 


Reducal schrieb:


> Zumindest der § ist schon mal falsch, da die notwendigen Tatbestandsmerkmale nicht gegeben sind. Hier greift allein der § 269 StGB aber auch nur dann, wenn du davon hättest ausgehen müssen, dass du einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag mit dem Anbieter eingegangen bist. Und, bist du? Diese Anbieter und ihre Inkassounternehmen sind auf diesem Gebiet unbelehrbar.


Sie sind nicht unbelehrbar, sie wissen ganz genau,  was los ist. Sonst würden sie nicht mit allen Tricks der Irreführung arbeiten. Wären sie sich ihrer Sache sicher , würden sie scharenweise zum Gericht rennen. So haben sie es einmal probiert und sind dabei voll auf die Fresse geflogen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


> Urteil: Keine Zahlungspflicht bei versteckten Kosten


----------



## Black_Layla (3 April 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



maryjoana83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Firma reingefallen. Habe aber folgendes Schreiben zunächst per Mail, dann per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an diese Firma geschickt:
> 
> ...




Ich habauch so in der Art geantwortet aber immer wieder irgentwelche ausreden gekrigt!
Das problem ist, dass diese sch*** Firma meine Daten etc hatte und ich irgentwann gezahlt habe weil ich zu dem zeitpunkt nicht wusste was ich tun sollte.
Allerdings ist der Größte witz daran, das mir so lange mahnungen und Drohungen geschickt wurden bis ich gezahlt habe und dann bekam ich eine e.mail von wegen ich wurde nie registriert (ich habe den service auch nie in anspruch genommen).
Jetzt erzählen die mir nur och, von wegen die Zahlung war ein Schuleingeständnis (obwohl mir ja nach zahlung geschrieben wurde das ich nie registriert wurde).
Was bitte soll och tun?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Black_Layla schrieb:


> Jetzt erzählen die mir nur och, von wegen die Zahlung war ein Schuleingeständnis


Getretener  Quark wird breit nicht stark 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


Black_Layla schrieb:


> Was bitte soll och tun?!?!?!?!?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Mikey M (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> AOL ist besonders niedlich, bei denen geht alles über Proxies. d.h. abertausende von Usern sind mit denselben IPs unterwegs. AOL darf aber die interne Zuordnung  nur Strafermittlern rausrücken, womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.



Auf gut deutsch: eine Rückverfolgung der IP-Adresse ist ohne mit Mithilfe von AOL fast unmöglich?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mikey M schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch: eine Rückverfolgung der IP-Adresse ist ohne mit Mithilfe von AOL fast unmöglich?


Streiche fast


----------



## Mikey M (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Streiche fast



Super, dann kann ich mich ja zurücklehnen und in Ruhe die noch kommenden Emails von Xentria lesen, ohne mir in irgendeiner Hinsicht Gedanken machen zu müssen :smile: 
Danke!


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Streiche fast


....und nicht nur das - AOL speichert ohnehin nur 5 Tage (alle Blöcke).


----------



## coluche (3 April 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Black_Layla schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass diese sch*** Firma meine Daten etc hatte und ich irgentwann gezahlt habe weil ich zu dem zeitpunkt nicht wusste was ich tun sollte.


:wall: 
Ein bisschen im Internet recherchieren ist dir damals nicht eingefallen?

Aber sieh es von der positiven Seite. Dein Geld wird sinnvoll angelegt!
...und zwar in der neuen Yacht des Betreibers :-D 



> Jetzt erzählen die mir nur och, von wegen die Zahlung war ein Schuleingeständnis (obwohl mir ja nach zahlung geschrieben wurde das ich nie registriert wurde).
> Was bitte soll och tun?!?!?!?!?


Wie was sollst du tun?
ich habe es nicht ganz verstanden. Du hast doch schon gezahlt. 
Wollen die noch irgendwas von dir?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



coluche schrieb:


> Wie was sollst du tun?
> ich habe es nicht ganz verstanden. Du hast doch schon gezahlt.
> Wollen die noch irgendwas von dir?


Alle diejenigen, die sagen wir mal, so  unvorsichtig waren zu zahlen, 
sollen jetzt für das zweite Jahr auch noch zur Kasse gebeten  werden,
 daher mein Posting mit dem Link:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


> Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?


----------



## blaboing (3 April 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Kein Geld für Lebenserwartungsabzocke*

guten abend. habe mich eben erst hier angemeldet, da ich auch so einer [......] zum opfer gefallen bin. habe mir diesen thread etwas durchgelesen und habe nun folgende fragen:

 - ich habe mich bei meinalter.net angemeldet und den test ausgeführt, unwissend dass hier kosten verlangt werden. mus ich jetzt zahlen?
 (ich habe in den angaben lediglich meine email-adresse und mein geburtsdatum wahrheitsgemäß angegeben.)

 - wie kann ich, falls ich nicht zur zahlung verpflichtet bin, diesem unternehmen klar machen, dass ich (durch dieses gerichtliche urteil, o.ä.) nicht zur zahlung verpflichtet bin?

 - ich habe in einer email die aufforderung zur zahlung erhalten und jeweils einen link zum download einer urkunde und einen link zur auswertung des tests. habe beide noch nicht angeklickt. was muss ich da beachten?

ich wäre sehr froh, wenn mir von ihnen jemand helfen könnte. ich wurde von dieser aufforderung sehr böse überrascht, wie wohl die meisten der leute, die diesen service genutzt haben. ich danke ihnen schon mal. 

mfg stefan

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> - ich habe mich bei meinalter.net angemeldet und den test ausgeführt, unwissend dass hier kosten verlangt werden. mus ich jetzt zahlen?
> (ich habe in den angaben lediglich meine email-adresse und mein geburtsdatum wahrheitsgemäß angegeben.)



Frag einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale. Hier wie auch in anderen Internetforen gibts keine individuelle Rechtsberatung.



> - wie kann ich, falls ich nicht zur zahlung verpflichtet bin, diesem unternehmen klar machen, dass ich (durch dieses gerichtliche urteil, o.ä.) nicht zur zahlung verpflichtet bin?



s. o. 



> - ich habe in einer email die aufforderung zur zahlung erhalten und jeweils einen link zum download einer urkunde und einen link zur auswertung des tests. habe beide noch nicht angeklickt. was muss ich da beachten?



s.o.

Ansonsten: Lesefutter gibts hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## coluche (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> habe mir diesen thread etwas durchgelesen und habe nun folgende fragen:



Deine Fragen zeigen eindeutig, daß du so gut wie gar nichts hier gelesen hast.

Aber ich bin ja nicht so:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/ 

und da, guggsdu unten, ist ein Musterbrief:
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de

wird aber auch nicht das übliche Prozedere an Mahnungen und Inkassoforderungen von diesen [] aufhalten.
Das ist die typische Masche.


----------



## riker (3 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ja, ich reihe mich ein, in die lepro-Helden... :wall: 

nach den üblichen Rechnungen, der Bitte Strafanzeige zu stellen, sollte man der Meinung sein, seine Daten seien missbraucht worden, Sperrung des accs wegen Verwendung falscher Daten, Mahnungen 1/2/3/3a/3b/..., Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte/Inkasso kam nun schließlich die Androhung der Strafanzeige:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XX,
> 
> Sie haben sich am ... mit der eMail-Adresse "[email protected]" und Ihrer IP-Adresse 1.1.1.1 im Internet auf der Webseite lebensprognose.net angemeldet und haben die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbestimmungen akzeptiert. Aus dem dadurch zustande gekommenen Vertrag ergibt sich eine Forderung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, wenn ich jetzt wieder zum Tee kochen gehe und weiter amüsiert abwarte. (zumindest werde ich mit jeder Mail wieder dran erinnert, dass man hier ähnliche Fälle nachlesen kann... 8) )
Sollte jemand ne Tasse abhaben wollen (Kaffee müsste auch noch irgendwo rumstehen...), kann er sich gerne unter obiger IP-Adresse bei mir zu Hause melden...!
(sollte mal wieder was nettes kommen, lasse ich es euch wissen - hoffe keinen zu langweilen  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2007)

*Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   A*** im Internet*

http://www.tirol.com/chronik/innsbruck/59723/index.do



> "Letzte Zahlungserinnerung. . . bitte überweisen Sie innerhalb von sieben Tagen 62,50 Euro": So lautet der Inhalt eines Schreibens, das ein ahnungsloser Völser kürzlich in seinem Postkasten fand.(..)
> Erste Nachforschungen im Familienkreis führten rasch zum 13-jährigen Sohn Lukas. (...) Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich das zahlen muss, Lukas ist ja noch minderjährig." Die Antwort auf diese Frage erhielt die NEUE bei der Tiroler Arbeiterkammer: "Ja nicht diese Rechnung bezahlen", warnt Konsumentenschützer Bernhard S*(...)
> "Es ist zu klären, ob ein Preis im Kleingedruckten nicht als versteckt zu werten ist." In einem solchen Fall *hätte auch ein Erwachsener nichts zu befürchten*. "Aber was soll ich jetzt machen?", will der Vater wissen.
> "Gar nichts", sagt Sigmund: "Im schlimmsten Fall gibt's weitere Mahnschreiben und Drohbriefe, Konsequenzen sind nicht zu befürchten."
> Die zweite Möglichkeit: "Wer höflich sein will, kann dem Unternehmen ja mitteilen, dass ein noch nicht geschäftsfähiges Kind am Computer saß."


Dem füge ich auch nichts hinzu.


----------



## oxana (7 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich bin auf den scheis reingefallen.ich habe aber nicht meine echte adresse und Namen eingegeben.das war so ca. kurz vor Weihnachten 2006,bis vor einpaar tagen kam nichts,weil ich auch die E-mail adresse gelöscht hab.dann bekam ich heute schon die zweite sma von LEPRO,das ich in den nächsten tagen auf die e-mail von denen reagieren soll,sonst wäre es Betrug...ich farge mich echt was die w**** von mir wollen???wer betrügt hier wen???natürlich habe ich schiss wenn ich höre,das die mit Inkasso drohen und anderen sachen wer weis was noch passier... 
Ich weis echt nicht weiter...:-? 
MFG 
oxana


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=190590#post190590

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



oxana schrieb:


> natürlich habe ich schiss wenn ich höre,das die mit Inkasso drohen und anderen sachen wer weis was noch passier...


Na und? Das sollte in aller Offenheit mal wieder gesagt werden - Inkasso ist nichts anderes als der Versuch doch noch an die Forderung zu kommen. Inkassosozietäten werden von den (teils mehr als dubios einzustufenden) Anbietern mEn sogar dazu missbraucht, um womöglich unberechtigt Forderungen bei zu treiben - die Beitreibung ist deren Job aber nicht die Prüfung, ob die Forderung auch berechtigt ist. Inkassi machen sehr oft blind eine Forderung geltend und nutzen dazu Standardwerkzeug.

Kein Grund zur Aufregung für den Betroffenen! Man braucht erst zu reagieren, wenn z. B. ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt und mit den Inkassoleuten braucht man sich eigentlich gar nicht zu unterhalten, da das i. d. R. nichts bringt.


----------



## snufi (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Leute!

Auch ich surfe seit Aug 2006 hier rum! Habe mich aber nie regiestriet, da ich immer alle Antworten fand. Ich habe mich bei der XentriaAG im Juli oder August 2006 registriert, aber mit FALSCHEN Namen, außer richtige Mailadresse. Habe alle Mails brav ingnoriert und heute finde ich diese Mail in meinem Mailposteingang:



> Betr.: Unser Aktenzeichen *******, Forderung der Firma "Internet Service AG - vormals Xentria AG", Projekt "1sms"
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau*****
> 
> ...




Können die wirklich über YAHOO meine Adresse ausfindig machen? Bitte mal kurz antworten ...

_diverse Editierungen, siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



snufi schrieb:


> Können die wirklich über YAHOO meine Adresse ausfindig machen? Bitte mal kurz antworten ...


nein


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



snufi schrieb:


> Können die wirklich über YAHOO meine Adresse ausfindig machen?


Eigentlich nicht, da der Provider deine Daten nicht an einen beliebigen  Hanswurscht herausgeben darf.


----------



## snufi (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> nein



Das war ja eine schnelle Antwort! Soll ich das Mail auch einfach wieder ignorieren? Ich habe die alten Mails sogar schon gelöscht, weil ich dachte die Sache ist aus der Welt ...

Übrigens hier eine sehr hilfreiche Seite mit einer Übersicht und eine Kontaktadresse, wo man sich bei der Polizei melden kann bzw. mein direkt Zuständigen:


Lg, Martina

_URL gelöscht, Seiten ohne Impressum sind hier unerwünscht modaction _


----------



## snufi (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, da der Provider deine Daten nicht an einen beliebigen  Hanswurscht herausgeben darf.



eigentlich nicht? Soll ich das Mail jetzt wieder ignorieren?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du weißt wegen Rechtsberatungsgesetz kann Dir hier keiner eine konkreten Rat im Einzelfall geben.

Aber vielleicht dieser allgemeine Hinweis: Wer in aller Welt kennt Deine Mail-Adresse.
Selbst wenn jemand den Klarnamen hat, der zu einer Mail-Adresse gehört, was will damit beweisen.


----------



## Antidialer (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> Außerdem werden im Falle der Nichtzahlung Ihre ermittelten Adressdaten sowie Daten über die mangelnde Vertragsdurchführung im Verzeichnis www.******.de gespeichert. Bedenken Sie nochmals die nachteiligen Folgen für Ihre Bonität, welche mit einem derartigen Eintrag verbunden sind!



Was mich hier interessieren würde: In wie weit ist eine derartige Drohung strafrechtlich relevant, wenn kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag besteht (Stichwort Kreditgefährdung)? 

Wie erfolgversprechend ist es, auf eine derartige Drohung hin das Inkassounternehmen abmahnen zu lassen und gegebenfalls auf Unterlassung zu klagen?


----------



## snufi (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Meine Bedenken sind derzeit - ich will nicht antworten, da ich ja völlig falsche Daten (Name etc.) angegeben habe ... ich wüsste nicht wie ich antworten sollte ...!?!?!? :wall:


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

...du wirst doch nicht einen Schuh anziehen wollen, der nicht passt, oder? Selbst wenn du antwortest, wird es an der Tatsache nichts ändern, dass man von dir Geld haben will.

Wenn du mal einige Seiten zuvor rumgelesen hast, dann ist dir sicher auch der eine oder andere Link zu Verbraucherzentralen aufgefallen. Selbst dort rät man allgemein, die Brieffreundschaft so gering als möglich zu halten. Weniger ist da mMn als mehr zu verstehen.


----------



## snufi (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Gut, dann behalte ich mir das hübsche Mail auf und mache mal wieder nix .. sinnlos - hab mir eben auf online das Fass ohne Boden für die Xentria angesehen - zu geil ... und einfach unglaublich!


----------



## peter1304 (10 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@ hi snufi
bleib standhaft und lache :-D  über soviel unverschämtheit.
glaub mir, es kann und wird dir nicht passieren. warte auf einen 
GERICHLICHEN - MAHNBESHEID, dann nur WIEDERSPRUCH ankreuzen
und zurück an das ausstellende gericht. was passiert nun????? NICHTS.
diese brüder scheuen das gericht." wie der deibel das weihwasser ".
denn der ANTRAGSTELLER ist nun in der BEWEISPFLICHT und ich glaube nicht, daß er etwas vorlegen kann. oder??
wenn es was neues gibt poste es einfach. also, keep cool.
gruß aus berlin 
peter


----------



## oxana (16 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

also langsam wird mir doch mulmig wenn ich daran denke,das mit den Gericht und Inkasso und so...


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



oxana schrieb:


> also langsam wird mir doch mulmig wenn ich daran denke,das mit den Gericht und Inkasso und so...


offensichtlich hast du den/die Threads nicht gelesen. Andernfalls wüßtest du was Sache  ist. 
Nochmal alles herbeten ist allerdings nicht drin, lesen mußt du schon selber.


----------



## peter1304 (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo jupp11
du sprichtst mir aus der seele.
in meinen vorigen posting habe ich doch schon geschrieben was noch auf ihm zukommt. oder sehe ich das falsch???? na ja, lesen muß er schon selbst.
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## oxana (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

heute bekam ich eine schöne sms von LEPRO 

Zitat:Einleitung Rechtlicher Schritte:Lesen Sie hierzu bitte die soeben gesendete  Email an :[email protected] Ihr Lebensprognose.net Team...
ich kann die mail nicht lesen ich habe die mail andresse nicht mehr,ich habe die damals gelöscht...was nun?


----------



## Penelope Poe (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



oxana schrieb:


> ich kann die mail nicht lesen ich habe die mail andresse nicht mehr,ich habe die damals gelöscht...was nun?



Das geht mir genau so, ich bekomme nur noch sms mit Hinweisen auf eine Mail an eine Email-Adresse, die seit Monaten nicht mehr besteht. Was nun?? Ich bin echt traurig, dass ich die Mails nicht lesen kann. Zum Glück stehen die meisten Inhalte dieser Mails irgendwo im Forum, da kann ich wenigstens erahnen, was mir entgangen ist


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Zum Glück stehen die meisten Inhalte dieser Mails irgendwo im Forum, da kann ich wenigstens erahnen, was mir entgangen ist


falls  jemand Entzugserscheinungen hat, einfach das hier lesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
da steht alles drin, bei den Knaben  in diesem Thread  wird das nicht wesentlich  anders aussehen


----------



## oxana (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

also,jetzt mal ohne [ edit] ..
was können die den machen???Es gibt so viele leute die [.......] wurden,und vor allem wenn hier schon manche schreiben das wenn man im Gerichtsbescheid "Wiederspruch" ankreuzt das danach nichts mehr kommt...weil die sich davor scheuen...stimmts???

Ich habe auch gehört das Leute es bezahlt haben,aber Xentria sagt das das Geld noch nicht überwiesen wurde...das komische daran ist das die Sparkasse die Überweisung bestätigt...habe ich auch hier irgendwo gelesen...

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (17 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

was du so alles  hörst und liest.. 

1.* gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide sind bis heute nicht bekannt 
2. Dass Leute  die uninformiert oder  verängstigt sind, bezahlen ist nichts Neues.
  Ob  xentria versucht, diese Leute nochmal zur Kasse zu bitten, ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## oxana (19 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Mir schon ich habe das irgendwo gelesen auch auf so einer seite gegen Xentria...da hat einer geschrieben das er längst bezahlt hat und die sparkasse es auch bestätigt,aber Xentria sagt das er es nicht bezahlt hat...


----------



## jupp11 (19 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



oxana schrieb:


> Mir schon ich habe das irgendwo gelesen auch auf so einer seite gegen Xentria..


Darf es etwas genauer sein? solche "hab ich irgendwo  gelesen" Infos helfen  nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Penelope Poe (19 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Darf es etwas genauer sein? solche "hab ich irgendwo  gelesen" Infos helfen  nicht wirklich weiter.



talkingermany.de/1202/  Beitrag vom 2.12.06 um 13.47, da erzählt jemand, dass er trotz bezahlen weiterhin Rechnungen bekommen hat


----------



## Freigeben (22 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo erstamal,
Bin auch schon ein mal auf die I-net Ser. Ag reingefallen habe einfach alles ignoriert,da alle angaben ausser meine e-mail nummer falsch waren. habe trotzdem schiss gehabt weil sie irgendwas mit der ip adresse speichern geschrieben haben mein bekannter is it-detektiv und meinte das man 100 pro einen mit der ip nicht  kriegen kann ausser wenn die X. bzw I-net Ser. Ag dass gerichtlich erlaubt(allerhöchstens den provider wenn sie nen spezialisten da haben) kriegt mein vorfall liegt locker 9 monate zurück und habe GAR KEINE probleme bekommen also alle die falsche angaben gemacht haben können sich entspannen
LG Freigeben


----------



## Totalserioes (23 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

[.....]

keine Panik........

alles wird gut:sun:

_Link wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## oxana (24 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

ich habe auch alles falsch eingegeben außer meine e-mail adresse...habe sie dann auch direkt gelöscht gehabt...:scherzkeks:


----------



## Speedy87 (29 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo ihr ich bin auch auf diese firma reingefallen

hab natürlich nich gezahlt sondern mich erst bei euch schlau gelesen.
zu erst hab ich ne email bekommen dann ne mahnug per post und jetzt ne zweite email wo drin steht das es jetzt die 2te mahnung sei ud ich innerhalb der nächsten 5tage (ab heute 29.04) zeit habe den btrag von 59€ und 3,50€ für die mahnungen zu überweisen.

ansonsten drohen sie mir mit inkaso is das bei jemanden schon so weit das das inkassobüro kommt?

also angst hab ich nich vor den hab ja auch noch nen anwalt zur hand würde mich mal interessieren 

lieben gruß speedy


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

...das Inkasso kommt (wenn du deine echten Daten bei dem Anbieter eingetragen hast). Das ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da es erst ernst wird, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme - den vermissen hier jedoch alle Beobachter des merkbefreiten Spiels und seiner gesetzesuntreuen Macher.


----------



## Speedy87 (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich dachte ich könnte jetzt rausfinden was kommt aber mein freund meinte ich soll´s lieber überweisen damit es keinen weiteren ärger gibt

jetzt hab ich die a*****löc** auch noch unterstüzt sorry für den ausdruck die regen mich reine [......] is das :wall: :wall: :wall:

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Speedy87 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich könnte jetzt rausfinden was kommt aber mein freund meinte ich soll´s lieber überweisen damit es keinen weiteren ärger gibt:wall: :wall: :wall:


Abo gekündigt, sonst kommen die in einem Jahr wieder: kannste dann das Zahlen bleiben lassen.


----------



## Freigeben (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

oxana dann brauche dir keine gedanken darüber machn:-D.
LG Freigeben


----------



## Eisbär (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Weiß irgendjemand eine informationsquelle, anhand derer ich feststellen kann, ob ich strafrechtlich gegen die Internet Service AG vorgehen kann?

Oder kann das jemand einfach schon so sagen?


----------



## guido-burkhard (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Präsentiere ihnen doch ganz einfach dieses Gerichtsurteil.


----------



## Eisbär (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Das Urteil ist zivilrechtlich.

Ich meine Strafrecht, also eine Möglichkeit, denen ein für alle mal das Handwerk zu legen. Wegen Wuchers, Betrugsversuch o.ä.


----------



## guido-burkhard (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn es ein solches Urteil gäbe, hätte sich die Information darüber schon längst wie ein Lauffeuer in allen Foren ausgebreitet. Wir wünschen uns alle ein solches Urteil, aber das gibt es (noch) nicht.


----------



## tadie74 (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

[B][/B] Hallo
Meine Tochter hat heute ein Schreiben von der Internet Service AG bekommen, in dem sie von Ihr 62,50 € wollen, weil sie wohl angeblich an einer Lebensprognose im Internet teilgenommen hat. Ich muß dazu sagen, das meine Tochter erst 9 Jahr alt ist und mit Sicherheit noch keine LEBENSPROGNOSE braucht :gruebel: Zuerst habe ich mir echt darüber gedanken gemacht, ob ich das jetzt zahlen muß oder nicht. Doch ich werde es mal darauf ankommen lassen, was passiert.


----------



## peanuts (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hier werden Sie geholfen...


----------



## truenoir (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi,

ich bin im November letzten Jahres kurz vor Mitternacht bei geistiger Abwesenheit auch auf Lebensprognose reingefallen (ich habe das Ergebnis nie abgefragt, da die meine Handy-Nummer haben wollten um mir ne SMS mit dem Abrufcode (oder sowas in der Art) zuzusenden. Aber da hatte ich meine Nummer gar net parat  )

Ich habe bisher alles ignoriert, die E-Mails, die Zahlungsaufforderungen und Erinnerungen sowie den ersten Inkasso-Brief (Deutsche Inkassostelle) vom Februar.

Heute kam dann, hab gar nicht mehr an den Müll gedacht, der 2. Inkasso-Brief der selben Firma, in der diese nun noch androhen, mich auf "w*w.schulderverzeichnis.de" einzutragen sowie evtl. Gerichtskosten vorrechnen, die auf mich *zukommen können*.

Zusätzlich steht diesmal auch Login-Datum und IP mit drauf 
Insgesamt (Hauptforderung, Gläubogerkosten, INkassogebühren, Auslagen und Zinsen) wollen sie nun schon 92,12 Euronen haben.

Ich werde das weiterhin ignorieren, solange nichts gerichtliches kommt.

Nun aber die Frage: Können die mich einfach so in ein Schuldnerverzeichnis eintragen? Wenn dem so ist, würde ich nämlich auch eher gegen die Firma klagen 

Gruß,
truenoir


----------



## Antidialer (14 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Eintragung in ein Schuldnerverzeichnis bei einer bestrittenen Forderung dürfte als üble Nachrede und Kreditgefährdung ausgelegt werden können. 

Ein Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens wird dich genau über mögliche Gegenmaßnahmen (eventuell Abmahnung) aufklären können.


----------



## UnderSky (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo,

so wie viele andere auch bin ich auf diese [.......] von Lebensprognose reingefallen, nach Erkundigungen im Internet hieß' es immer nicht zahlen.
Das habe ich auch getan, bis mir ein Brief ins Haus flatterte, nach wieder 2 Monaten, mit der Aufforderung innerhalb von 5 Tagen 91,xx zu bezahlen, meine IP Adresse aufgefangen wurde usw. wenn ich innerhalb von diesen 5 tagen den entsprechenden Betrag nicht bezahle, würde mir Gerichtskosten und ähnliches für mich zur Last fallen.

Habe keine Ahnung, was ich machen soll. 
Ich habe kein eigenes Einkommen, da ich Schülerin bin, meinen Eltern mag ich das nicht erzählen, sonst gibtz es nur wueder Streß. 
Verbraucherzentral soll für mich ein Beratungsgespräch 25 Euro kosten.

Mensch, ich habe doch kein Geld...

Muss ich nun doch Angst haben, habe gehört, dass bei einigen wirklich so weit gekommen ist, dass es zu Gericht kam.

Ich kann mir doch das gar nicht leisten. :cry: 

Bitte um Hilfe, dringend!!! 

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> Muss ich nun doch Angst haben, habe gehört, dass bei einigen wirklich so weit gekommen ist, dass es zu Gericht kam.



Hören ist natürlich auch weitaus sicherer als durchlesen :wall: 

Ich würde trotzdem mal Letzteres ausprobieren - nicht nur beim Anmelden auf dubiosen Webseiten, sondern auch in Internetforen, wo die Frage "Muss ich nun doch Angst haben" schon 500 Mal beantwortet ist...


----------



## peanuts (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



UnderSky schrieb:


> Habe keine Ahnung, was ich machen soll.
> Ich habe kein eigenes Einkommen, da ich Schülerin bin, meinen Eltern mag ich das nicht erzählen, sonst gibtz es nur wueder Streß. Bitte um Hilfe, dringend!!!


Rede bitte mit deinen Eltern und verweise sie auf dieses Forum hier. Sie werden Verständnis haben weil sie vielleicht auch auf diese Seite herein gefallen wären. Mit den gegebenen Tipps hier kann man sich auch ohne Verbraucherzentrale wehren. 

Aber im Prinzip musst du erst mal gar nicht reagieren. Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid in's Haus flattern sollte, musst du bzw. deine Eltern dagegen Widerspruch einlegen (Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und ab zur Post). Das wird aber aller Vorraussicht nach nicht passieren.

Ich selbst habe Kinder in diesem kritischen  Alter und hab da auch schon das eine oder andere "Fehlverhalten" korrigieren müssen. Mit solchen konkreten Fällen kann man ihnen die Gefahren des Internets viel drastischer vor Augen führen als wenn man nur ganz allgemein darauf verweist.

Kopf hoch und cool bleiben!


----------



## UnderSky (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Naja, tut mir leid, wenn ich fälscherlicherweise gehört und nicht gelesen habe.
Daraus sollte man aber auch keinen Ochsen/Elefanten machen.

Und ja, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass sowas 500mal beantowrtet ist, auf die Frage, ob man Angst haben muss.

Jedoch wenn nun schon der 2. Bescheid kommt und diesmal ernster klingt als der 1.ere und auch von der deutschen Inkassostelle, dann macht das dann doch schon Bange, zu dem gehe ich davon aus, dass einige der Betroffenen gute Ratschläge zur Selbsthilfe geben können, dazu wäre dann ein weiterer Beitrag also nicht schlimm.

Hinzufügend ist noch zu sagen, dass ich 23 Jahre alt bin und ja, ich bin in schulischer Ausbildung tätig, d.h. mein finanzielles Einkommen was ich nur habe, ist das über meine Eltern, welches ausreichen ist, um davon leben zu kennen bzw. in der gesellschaft eine existierende Lebensbasis zu schaffen strich solche Sachen, wie Beträge über 25 Euro mal so auszugeben ist nicht drin bei mir.

Sicherlich gibt es auch ein Gesetz, dass besagt, dass wenn man nciht einkommensblub ist, Zahlungen dieser Art nicht nachgehen kann, davon habe ich schon mal was "gelesen" und "gehört" als man damals z.B. noch die GEZ für Schüler und Studenten "befreien" lassen konnte.

Ich habe nun vor denen einen Brief zu schreiben und mache ihnen das klar und ich weise auf das Interesse der polizeilichen Behörde sowie der Presse hin. Da, auch schon diverse Sendungen im Fernsehen liefen, habe mir vorhin ein Ausschnitt von YouTube hochgeladenes Videomaterial angesehen gehabt.

Ich finde es einfach für mich persönlich eine Sauerei,
ohne ausdrücklichen Hinweis zu geben auf die entstehenden Kosten und dann mit dieser massiven Verfolgung. 
Ich würde schon fast sagen, ich fühle mich in meiner Privatsphäre irgendwo gestört, dadurch dass ich echt jeden Monat schon regelrechte Angst habe, mein Postfach nur zu öffnen, um zu sehen, was für Post drin ist.
Mag sein, dass das schon sehr krass ist von der Reaktion hier drauf, aber so ergeht es mir einfach.

Vor allem, dass monatelang erst nichts kam und dann Anfang dieses Jahres es anfing mit diversen Mahnungen, zu dem kam dann ein 1. Bescheid von einem Inkassobüro und danach monatelang nichts, hatte mich ja schon in der Zeit informiert gehabt, ob es dazu schon Fälle gab...
Nunja, dann im April kam dann der Bescheid vom DIS und wollten einen bestimmten Betrag und nun Ende Mai wieder ein Brief innerhalb von 5 Tagen soll Zahlung geleistet werden.
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die Zahlungsaufforderung irgendwann nichtig wird und man z.B. wie hier nicht monatelang die Zahlungsaufforderung entfallen lassen kann und auf einmal wieder anfangen.


----------



## peter1304 (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi undersky
ich kann dir nur den guten rat geben sich  HIER durchzulesen.
gruß 
peter


----------



## peanuts (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



UnderSky schrieb:


> Ich habe nun vor denen einen Brief zu schreiben und mache ihnen das klar und ich weise auf das Interesse der polizeilichen Behörde sowie der Presse hin.


Bringt nix. Ein paar Postings weiter oben findest du in einem meiner Beiträge einen Link, wo du auch Musterbriefe runterladen kannst. Passenden aussuchen, persönliche Daten anpassen und ab damit. Am besten per Fax schicken mit Sendebestätigung oder unter Zeugen in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## Vogtlandia (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande:

Zwischen der Schweiz und der BRD gibt es kein Vollstreckungsabkommen !!!

Meine minderjährige Tochter hat heute auch den 2. Brief von der "DIS" erhalten.


----------



## Vogtlandia (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

und hier noch eine aktuelles Urteil zu einer anderen HP der gleichen Firma:

http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/Pressemitteilungen/070219 - Lebenserwartung/070219 - Lebenserwartung.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Für 30 Euro gab es den Test nicht  bei X/IS sondern anderswo. Über den Frankfurter Briefkasten wurde vom Münchner AG entschieden und bei Xentria/IS wäre man ja hier auch nicht ganz falsch, oder?


----------



## johinos (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG ... genlogie*



nicale schrieb:


> ...Frage zur Firma genlogie.com! ...Wer kennt diese Firma und kann mir evtl. weiterhelfen?


Was grundsätzlich, also auch bei "genlogie" hilft, steht hier reichlich im Forum, an sehr vielen Stellen. Da wird auch auf einen Artikel der Stiftung Warentest ind Heft 5/2007 hingewiesen: Abofallen im Netz - Böse Überraschung

Ausgehend von diesem Artikel gibt es eine kurze Zusammenfassung aus Bayern: Abzocker im Netz: So wehren Sie sich! Dort kurz und einfach zum abschreiben:

Mustertext der Stiftung Warentest:
"Ich bestreite, dass ein Vertrag zustande kam. Gleichzeitig erkläre ich hilfsweise und - da Ihre Widerrufsbelehrung fehlerhaft ist - fristgerecht den Widerruf. Außerdem erkläre ich hilfsweise die Anfechtung, weil ich nur eine Gratis-Nutzung wollte. Ich werde nicht zahlen."

Ob Einschreiben oder nicht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Eigentlich schade für's Geld, wenn der Brief nicht mal gelesen wird - siehe oben: Rückschein liegt bei der Post samt Einschreiben

Das gilt aber in erster Linie für den Fall, dass man sich angemeldet, aber den Kostenhinweis übersehen hat.

Wer sich aber überhaupt nicht angemeldet hat, hat ein Problem: Die Post wird anscheinend nicht gelesen. Aber auch dafür gibt's Rat:  Wer nicht zahlt und auf stur schaltet, wird irgendwann auch in Ruhe gelassen. Nerven behalten und aussitzen!


----------



## nicale (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hab vielen Dank johinos! da ja offensichtlich e-mail schreiben bei der Firma nicht viel bringt werde ich es wiohl sein lassen!weil habe mich nun schon zwei mal bei denen gemeldet das ich bei denen kein abo eingegangen bin und hab totzdem wieder ein rechnung bekomnmen! ich werde jetzt mal abwarten ob noch etwas von denen  kommt! lg nicale :-p


----------



## conair2004 (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Internet Service AG hat einen Preis bekommen:
http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=561


----------



## g-boylive89 (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hier ist noch ein saurer bürger von deutschland. Habe mich bei 1sms nicht angemeldet, nur die handynummer eingegeben nicht auf bestätigung gedrückt.
trotzdem ist heute so ein brief mit sonen rechtsanwalt mit gedruckter unterschrift bekommen. Er will mir eine klage auf dem kopf werfen, wenn ich nicht zahle darf er das rechtlich gesehen. Der rechtsanwalt arbeitet für die internet service ag. Und da er laut Brief noch eine Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung hat wollte ich nochmal nachfragen ob ich da rechtlich was dagegen machen kann???


----------



## Missyesprit (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen..Internet Service AG in Rotkreuz,ich habe eine Email erhalten das ich kostenlos einen Ahnencheck durchführen kann...ich habe mich angemeldet und bekam erst eine woche später einen link das ich das freischalten soll...habe dann eine email erhalten das ich meine rechnung begleichen soll....ich habe vielleicht dumm aus der wäsche geschaut..ich hätte diesen service niemals gegen entgelt in anspruch genommen...habe gestern einen brief mit einer rahlungsaufforderung erhalten...was soll ich jetzt tun?
Mein Vater meinte ich solle nichts zahlen und mal abwarten was passiert!.Wäre lieb wenn ihr mir mal ein feedback geben würdet, was ich tun soll oder wer damit noch erfahrungen gemacht hat!? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Marco (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Missyesprit,

mein Tipp auf keinen Fall den Thread durchlesen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## panky (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Der Betrug ist eine Täuschung, um den Getäuschten dazu zu veranlassen, so über sein Vermögen oder das eines Dritten zu verfügen, dass ein Vermögensschaden eintritt.
Auch der Versuch ist strafbar. Deshalb zeigt diese Typen an, die früher Dialer-Betrug begangen haben, sieh Zeitschrift CT.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

[email protected] panky, welch große Worte - hast dich da ein bisschen verhaspelt!


----------



## panky (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Reducal schrieb:


> welch große Worte - hast dich da ein bisschen verhaspelt!


Was soll denn das, willst du das etwa verhindern? Die Burschen müssen langsam aufpassen. Nochmals lest die neue Zeitschrift CT - da gibt es nichts zu verhaspeln. Willst du eigentlich, dass die ihr Unwesen weiter betreiben? Oder bist du evtl. einer von denen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



panky schrieb:


> Oder bist du evtl. einer von denen?


Also Reducal ist sicher keiner von denen. Reducal ist jedoch jemand, der deine "Vorschläge" realistisch einschätzen kann.

Diese Leute sind nun bereits seit über fünf Jahren weltweit tätig, und bislang war niemand dazu in der Lage, sie nur annähernd einzuschränken. Und wenn's mal brenzlig wird, "wandert" man kurzerhand aus nach Tortola, Dubai, Rumänien, in die Schweiz, und die Spielchen beginnen aufs neue.

Wenn du es schaffst, denen nachhaltig Einhalt zu gebieten, schlage ich dich für das Bundesverdienstkreuz vor


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Nicht jeder, der andere übers Ohr haut, ist ein Betrüger. Im Graubereich zwischen der "landläufigen" Einschätzung eines "Betruges" und des "strafrechtlichen" Betrugstatbestands lassen sich Millionen und Abermillionen verdienen! In Deutschland jedenfalls... (seit dem Ende der Dialerei verdienen halt die Telcos nicht mehr mit an dem, was man landläufig B* nennen könnte...)
auch ich garantiere Dir ewige Verehrung, wenn Du es schaffst, diesen "Graubereich" auszutrocknen. Bundesverdienstkreuz finde ich aber nicht so gut. Das ist doch zu oft was für Leute, die am Bund gut verdienen - wenn Du diese tiefgründige Ironie verstehst


----------



## Seulaslintan (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi Folks,

auch mich hats erwischt, bevor ihr aber denkt "Wieder so einer der, anstatt sich das Forum durchzulesen, nur fragt!" weit gefehlt ich hab mir vieles durchgelesen nur 2 Sachen frag ich mich noch. Auf einigen Seiten wird geraten das "ich zahl nich" -Schreiben per ->Einschreiben<- zu schicken. Hab von jemandem gehört man könnte nichts Per Einschreiben ins Ausland schicken. Quelle ist auch rätselhaft vielleicht hab ichs mir nur eingebildet. Weiteres was nützt per Einschreiben ? Man hat zwar die Gewissheit das etwas angekommen ist, jedoch könnten die ebenso behauptet man hätte denen nen Brief mit leerem Zettel als Inhalt geschickt.

Frage ist jetzt lediglich ob ich denen nochmal nen Brief "per Einschreiben" schicken kann/soll. 

Ansonsten macht Ihr Eure Sache mit dem Auffangbecken für geschädigte echt gut! Ich hab doch tatsächlich bevor ich das hier gelesen habe, in Erwägung gezogen zu zahlen.


----------



## Wembley (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Seulaslintan schrieb:


> Hab von jemandem gehört man könnte nichts Per Einschreiben ins Ausland schicken. Quelle ist auch rätselhaft vielleicht hab ichs mir nur eingebildet.


 Deine Einschätzung dieser etwaigen Quelle trügt dich nicht. Natürlich kann man Einschreiben ins Ausland verschicken. 





Seulaslintan schrieb:


> Weiteres was nützt per Einschreiben ? Man hat zwar die Gewissheit das etwas angekommen ist, jedoch könnten die ebenso behauptet man hätte denen nen Brief mit leerem Zettel als Inhalt geschickt.


Ein Empfänger kann das behaupten, ja. Jeder kann vieles behaupten, solang der Tag lang ist. Nur ist halt die Frage, wie weit man bei einem möglichen Gerichtsverfahren damit kommt. Und eben nur für diesen Fall des Falles (für den mehr oder weniger unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass dies vor Gericht landen sollte) machen das (Einschreiben verschicken) die User. Denn wenn sich jemand schon die Mühe macht, ein Einschreiben zu verschicken, wird er für die paar Zeilen Text auch noch Zeit finden. Zumindest klingt diese Argumentation ziemlich einleuchtend. Wenn jemand allerdings noch sicherer  gehen will, muss er den Brief einem Zeugen zeigen, vor seinen Augen den Brief ins Kuvert stecken und sich von ihm zur Post begleiten lassen. 


Seulaslintan schrieb:


> Frage ist jetzt lediglich ob ich denen *nochmal *nen Brief "per Einschreiben" schicken kann/soll.


Soll das heißen, du hast denen schon mal ein Einschreiben geschickt? Will nur sicherheitshalber nachfragen. 
Prinzipiell legt niemand Wert auf eine Brieffreundschaft. Und schon gar nicht per Einschreiben. Wenn sie das das erste Mal nicht glauben wollen, ist es ihr Problem, denn dann müssen sie aktiv werden. Aktiv werden in dem Sinne, dass sie mal gerichtliche Mahnbescheide (die schon sehr, sehr, sehr selten sind und von diesen Leuten, um die es in diesem Thread geht, sind mir überhaupt keine bekannt) verschicken müssten, die aber auch kein Weltuntergang wären, denn diesen Mahnbescheiden kann man widersprechen. Danach käme die Sache vor Gericht. Spätestens dann haben die die Hosen voll.
Noch einen Thread zum Thema "Brieffreundschaft": Vielleicht kennst du ihn schon. Jedenfalls sehr aufschlussreich. Es geht noch dazu um den selben Anbieter.
Hier der Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Seulaslintan (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Oh da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen.

Eigentlich sollte es so dastehen:

"*Frage ist jetzt lediglich ob ich denen nochmal nen Brief, nur diesmal "per Einschreiben", schicken kann/soll.*

Den Link kannt ich btw noch nich, danke auch dafür Wembley!

Also ich hatte vor erstmal ruhige Kugel zu schieben und maximal nen Brief per Einschreiben als Antwort auf die erste Mahnung zu schreiben.

Kostet mich ohnehin schon Haufen Nerven. Ich hab mir zuerst überlegt ob ich denen den Zeitaufwand, den ich wegen diesem Mist habe, in Rechnung stellen soll als Antwort auf ihr dreistet Schreiben. Schliesslich kostet mich das informieren über den Sachverhalt und die Rechtslage Zeit und Nerven. Dann das Schriftstück aufsetzen, zur Post bringen etc... 

Vielleicht mach ich das noch, wenn ich ganz mies gelaunt bin, denk ich mir noch einiges zum Thema anfallende Kosten aus :-D


----------



## johinos (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ist doch eigentlich egal, ob ein normaler Brief oder ein Einschreiben vom Empfänger ignoriert wird, wahrscheinlich nicht mal gelesen wird. Ich habe noch nirgends gelesen, dass jemand bei den typischen Abo-Fallen mit einem Brief mehr erreicht hat als mit einer einfachen EMail oder mit Nichtstun:  Wer nicht bestellt hat, braucht auch nicht zahlen.

Erst ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht ist Grund, eine Briefmarke zu kaufen.


----------



## bob1989 (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Habe mir den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber hier ein Video von Bizz:

_Link gelöscht wegen unklarem copyright  modaction  _
Sorry wenn der Link schon gepostet wurde - dann ignoriert mich einfach 


mfg aus Essen


----------



## Djensi (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



johinos schrieb:


> Erst ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht ist Grund, eine Briefmarke zu kaufen.



Moin und Tach alle zusammen!

Das ist auch die Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentralen. Die interserv verwendet z.T. nicht zustellfähige Adressen, z.B. die in Dubai. Da hilft auch kein Widersprechen und Einschreiben mit Rückantwort ist eh  nicht möglich. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid von einem "echten" Gericht kommt, mittlerweile verwendet das eine oder andere Inkassobüro gerichtliche Briefköpfe, ist es Zeit zu handeln.

Haltet durch!


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Djensi schrieb:


> ..... mittlerweile verwendet das eine oder andere Inkassobüro *gerichtliche Briefköpfe*,  ....


Was verstehst Du unter *gerichtlichen Briefköpfen*?


----------



## Djensi (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Auf den Briefbögen steht oben irgendetwas von Amtsgericht o. Ä., und weiter unten stellt sich heraus das dies nur ein Fake ist und tatsächlich wieder direkt vom Inkassobüro versandt wurde (habe ich gerade vor kurzem in einem der vielen hundert Foren zu diesem Thema gelesen. Die Dreistigkeit kennt also keine Grenzen). 
Die für die interserv eintreibende DIS firmiert nun in Eschborn, Mergenthaler Allee 75-81. Wohnt da einer in der Nähe und kann mal gucken?
Geschäftsführer ist nun ein [...], die Umschläge sind in 64295 Darmstadt frankiert. In 64291 Darmstadt/Wixhausen (gibts tatsächlich!) wohnt auch ein Herr U.P.....

Schönen Sonntag!
Djensi

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Djensi schrieb:


> Auf den Briefbögen steht oben irgendetwas von Amtsgericht o. Ä.



Könne mal jmd. anonymisiert so einen Brief scannen und hier einstellen?

Den Herrn P. gibt es tatsächlich und auch die Inkassofirma DIS, die anscheinend ausschließlich für ihre Partner/Schwesterfirmen beitreibt. Wo dann aber die Briefe tatsächlich freigestempelt werden und in den Versand gehen, ist unerheblich, da (wenn auch hier nicht näher erklärt) die Beteiligten bzw. die beteiligten Firmen hinreichend bekannt sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

[offtopic]hat jetzt schon mal jmd einen Gesellschafterauszug der DIS gesehen?[/offtopic]


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Djensi schrieb:


> Auf den Briefbögen steht oben irgendetwas von Amtsgericht o. Ä., und weiter unten stellt sich heraus das dies nur ein Fake ist  .......


Meinst Du etwa: Zugelassen vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts ..... ?

Das ist nur der Hinweis, dass sie eine Genehmigung nach Rechtsberatungsgesetz haben.


----------



## Djensi (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich bin in letzter Zeit für eine Freundin in allen möglichen Foren unterwegs gewesen, leider habe ich mir nicht gemerkt in welchem es stand und wie aktuell es gewesen ist. :wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [offtopic]hat jetzt schon mal jmd einen Gesellschafterauszug der DIS gesehen?[/offtopic]


http://tinyurl.com/ysa7tf  (Posting vom 13.07.2006)


> [....]Laut Gesellschafterliste, die mir heute das AG Frankfurt am Main zugestellt hat, ist eine europe holding AG, CH-6300 Zug, Stammeinlage 25.000 Euro, alleinige Gesellschafterin der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH. Unterzeichnet: Frankfurt am Main, den 31. März 2006[....]








Noch Fragen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

den Auszug kenne ich zufälligst sehr genau - aber ich rede vom Gesellschafterauszug der DIS.
PS: Nimm den mal bitte wieder raus, Frau d*S* sieht so was nicht so gern 
edit: Ach so, klar... sorry, das habe ich wieder vergessen... (du meinst den Beitrag in antispam) - Damals bat ich um Überlassung des Gekrakels zum Schriftvergleich  *ascheaufmeinhaupt* (ich fand das in meinen Unterlagen nicht)

Den alten Europe-Briefkasten bei d*S* habe ich auch schon gesehen - und der neue Briefkasten hat mich dann schon nicht mehr interessiert, weil sich ja dadurch nicht wirklich was änderte - so jedenfalls meine (von Frau d*S*'s Ansicht abweichende) Ansicht


----------



## Hunaugeist (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, ich habe heute auch Post von der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Eschborn erhalten. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand überprüfen wer hinter dieser Firma steckt. Die Dreistigkeit der Internet Service AG nimmt kein Ende.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Hunaugeist schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand überprüfen wer hinter dieser Firma steckt.


Warum das Rad nochmal erfinden?





Reducal schrieb:


> ....die Beteiligten bzw. die beteiligten Firmen hinreichend bekannt sind.


----------



## Seulaslintan (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich im vorraus schon mal entschuldigen weils nix zum Thema beiträgt. 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es den Tatbestand einer Straftat erfüllt ( ich möchte keinen Rat!) wenn man einen Vertrag, der unter völlig falschen Vorraussetzungen abgeschlossen wurde, eingeht:

Person A sagt dem Kunden das er _einmalig_ einen Betrag zu zahlen hätte und dann das Angebot, sofern er sofort unterschreibt, stünde ihm ein Jahr lang zur Verfügung.

Nun findet der Kunde aber heraus das das Angebot mit monatlichen Kosten einhergeht... Ist das irreführend oder ist der Kunde selber schuld ?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du meinst monatliche Kosten, zahlbar für ein Jahr? Das ist reine Auslegungssache in ziviler Hinsicht aber keinesfalls eine Straftat durch den Anbieter.


----------



## Seulaslintan (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ahja ok. Meinst du damit das der Anbieter soviel über das Angebot lügen und falschreden kann, soviel er will, da nur das was im Vertrag steht Gültigkeit besitzt ?

Ich hatte halt gehofft das der Anbieter keine Falschaussagen machen darf.
Schon allein der Zusatz "Wenn Sie sofort unterschreiben..." ist schon bißchen merkwürdig...


----------



## Seulaslintan (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Mit monatlichen Kosten mein ich das der Kunde den Beitrag, den er eigentlich einmalig zahlen sollte jetzt monatlich zahlen soll, also mind. 12 Monate lang. Aber der Anbieter selber hat den Kunden glauben lassen es wäre einmalig


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Grundsätzlich ist es so, das bei Verträgen das schriftliche zählt. Wenn man in einem Vertrag unterschrieben hat, 12 Monate lang 100 Euro zu zahlen zählt der Vertrag.

Mündliche Absprachen zählen nur, wenn sie schriftlich im Vertrag vermerkt wurden.

Anders ist es, wenn nur ein mündlicher Vertrag besteht. dann kommt es darauf an, wer wie gut glaubhaft darlegen kann, was besprochen wurde


----------



## Seulaslintan (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ok alles kla danke. Naja das buchen wir dann wieder einmal unter Erfahrung ab :wall:


----------



## ngarevok (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Sehr geehrte Forumbenutzer,

heute habe ich bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet, genau aus dem Fall, aus dem Sie auch alle betroffen sind.

Laut des Herrn bei der Polizei läuft gegen diese Firma schon ein Verfahren.

Ich wäre gerne bereit zusammen mit anderen (aber auch alleine) damit noch weiter an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Solchen Firmen kann nur durch Information der breiten Bevölkerung das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Sobald ich weitere Informationen des Gerichts aus Frankfurt habe, werde ich Sie gerne hier zur Verfügung stellen.


Mit besten Grüßen
Olli Meinecke


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ach Olli, dieses (Frankfurter) Verfahren ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach längst im Sande stecken geblieben - darauf würde ich nicht vertrauen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ngarevok schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne bereit zusammen mit anderen (aber auch alleine) damit noch weiter an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.


Nur zur Info: Dieses Unternehmen ist bereits seit geraumer Zeit TV-bekannt. 

Immerhin hatten diese Leute bereits zweimal Besuch von "BIZZ/Kabel1" i.S. "Testcars.de" und "Lebensprognose.com", und auch das ZDF ("WISO ermittelt") kam in Sachen "Lebenserwartung.com" zu Besuch.

Die Videos dazu sind in diversen (nicht in Deutschland hostenden) Foren eingestellt und erfreuen sich immer noch großer Beliebtheit.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 Juli 2007)

*technische Probleme bei der Rechnungserstellung*

Wer kann schon von sich behaupten, *1970* einen Onlinevertrag übers Internet abgeschlossen zu haben?


----------



## blowfish (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



ngarevok schrieb:


> Solchen Firmen kann nur durch Information der breiten Bevölkerung das Handwerk gelegt werden.



Das ist ja das Problem. Eine breite Masse von Geschädigten? Ab wie viel Betroffenen wird es interessant?  
Auf die breite Masse der Bevölkerung kann man sich nicht verlassen. Für die ist es nur mal kurz von Interesse und wird dann schnell wieder vergessen. 
Wenn dann mal einer selbst darauf hinein fällt, wird wieder um Information der breiten Bevölkerung ersucht. 
Man kann sich hier darüber unterhalten, wie man mit der Sache umgegangen ist, aber ohne in die verbotene Rechtsberatung abzugleiten.
mfG
Günter


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: technische Probleme bei der Rechnungserstellung*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Wer kann schon von sich behaupten, *1970* einen Onlinevertrag übers Internet abgeschlossen zu haben?


Da hat Herr/Frau Buchhaltung wohl vergessen, die Verzugszinsen in Ansatz zu bringen. Eigentlich ein seltsamer Name. Wer heißt schon Buchhaltung?

Mysteriös ist jedoch das Konto bei der HypoVereinsbank. Im Normalfall muss man bei Kontoeröffnung einen Ausweis vorzeigen. In welchem Land ist "Zentrale" als Vorname zulässig? Wer heißt mit Nachnamen "Abrechnung"?

Das stinkt.

Man sollte die Bank das noch mal prüfen lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: technische Probleme bei der Rechnungserstellung*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer heißt mit Nachnamen "Abrechnung"? Das stinkt. Man sollte die Bank das noch mal prüfen lassen.



Ist in Arbeit - ab Posting Nr. 5:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16188


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: technische Probleme bei der Rechnungserstellung*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist in Arbeit - ab Posting Nr. 5:
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16188


Banken, die für das Drückerinkasso nach dem Tappen in Kostenfallen die benötigten Kontozugänge stellen, sind viel verständiger als das Telekommunikationsunternehmen, welches zuvor die Ernten der Dialerei bei ihren Kunden mitkassiert hat.

Durch den häufigen Wechsel der Bankverbindungen in diesen Kreisen scheint es ohnehin sinnvoll zu sein, bei der jeweiligen Bank einfach mal mit Vorlage des Inkassoschreibens nachzuhören, ob das Konto noch besteht.

Mich wundert jedoch der Zusammenhang in dem zuvor verlinkten Forum. Soll das heißen, die Rechnung kam zusammen mit anderer Werbung wie ein Newsletter ins Postfach? Einfach so?


----------



## dvill (22 September 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Das Drückerinkasso kann nicht in allen Fällen wirklich überzeugen. Vielleicht müssten die Herrschaften doch mal die EDV-Abläufe überprüfen.


----------



## anoif (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Puzzie77 schrieb:


> Supi find ich echt toll das einem hier so geholfen wird.Ist mir aber auch eine leere werd sowas nie wieder machen.Danke für die ganz liebe hilfe nun mach ich mir auch nicht mehr so viele gedanken.Ich weiß ja das ich nichts unrechtes gemacht habe:-D ich war echt ganz schön fertig vorhin,nun geht es mir um einiges besser.:-p


Hi
wie wurde denn dir geholfen????

Denn ich bekam auch per Mail Mahnungen und bis zum Inkassoschreiben. Bin dann zum Konsumentenschutz gegangen habe danach einen Brief an die Inkassostelle mit Einschreiben bekommen. NAch einem Monat bekam ich das zweite Inkassoschreiben- werde nochmals zum Konsumentenschutz gehen- aber ich verzweifle gerade- es nervt auch mit der Zeit schon...

Wenn du mir helfen kannst- bitte schick mir eine Mail: [...]

Danke für eure Unterstützung

LG

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Grüße in die Alpenrepublik, in das Land der Berge und das Land des Wembley 

Bitte hier keine e-mails posten!
konsumentenschutz klingt nach Österreich(*) - aber so groß sind ja die Unterschiede nicht. Wenn Dir aber nicht hilft, was hier im Forum steht (oder was an weiteren Infos verlinkt ist), kann dir der Konsumentenschutz auch nicht helfen.
Lesen, Lesen, Lesen
zB auch hier
via konsumentenschutz.at:
http://www.arbeiterkammer.at/www-192-IP-33899.html

(*) das sagt ja auch deine E-Mailadresse, aber die wird hier nicht lange stehen


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



anoif schrieb:


> Wenn du mir helfen kannst- bitte schick mir eine Mail: [...]



Um sich im Forum auszutauschen, gibt es die *P*rivate *N*achricht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/private.php


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xentria AG...Zahlungsaufforderung*



anoif schrieb:


> NAch einem Monat bekam ich das zweite Inkassoschreiben- werde nochmals zum Konsumentenschutz gehen- aber ich verzweifle gerade- es nervt auch mit der Zeit schon...


Welcher Drohstufe auf der nach unten offenen Skala sinnloser Phantasieschreiben wäre das zweite Schreiben zuzuordnen?


----------



## anoif (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Naja ich habe das 2. Inkassoschreiben erhalten zum Bezug zu meinen eingeschrieben Brief. 
Dieses Inkassoschreiben besagt nur dass ich mit meinen eingeschriebenen Brief, nichts dergleichen tun kann und dass ich trotz allem nochmals zur Kassa gebeten wurde!!!

Trotzdem weiß ich noch immer nicht was ich tun soll!!!
:cry:


----------



## Djensi (3 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



anoif schrieb:


> Naja ich habe das 2. Inkassoschreiben erhalten zum Bezug zu meinen eingeschrieben Brief.
> Dieses Inkassoschreiben besagt nur dass ich mit meinen eingeschriebenen Brief, nichts dergleichen tun kann und dass ich trotz allem nochmals zur Kassa gebeten wurde!!!
> 
> Trotzdem weiß ich noch immer nicht was ich tun soll!!!
> :cry:



Mach es so wie ich: Nix machen, vorsichtshalber habe ich diese wertlosen Schreiben von irgendwelchen Inkassosbüros aufbewahrt. Wenn Du reagierst gibt es immer eine Gegenreaktion. Ich habe absolute Ruhe bewahrt und nun ist seit 6 Monaten "still ruht der See", trotz "...sonst kommt der Anwalt!" Der hätte ja auch gerne kommen können....
Die Zermürbungstaktik dieser Leute führt immer wieder dazu, dass dann doch gezahlt wird, da machen sich bei schlappen 70 € und mehr die Portokosten  für die Abzocker & Co x-fach bezahlt. 

Nicht zahlen + nicht antworten = Ruhe


----------



## Mikey M (13 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Djensi schrieb:


> Mach es so wie ich: Nix machen, vorsichtshalber habe ich diese wertlosen Schreiben von irgendwelchen Inkassosbüros aufbewahrt. Wenn Du reagierst gibt es immer eine Gegenreaktion. Ich habe absolute Ruhe bewahrt und nun ist seit 6 Monaten "still ruht der See", trotz "...sonst kommt der Anwalt!" Der hätte ja auch gerne kommen können....
> Die Zermürbungstaktik dieser Leute führt immer wieder dazu, dass dann doch gezahlt wird, da machen sich bei schlappen 70 € und mehr die Portokosten  für die Abzocker & Co x-fach bezahlt.
> 
> Nicht zahlen + nicht antworten = Ruhe


Nicht zahlen + nicht antworten = Ruhe ist eine schöne Formel, leider trifft sie net auf die ehemalige Internet Service AG zu. Vor 12 Tagen habe ich, nach einem halben Jahr Pause, erneut eine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, dieses Mal mit der unmittelbaren Androhung einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs (lol).
Ich hab dasselbe gemacht wie immer - nix. Die haben meinen Widerruf, mehr bekommen die nicht.
Lustigerweise kam auf dieselbe Emailaddy heute eine Nachricht von Nachbarschaft24.net, und in dem Link, über den ich mich einloggen sollte, stand lustigerweise dieselbe Addy, die ich damals bei LePro angegeben habe. Beim Googlen nach dieser Seite bin ich dann wieder hier gelandet, wo darauf hingewiesen wurde, daß dahinter dieselben Leute wie bei LePro stecken. 
Find ich schon rotzedreist, es nochmal mit dieser Masche zu versuchen...


----------



## anoif (14 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hi!!!

Mir ist es heute gleich ergangen- habe gerade die gleiche Mail von Nachbarschaftshilfe 24 bekommen- also des is doch jetzt echt zu viel

HAst du eigentlich schon ein Inkassoschreiben erhalten????


----------



## schneckchen74 (18 November 2007)

*Neuer Test per Mail/Sms*

Ist schon witzig....dafür dass wir tonnenweise Mahn- und Drohschreiben von der X..... erhalten haben, bekommen wir heute eine Mail und Sms, dass sie sich freuen, uns den neuen Test anbieten zu können....


----------



## riker (19 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mikey M schrieb:


> Vor 12 Tagen habe ich, nach einem halben Jahr Pause, erneut eine letzte Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, dieses Mal mit der unmittelbaren Androhung einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs (lol).


dito 

für diejenigen, denen es nicht aufgefallen ist: vergleicht doch mal die Bankverbindungen....... 
(hat es da u.U. Probleme gegeben :roll: ???)


----------



## Mikey M (19 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



anoif schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon ein Inkassoschreiben erhalten????



Nö, Inkassodrohungen per Email verschicken sie wohl nicht 

@schneckchen: dito. Heute traf bei mir auch die Bitte ein, doch einen neuen LePro-Test zu machen. Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich lachen soll oder eher den da mache -> :wall:


----------



## Ksanta (20 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Mikey M schrieb:


> Nö, Inkassodrohungen per Email verschicken sie wohl nicht
> 
> @schneckchen: dito. Heute traf bei mir auch die Bitte ein, doch einen neuen LePro-Test zu machen. Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich lachen soll oder eher den da mache -> :wall:


Hallo ) hab heute ganz zufällig die Seite entdeckt, da ich wo kurzem e-mail erhalten hab von Nachbar24 oder wie auch immer. Da mir schon einmal solche Geschichte passierte und zwar mti Xentria AG hab ich die seite zum glück nicht angeklickt. 

Ich hab vor einem Jahr diese ganze Geschichte durch gemacht. Wollte halt Zukunft wissen..alles ausgefüllt..kein Preis gesehn ---> Später Rechnung bekommen. Voll im Panik bin ich zur Polizei gegangen und hab ne Anzeige gemacht. 
Ein guter Freund von mir hat mir gesagt in Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen und mich dort beraten lassen. 
Ich hab 3 mal Mahnung bekommen und 2 mal Brief von Inkasso. Als ich März ein Brief schreibte mit ganzen § und Gesetzen haben die mich in Ruhe gelassen. 

MFG K


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



anoif schrieb:


> schon ein Inkassoschreiben erhalten????


Die kommen z. B. per eMail und sehen derzeit etwa so aus:



			
				DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH aus Eschborn schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr [...],
> 
> Sie wurden von unserer Auftraggeberin Internet Service AG [alternativ Interserv AG FZE] bereits per E-Mail angemahnt die Forderung aus Vertrag vom .... zu begleichen.
> Offensichtlich haben Sie bei Vertragsschluss falsche bzw. nicht mehr aktuelle Adress- oder Namensdaten angegeben. Unser Mahnschreiben kam mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" an uns zurück.
> ...


Schon interessant, wie die Drohkulisse nun auch mit behördlichen (und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) unsinnigen Auskunftsbegeheren ausgeschmückt wird - nochmal zur Erinnerung: die IP-Adresse kann i. d. R. nicht verfolgt werden, da deutsche ISP derzeit die erforderlichen Daten nicht lang genug speichern! Außerdem sagt die IP nichts über die Art und Weise der Speicherung aus, die prinzipiell in Frage gestellt werden kann - die Herkunft der gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten durch einen fordernden Anbieter kann generell in Abrede gestellt werden.


----------



## Penelope Poe (21 November 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Juhuuu.. ich hab wieder einmal eine Sms bekommen (wenn mir sonst schon keiner schreibt   ) Text (von Lepro) "Wir haben versucht Sie per Email zu erreichen. Bitte schauen Sie in Ihr Postfach -  (ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich aber das existiert seit einem Jahr und mindestens 6 sms nicht mehr:gaehn - Nehmen Sie sich für Ihre Gesundheit die Zeit"
Was soll das denn heißen? Bekomm ich jetzt einen Schnupfen? *aspirinsuch*


----------



## panky (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Bei mir kam nach 4 Monaten heute auch mal wieder vom Inkassobüro eine Mahnung an. Man bot mir statt der entstandenen Gesamtforderung von 93,40 € eine Vergleichszahlung von 70,-- Euro an, wonach "die Forderung aus dieser Angelegenheit aus der Welt ist".
Bei Nichtzahlung wird so wörtlich: unsere Auftragsgeberin in jedem Fall einen rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitel gen Sie persönlich erwirken, wo wie im aktuellen Urteil AG Lübeck v, 28.89.07 (23 CC 2423/07).
Ich werde mich nicht melden und harre der Dinge, die da kommen. Ich bin Rechtsschutz versichert!
Hier eine Info zu dem Urteil:
http://http://www.jurablogs.com/de/deutsche-inkassostelle-droht-mit-nichtssagendem-urteil


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich kann nur nochmals darauf verweisen.


----------



## der_fahnder (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo...

ich habe euch mal mein Antwortschreiben mitgeschickt, als Reaktion auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren. Hatte wochenlang mit denen zu tun und siehe da - kaum schickt man "böse" Worte zurück verstummen sie .

Also keine Panik:

_

Betreff: Widerspruch Xentria AG gem. § 119 Abs. 1 BGB


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

der Forderung der Xentria AG (jetzt IS Internet Service AG) widerspreche mit folgender Begründung.

Am 05.07.2006  wurde ich auf das SMS-Paket von der Xentria AG aufmerksam. Hierbei wurden 111 SMS pro Monat für 8€ als Dienstleistung angeboten. Ich war nächst interessiert an dem Angebot, doch als ich während der Anmeldung einen Freischaltcode auf meinem Handy zugesandt bekam, zur Authentifizierung, habe ich von dem Angebot abgesehen und bin auch kein Vertrag eingegangen. 

Die Xentria AG, jetzt unter dem Namen IS Internet Service AG reagierte weder auf Schreiben noch auf Emails. Es kam immer nur die gleiche Mail als Antwort: „…überweisen Sie den fälligen Betrag“!

Ich widerspreche hiermit der Forderung der Xentria AG wegen Irrtum §119 Abs.1 BGB,        § 265a StGB und § 263 StGB.

Mein Widerspruch und die Forderung der Xentria AG werde ich dem Fernsehen übergeben, wahrscheinlich reicht „ein Fass ohne Boden“ (ProSieben BIZZ) nicht aus.

Da die Voraussetzungen für eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB, § 265a StGB und § 263 StGB nicht vorliegt, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich diese damit auch für Sie erledigt hat.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

_


----------



## sascha (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren



Gericht? Welches Gericht? Oder verwechselst du da was?


----------



## der_fahnder (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Nein, ich habe das schon richtig geschrieben!

Die Firma hat mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gedroht. Daraufhin habe ich diese Brief geschrieben und als Einschreiben mit Rückschein versandt.


Das war alles vor einem Jahr. Seitdem habe ich keine Mail und kein Brief mehr erhalten.


Gruß
der_fahnder


----------



## Niclas (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



der_fahnder schrieb:


> Die Firma hat mir mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren *gedroht*


Ach wie schrecklich, wenn ich für jede dieser Drohungen, die von den 
Nutzlosanbietern ausgestoßen wird, einen  Cent bekäme, würden mich 
wahrscheinlich die Porschevorstände beneiden


----------



## der_fahnder (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi niclas,

klar, jetzt denke ich auch so darüber, aber vor einem jahr war mir die geschichte völlig fremd und ich kein bock dafür nur einen cent zu bezahlen.


----------



## $tone (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich habe heute ebenfalls einen Brief der Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH bekommen.

Ihre Forderungen begründen sie damit, auf einer Seite zur Namensforschung einen Vertrag geschlossen zu haben. Durch eingeben meines Namens... Ich habe jedoch niemals ein Ergebnis oder etwas anderes von denen bekommen, da es nicht funktionierte und dann die Internet Seite geschlossen habe.

Sie bieten mir ebenfalls an nur 70€ zu zahlen (anstatt 93,67 € ), denn die Internet Service AG wäre nicht an einem Gerichtsverfahren interessiert. 

Sie verweisen ebenfalls auf das Aktuelle Urteil AG Lübeck vom 28.09.07 (23 C 2423/07) und wollen einen *rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitel gegen mich persönlich *erwirken, falls ich nicht zahle. Anlage ein Muster für einen Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheids.

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall beim Amtsgericht Frankfurt über die Deutsche Inkassstelle  bewschweren.

Was kann ich noch tun? 
Soll ich Widerspruch einlegen oder Ruhe bewahren?

Der letzte Brief von denen ist 5 monate her gewesen, ich hatte gehofft das wars gewesen.:unzufrieden: Leider falsch gedacht.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



$tone schrieb:


> , denn die Internet Service AG wäre nicht an einem Gerichtsverfahren interessiert.


Die Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche sind nie an Gerichtsverfahren oder Prozessen interessiert.
da die  Erfolgschancen von ihnen selber sehr realistisch d.h extrem gering eingeschätzt werden.


----------



## $tone (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche sind nie an Gerichtsverfahren oder Prozessen interessiert.
> da die  Erfolgschancen von ihnen selber sehr realistisch d.h extrem gering eingeschätzt werden.



Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, soll ich überhaupt nicht reagieren?


----------



## riker (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



$tone schrieb:


> Sie bieten mir ebenfalls an nur 70€ zu zahlen (anstatt 93,67 € ), denn die Internet Service AG wäre nicht an einem Gerichtsverfahren interessiert.


Warum die wohl kein Gerichtsverfahren wollen????

Ich würde nix unternehmen, so lange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid vorliegt.


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



$tone schrieb:


> Was kann ich noch tun?


Die Rechnung und/oder Mahnung an die einziehende Bank schicken zusammen mit einem Link auf dieses Forum und den Text der Verbraucherzentrale über Kostenfallen im Internet: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf

Banken mögen Bauernfänger, die ihre Dienste missbrauchen und ihren Ruf schädigen, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



$tone schrieb:


> Sie verweisen ebenfalls auf das Aktuelle Urteil AG Lübeck vom 28.09.07 (23 C 2423/07)



*Deutsche Inkassostelle droht mit nichtssagendem Urteil*

die geben sich aber echt Mühe... hier sei mal die _dreifache Verneinung_ erwähnt...

"Sofern Sie sich in Ihrem Schreiben auf das Urteil der AG München vom 16.01.2007 beziehen so sei darauf kurz repliziert, dass
dieses mit dem vorliegenden Fall nicht vergleichbar ist. Wir haben unsere Preisangaben nicht lediglich in unseren AGB
angegeben sondern bereits leicht auffindbar auf unserer Startseite.
Nach Betrachtung unserer Seite *kann man nicht den Eindruck gewinnen dass es nicht um keine kostenfreie Seite handelt.* (die dreifache Verneinung überforderte das Sprachzentrum der Hilfskräfte???)  Das
hat auch schon die Staatsanwaltschaft Kiel in der Angelegenheit 545 Js 15827/07 für unsere Seite festgestellt." (Hier eine andere Firma)
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="545+Js+15827/07"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Betrachtung unserer Seite kann man *nicht* den Eindruck gewinnen dass es *nicht* um *keine* kostenfreie Seite handelt.


:respekt:  Im wievielten Semester hat der Jurastudent denn wegen Erfolglosigkeit abgebrochen?


----------



## dvill (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ein Favorit für "Best of Inkasso-Stalking":


> Erwägen Sie bitte nochmals die Nachteile, die Ihnen aus einer Verurteilung wegen Betruges gemäß § 263 StGB entstehen könnten.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

...das ist schon klar, dass das eine kostenpflichtige Seite sein könnte!

*ABER*​....ist die Kostenpflicht auch so dargestellt, dass es den Vorgaben des BGB entspricht?

*AUßERDEM*​...ist es überhaupt die Registrierungsseite gewesen, die den Kunden zur Eingabe seine Daten aufgefordert hatte und wo/wie wurde ihm da der Preis ausreichend angezeigt?

*UND DANN*​...kann es sein, dass sich ein fremder Nutzer mit den Daten des Rechnungsempfängers angemeldet hat?

*ABSCHLIEßEND*​...kann es sein, dass die Daten des Rechnungsempfängers bereits bekannt waren und nur ein Klick auf irgend einen gespamten Link genügte, um den Rechnungslauf auszulösen, ohne dass der Kunde hinreichend Kenntis davon  erlangt hatte, dass ihn seine Neugier was kosten soll (im übrigen ohne das tatsächlich bei dieser Konstellation eine Zahlungsverpflichtung von mir erkannt wird)?


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... *ABER*​.... *AUßERDEM*​...i *UND DANN*​... *ABSCHLIEßEND*​...


Ich halte eine Diskussion über die entfernteste Möglichkeit der Richtigkeit dieser Angstdrohung gegen zahlungsunentschlossene Opfer von Kostenfallen für völlig absurd und abwegig.

In zwei Jahren Kostenfallen-Treibjagd auf rechtsunsichere Bürger gibt es nicht eine Entscheidung eines deutschen Gerichtes, dass die Forderung berechtigt wäre. Statt dessen gibt es viele Entscheidungen, die die Verbraucherzentralen erwirkt haben, die die unlauteren und rechtswidrigen Methoden dieser Banden bestätigen.

Die Androhung, ein ahnungslos in eine Kostenfalle Geratener würde die gesetzlichen Kriterien für absichtlichen Betrug erfüllen, ist eine ekelhafte Eskalation des Angstszenarios, um Zahlungsbereitschaft zu erpressen.

Die Geschäfte mit Kostenfallen funktionieren so wie bei Schutzgelderpressungen. Es gibt die Drohung mit empfindlichen Übeln und die Erzeugung von Angstzuständen bei den Opfern, die glauben, sich nur durch Zahlung des geforderten Schutzgeldes von dem befürchteten Übel freikaufen zu können.

Die Forderungen selbst wären vor ordentlichen Gerichten niemals durchsetzbar.

Es ist skandalös, wenn Inkassohelfer, die solche Schreiben zur erfolgreichen Ausbeutung von Kostenfallen beisteuern, weiterhin über die Zulassung als Inkassobüro verfügen können.

Stoppt Schwarzfahrer jetzt! (Die mit der Lizenz zum Inkasso-Stalking)


----------



## technofreak (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich halte eine Diskussion über die entfernteste Möglichkeit der Richtigkeit dieser Angstdrohung gegen zahlungsunentschlossene Opfer von Kostenfallen für völlig absurd und abwegig.


Stimme dem zu 100% zu. Theoretisieren  über völlig hypothetische Angstkonstrukte sind extrem
  kontraproduktiv. Die Nutzlosbranche wird es danken.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Eine gute Nachricht wäre es, wenn diese Droheskalation so eine Art Räumungsverkauf vor Geschäftsaufgabe wäre.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



dvill schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht wäre es, wenn diese Droheskalation so eine Art Räumungsverkauf vor Geschäftsaufgabe wäre.


So nach dem Motto:
"Ab sofort großer Räumungsverkauf wegen mutmaßlicher Geschäftsaufgabe! Inkassoschreiben-Rabatt 20 bis 50 %, je nach Heftigkeit der Drohungen"


----------



## robert1962 (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich habe heute morgen Anzeige erstattet. Zahlen werde ich keinesfalls, außerdem ignoriere ich weitere Briefe, auch die der Deutschen Inkasso, gegen die ich gleich auch wegen Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug Anzeige erstattet habe, denn die gehen mutmaßlich Hand in Hand mit der Internet Service AG oder wie die sonst noch so heißen.
Darüber hinaus werde ich wohl auch eine Schadenersatzklage anstreben, um mir die mir entstandenen Kosten ersetzt zu bekommen. Wenn die einen mit Briefen überschütten, sollten wir das mit denen auch tun und zwar in geballter Masse, am besten per Mail oder per Fax:scherzkeks:

Ich werde heute nachmittag Kontakt zum WDR, bzw eines Redakteures aufnehmen, der sich für die Sache interessiert. Allerdings brauche ich da noch mehrere Geschädigte, bzw Belästigte.

Wenn sich also mir noch jemand anschließen will, so kann er das tun. Interessant wären da natürlich Beweismittel in Form von Kopien der Internet Service AG und vor allem der Deutschen Inkasso. Je mehr Fälle ich dem Redakteur vorlegen kann, um so interessierter wird er sein, da dadurch eine gweisse Beweiskraft erreicht wird.

Da ich die E-Mailfunktion eingeschaltet habe, müsstet Ihr mir eigentlich Mails schicken können. Wenn nicht, bitte posten, dann ist da in den Einstellungen wohl noch etwas nicht in Ordnung.

Gleiches Posting werde ich auch noch in anderen einschlägigen Foren setzen, um mehr Betroffene zu aktivieren. Man müsste doch durch gemeinsame Aktionen eine Öffentlichkeit erreichen, die dazu beiträgt, diesen meiner Meinung nach [edit] das Handwerk zu legen.

Es geht aber nicht nur um Öffentlichkeit. Die müssen so mit Arbeit eingedeckt werden, dass sie nicht mehr wissen, ob sie männlein oder weiblein sind

Robert


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@ robert1962

Es gibt hier bereits mehrere Threads zu dem Thema. Seit zwei Jahren beschäftigt diese Problematik die Öffentlichkeit hier und anderswo. Dein Engagement in allen Ehren aber da waren schon ganz andere da. Allein schon die Anzeige kannste dir verreiben - das führt zu nix!


----------



## Wembley (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Das hält das OLG Wien von Xentria/Internet Service AG:

http://www.arbeiterkammer.at/www-192-IP-38830.html


> *Gute Nachrichten für KonsumentInnen in der Internetfalle: Webseiten mit versteckten Preisangaben sind unzulässig, weil sie irreführend sind.* Preis und Aufklärung über das Rücktrittsrecht müssen klar angegeben sein. *Das bestätigte im vorigen Dezember das Oberlandesgericht Wien der AK. Die AK hatte Anfang 2007 eine Klage gegen IS Internet Service AG, vormals Xentria, eingebracht.*
> Der Anbieter warb auf mehreren Webseiten, zB mit vermeintlich kostenlosen SMS und Lebensprognosen. Aber: Die Seiten entpuppten sich als Kostenfallen. Die AK kündigt weitere Klagen an. Das Urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



			
				GStA FF/Main schrieb:
			
		

> Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft betont, dass auch eine Überprüfung des Inhalts der Webseiten keinen Betrugsverdacht erhärten konnte. Die Nutzer seien nicht über die Zahlungspflicht getäuscht, sondern vielmehr _explizit darüber aufgeklärt worden._





			
				OLG Wien schrieb:
			
		

> Webseiten mit versteckten Preisangaben sind unzulässig, weil sie irreführend sind. Preis und Aufklärung über das Rücktrittsrecht müssen klar angegeben sein.


tu felix austria...


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Jetzt auch bei Heise.


> Die IS Internet Service AG (vormals Xentria) mit Sitz in der Schweiz darf österreichische Websurfer nicht mehr mit dem Anschein ködern, dass die von ihr online angebotenen Dienste kostenlos seien. Außerdem muss sie ihren Kunden ein dreimonatiges Rücktrittsrecht gewähren. Das besagt ein aktuelles Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Wien (Aktenzeichen 3 R 131/07t). Die in zweiter Instanz ergangene Entscheidung ist allerdings noch nicht rechtskräftig; das betroffene Unternehmen kann noch Rechtsmittel dagegen einlegen.


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Klasse: Zuschuss zum Führerschein von der Kostenfalle. Zur Nachahmung empfohlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Gibt's da ein AZ  dazu? Kann ein heisianer da nachfragen?


----------



## komm rein (1 Februar 2008)

*SPIEGEL ONLINE über die IS Internet Service AG und ein Kommentar dazu*

SPIEGEL ONLINE:

Sie wollen Ihren Sextyp ermitteln? Ahnenforschung betreiben? Porsche-Testfahrer werden? Scheinbar kostenlose Online-Dienste können teuer werden. Zehntausende sind schon auf Lock-Seiten hereingefallen. SPIEGEL ONLINE folgte den Spuren eines Internet-Angebots aus der Schweiz.

1. Teil: Sexgötter, Porschefahrer, SMS-Schnorrer

2. Teil: Freunde, Nachbarn, Partner: Verschiedene fragwürdige Abo-Dienste sind eng verbandelt

Dazu ein Interessanter Kommantar eines Rechtsanwaltes: http://www.spam-abwehren.de/frontpa...ckern-nachgespuert---internet-service-ag.html


----------



## dvill (3 März 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Thüringer Allgemeine vom 2.3.08:


> Verbraucherberater registrieren vermehrt Zahlungsaufforderungen für Internetgeschäfte, die die Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH im Namen einer Internet Service AG verschickt. Adressaten sind vor allem ältere Leute ohne Computer. Wer nichts bestellt hat, muss nichts bezahlen, sagt die Polizei.





> Dass dabei immer mal Zahlungsaufforderungen verschickt werden, die sich im Nachhinein als ungerechtfertigt oder falsch herausstellen, sei normal. Für die Internet Service AG will das Inkassounternehmen übrigens nicht mehr lange arbeiten. Die Verträge laufen aus.


----------



## Tabbing (3 März 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



dvill schrieb:


> Thüringer Allgemeine vom 2.3.08:


Der Artikel ist sehr schlecht recherchiert. Was die DIS sagt stimmt auch und so hat man es auch veröffentlicht.


----------



## Wembley (3 März 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Tabbing schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist sehr schlecht recherchiert. Was die DIS sagt stimmt auch und so hat man es auch veröffentlicht.


Ironietags vergessen?


----------



## Tabbing (3 März 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ironietags vergessen?


Der Artikel ist einfach nur schlecht recherchiert und enthält reine PR der DIS und nicht wie es wirklich ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

@Tabbing -

was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 März 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> Die Geschäfte gehen gut. 14 feste Kunden zählt das Inkassounternehmen.


Naja, 14 könnte stimmen!


> IS Internet Service AG, Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG, Interserv AG, ASK AG, Verbraucherbund AG, Netsolution FZE, Gesellschaft für Internetunterhaltung AG, IFPF / IfK, myneighbour FZE AG, Mobilfunkverbund AG, Europe Holding AG, Avansyst AG, Papagayo Freedom Ltd., swinger-check


----------



## Pucki (1 April 2008)

*Genlogie*

Hallo bin neu hier. Mein Name ist Andrea.

Kennt jemand von euch Genlogie? Ich bin auf diese Firma leider reingefallen. Weiß garnicht mehr, wie ich auf diese Seite gestossen bin. Jedenfalls hats mich halt schon interessiert, was es mit meinem Namen alles auf sich hat und so weiter. Dann war da das Angebot der Geburtsanalyse. Hey, da war ich neugierig. Naja, hätte dort gestanden, daß es 60 Euro kostet, hätte ich es gelassen, zumal ich diese Geburtsanalyse bis heute nicht gesehen habe. Irgendwann hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht und da kam die Rechnung von denen. Ich wußte erstmal garnicht, wer das ist. Jetzt kam eine Mahnung. Hilfe, was soll ich machen?

Liebe Grüße

Andrea

Ach ja, sie sagen ich hätte den Vertrag damit bestätigt, daß ich die AGB's angeklickt habe und meine Handynummer eingetragen habe. Die mußte ich angeben, damit ich ein Passwort zugeschickt bekomme.


----------



## wahlhesse (1 April 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Pucki,

Ruhe bewahren.

1) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Dann sollte klar sein, was zu tun, oder besser... was nicht zu tun ist  .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



> Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass absichtlich falsch eingetragene Adressdaten den Betrugstatbestand (Eingehungsbetrug) erfüllt und damit gemäß § 263a StGB strafbar ist.


Problem Mahnung was nun? - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für PC

Das droht ja nun ganz faktisch mit dem Betrugsvorwurf. Im Schutze einer Adresse mit einem nicht existenten Servicecenter ganz schön frisch.


----------



## johinos (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wer den Kostenhinweis gesehen hat, meldet sich nicht an.

Wer den Kostenhinweis nicht gesehen hat, kann keinen Betrug begehen - dazu müsste ein Vermögensvorteil beabsichtigt gewesen sein. Fahrlässigen Betrug gibt's nicht.

Also kein Problem - höchstens für die Nerven.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Der sogenannte "Eingehungsbetrug" resultiert aus einem rein zivilrechtlichen Vorgang.
Eine Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen und nicht zu bezahlen, ist zunächst einmal nicht strafbar nach § 263 StGB.

Wenn man jedoch von vornherein vorhatte, nicht zu zahlen, bzw. wenn man wusste, dass man gar nicht dazu in der Lage sein würde, eine Leistung zu bezahlen, dann spricht man vom Eingehungsbetrug.
Gute Erklärung findet man bei Wikipedia.
Eingehungsbetrug ? Wikipedia

Wenn z.B. ein Mieter in eine neue Wohnung einzieht und wissen musste, dass er schon von seinen wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen her sich diese Wohnung nicht leisten kann, wenn also der insolvente Hartz-IV-Empfänger dann in ein Luxusappartement für 2000 Euro Kaltmiete einzieht und keine Miete zahlt, dann ist das "Eingehungsbetrug" und strafbar nach § 263 StGB. Er geht eine Verpflichtung ein, von der er genau weiß, dass er dieser nicht nachkommen kann, und in einer Situation, wo auch ein Gerichtsvollzieher kaum etwas holen können wird.

Voraussetzung für die Strafbarkeit ist aber, dass der Vorsatz nachweisbar ist.

Bei den Webabzockangeboten wird das regelmäßig nicht der Fall sein.
Bei einer verschleierten Preisauszeichnung und bei Verstoß gegen die Preisangabeverordnung im Webangebot kann der "Schuldner" jederzeit geltend machen, keine Kenntnis von der Kostenpflichtigkeit des Webangebots gehabt zu haben. Demzufolge kann ihm auch kein Vorsatz unterstellt werden, die Leistung von vornherein nicht bezahlen zu wollen.
Außerdem gibt es keine Bereicherungsabsicht, denn es entsteht kein Vermögensschaden (so wie beim geprellten Mieter), i.d.R. eigentlich noch nicht einmal ein wirklicher materieller Schaden. 
Denn bei den meisten Abzockprojekten geht es ja nur um die Inanspruchnahme einer wie auch immer gearteten Dienstleistung.
Trotzdem würde aber nicht einmal der § 265 a StGB (Erschleichen von Leistungen) greifen, denn auch hier müsste eine Absicht unterstellt werden können.


----------



## johinos (3 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es keine Bereicherungsabsicht, denn es entsteht kein Vermögensschaden (so wie beim geprellten Mieter), i.d.R. eigentlich noch nicht einmal ein wirklicher materieller Schaden.
> Denn bei den meisten Abzockprojekten geht es ja nur um die Inanspruchnahme einer wie auch immer gearteten Dienstleistung.


Darauf, dass Staatsanwälte und Richter das auch so sehen, würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Auch die Erlangung einer wie auch immer gearteten Dienstleistung kann Betrug sein. Wer einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließt, hat es hinterher nicht einfach, die Wertlosigkeit nachzuweisen. Bei den Abzockprojekten hat das ja wohl noch niemand versucht - lässt auf Aussichtslosigkeit schließen. Es besteht Vertragsfreiheit. 



> Trotzdem würde aber nicht einmal der § 265 a StGB (Erschleichen von Leistungen) greifen, denn auch hier müsste eine Absicht unterstellt werden können.


Der § 265a StGB  passt grundsätzlich nicht. Da geht's um ganz bestimmte Leistungen, Vertragsabschlüsse wie bei den Abzockprojekten fallen nicht darunter.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Stimmt. 265 a StGB betrifft nur Leistungen von Automaten, Schwarzfahren, oder z.B. Eintrittsgeld-Prellen durch Klettern über den Zaun im Freibad.


----------



## sascha (4 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Stimmt. 265 a StGB betrifft nur Leistungen von Automaten, Schwarzfahren, oder z.B. Eintrittsgeld-Prellen durch Klettern über den Zaun im Freibad.



Siehe dazu auch Deutsche Inkassostelle jagt Schwarzfahrer im Internet | Augsblog.de


----------



## bernhard (6 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Das kann ja "heiter" werden:

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=38&thread_id=222


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das kann ja "heiter" werden:
> 
> http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=38&thread_id=222



"Arbeitet" die jetzt auch für die F.-Gruppe? Eigentlich logisch, wenn man sich den alten deutschen Spruch "Und ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, mahnt sichs danach ganz ungeniert" ins Gedächtnis ruft!  :smile:


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> "Arbeitet" die jetzt auch für die F.-Gruppe?


Glaube eher, die leaninalea hat hier verschiedene Problemgruppen vermengt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Glaube eher, die leaninalea hat hier verschiedene Problemgruppen vermengt.


Könnte sein. Könnte aber auch konform gehen mit den z.Zt. verstärkt ausgestoßenen Anwaltsdrohungen durch die DIS. Wir werden sehen......


----------



## dvill (10 August 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG aka Xentria AG   ...Zahlungsaufforderung*

Große Verunsicherung durch Internet-Betrüger - Vorarlberg - Aktuelle Nachrichten - Vorarlberg Online


> „Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Fall: Alles was kommt einfach ignorieren.“ Denn: Passieren werde nichts.


----------

